# معلومات طقسية شامل لطقوس الكنيسه ( منقــولـــ )



## النهيسى (6 سبتمبر 2010)

* التسبيح فى الكنيسة القبطية - ونبذة عن معلمين كنيستنا القبطية :

* ألحان وتسبحة الكنيسة القبطية * :

لماذا نسبح ؟

· التسبيح هو أرقى أنواع الموسيقى, لأنه بينما هو يغذى النفس بالنغمات, إذ به يرفع الروح درجات ودرجات نحو الذى جبلها. فتجعل الإنسان يعلو فوق الرغبات وينفصل رويدا رويدا عن ضجيج الأرض, ليتحد شيئا فشيئا مع الأجناد السمائية.

· قال أحد علماء الحملة الفرنسية فى كتاب "وصف مصر – الجزء السابع": "أنه كلما إقتربنا بإتجاه العصور الحديثة, كلما بدأ هذا الفن الموسيقى تدريجيا يفقد من وقاره ومن صرامته. وكلما أصبح هشا تافها".

· يقول القديس كليمندس السكندرى "إن الموسيقى ينبغى لها أن تهدف إلى التحلى بالأخلاق وتهذيبها أما الموسيقى الزائدة عن الحد فينبغى نبذها إذ أنها تمزق الإحساس وتؤثر على المشاعر بدرجات متفاوتة لدرجة أنها احيانا ما تكون محزنة, وأحيانا بلا حياء تثير الغرائز, وأحيانا صاخبة تدفع للجنون" (كتاب 659 Storm VI p.).

· ومن هنا تكون أهمية إختيار نوع الموسيقى التى نسمعها أو نسمعها لأولادنا, يقول المرتل "طوبى للشعب الذى يعرف التسبيح يارب بنور وجهك يسلكون بإسمك طول النهار يبتهجون" (مز89: 15, 16).


*القيمة الروحية للألحان القبطية * :

· قال القديس باسيليوس " إن الترنيم هو هدوء النفس ومسرة الروح, يسكن الأمواج ويسكت عواصف حركات قلوبنا, يطرد الأرواح الشريرة ويجذب خدمة الملائكة وهو سلاح فى مخاوف الليل". لذلك فالعهد القديم كله قائم على تسبيح الله, بل قيل عن عصر داود النبى أنه عين "وأربعة آلاف مسبحون للرب بالآلات التى عملت للتسبيح وقسمهم داود فرقا" (1أخ23: 5).

· وعلم السيد المسيح نفسه التسبيح لتلاميذه حين سبح مع تلاميذه الأطهار، إذ أنه فى العلية، وبعد أن أعطاهم جسده المقدس ودمه الذكي الكريم، يذكر القديس مرقس الإنجيلي صاحب العلية "ثم سبحوا وخرجوا إلى جبل الزيتون" (مر14: 26). وكان مسيحيو الأجيال الأولى يستعملون الترانيم وكانوا "كل حين فى الهيكل يسبحون ويباركون الله" (لو24: 53). وهكذا اوصانا الرسول "مكلمين بعضكم بعضا بمزامير وتسابيح وأغانى روحية مترنمين ومرتلين فى قلوبكم للرب" (أف5: 19).

· بينما كانت موسيقى المجمع صوتية أى تعتمد على الصوت البشرى, كانت موسيقى الهيكل آلية أى تستعمل كل الآلات الموسيقية. فلما انفصلت الجماعة المسيحية الأولى عن المجمع والهيكل وأستقلت, أخذت طقسها اللحنى أثناء الليتورجيا من المجمع اليهودى, معتمدة على الصوت البشرى فقط وأقتصر الناقوس والتريانتو على ضبط الإيقاع فى التسبيح القبطى.

· وعن الألحان القبطية يقول الدكتور "ميشيل بديع": "إنه عند الإستماع الى الموسيقى القبطية, يظهر على الفور حرفية مؤليفيها, لأنهم قد وضعوها بأحاسيس إستجابة لعمل الروح القدس فى حياتهم. وعند الإستماع اليها فإننا لا نستمع إلى طقوس صماء جامدة بل إلى عبادة حية متجددة, لأن الفاعل فى هذه الموسيقى هو الروح القدس".

· التسبحة والألحان فى الكنيسة بجانب انها توسلات وابتهالات تستطيع الروح المصلية بها أن تخاطب الرب بكل مشاعرها وعواطفها, إلا أن بها من العقائد الأرثوذكسية واللاهوتيات والتأملات الروحية العميقة ما يعجز اللسان عن وصفه أو تفسيره.


* أساليب التسبيح بالألحان القبطية *

وتتنوع أساليب الأداء لهذه الألحان بين أسلوب التسبيح فى خورسين بحري وقبلي والذي يسمى بالانتيفونا Antiphonal Signing وكل واحد يرد على الآخر. وأسلوب التسبيح التجاوبي، أي بأن يجاوب الشعب أو الخورس على الكاهن أو المرتل، ويسمي بالتسبيح الريسبونسريالى Responsorial. كما يوجد أيضا التسبيح الفردي Solo. والتسبيح الجماعي. إن هذا التنوع فى أساليب الأداء يساعد على وصول المضامين الروحية المختبئة بين النغمات.


*القيمة الموسيقية للألحان القبطية *

· عندما قام الباحثون بدراسة الموسيقي القبطية، وجدوا أنها تخضع للقواعد الموسيقية من حيث الأوزان والضروب (الإيقاعات) والمقامات والقفلات الموسيقية والتكوين السليم المتوازن للجملة الموسيقية. ولعل السبب فى ذلك يرجع إلى القديس "مارمرقس" الرسول الذي يعتبر أول من بشر فى مصر، وأسس مدرسة اللاهوت بالإسكندرية التي تعلم فيها كبار الفلاسفة وتخرج منها الكثير من البطاركة، والتي كان يدرس فيها العلوم الموسيقية.

· والألحان القبطية غنية بالمقامات (السلالم) الموسيقية وبها تحولات وانتقالات بين السلالم الموسيقية تشير إلى عبقرية الذين صاغوها، كما تحتوى على تغيرات فى السرعات والإيقاعات تجعلها تأخذ مرتبة الريادة بين موسيقات الشعوب.

· وتتميز الألحان القبطية بأنها ألحان تعبيرية، تشرح معاني الكلمات الروحية بالتصوير النغمي، الذي قد يتزايد ويعلو وينخفض، وهو الأسلوب المميز للألحان القبطية والذي يسمي "بالإطناب النغمي" أو الميليسما Millisma آي تعدد النغمات على حرف لفظي واحد، كما أنها تنفرد بأسلوب استخدام الحرف اللفظي للربط بين جملتين موسيقيتين.

· إن أداء الألحان القبطية يحتاج الى فهم روحى للمعانى التى تشير اليها كل كلمة ليكون أداؤها مناسبا لمعناها, فمثلا ً: لحن "غولغوثا" الذى يقال فى يوم جمعة الآلام, هو لحن جنائزى حزين هادىء يعبر عن أحداث دفن السيد المسيح. لذلك له سرعة بطيئة وطبقة خفيضة أما لحن "إبؤرو" الفرايحى المبهج الممتلىء بقوة الفرح, تؤكدها السرعة النشطة والطبقة الصوتية المرتفعة .


* التسبيح بالآلات الموسيقية *

· ومما لا شك فيه أن التسبيح بالآلة الموسيقية له قوة روحانية يحارب بها الأرواح الرديئة, إذ يقول الكتاب "وكان عندما جاء الروح من قبل الله على شاول أن داود أخذ العود وضرب بيده فكان يرتاح شاول ويطيب ويذهب عنه الروح الردىء" (1صم16: 23).

· أوصي داود النبي بذلك فى مزاميره، عندما قال: "سبحوه بصوت الصور سبحوه برباب وعود، سبحوه بدف… سبحوه بأوتار ومزمار…" (مز 150: 3). وكان داود وكل بيت إسرائيل يلعبون أمام الرب بكل أنواع الآلات من خشب السرو بالعيدان وبالرباب وبالدفوف وبالجنوك وبالصنوج" (2صم 6: 5), بل كان داود حريصا أن تستيقظ آلاته الموسيقية معه لتبدأ معه التسبيح، لذا يقول لها: "استيقظي أيتها الرباب والعود، أنا أستيقظ سحرا" (مز108: 2).

· أيضا العهد الجديد يعلن أن التسبيح فى السماء سيكون بآلات موسيقية نورانية، إذ كتب القديس يوحنا قائلاً "ورأيت كبحر من زجاج مختلط بنار والغالبين على الوحش وصورته وعلى سمته وعدد اسمه واقفين على البحر ومعهم قيثارات الله" (رؤ15: 2) .


* الآلة الموسيقية واللحن القبطي *

· لا يصاحب هذه الألحان فى الليتورجيا المقدسة أية آلات موسيقية، وهو أسلوب عرف فى الكنيسة القبطية وانتشر فى العالم باسم "أكابيلا" “Acappella” الأسلوب الذي اشتهر به الموسيقار "باليستريا" فى القرن السادس عشر. وقد يصاحب الألحان الفرايحى، آلة الناقوس Cymbals والمثلث Triangle لضبط الإيقاع، ولإعلان حالة الفرح التي تعيشها الكنيسة فى هذه المناسبة. إلا أنه يمكن تقديم هذه الألحان بالآلات الموسيقية خارج الليتورجيا المقدسة.

· ويفسر البعض منع استخدام الآلات الموسيقية فى العهد الجديد بـ :

1. أن الرعايا لم تستطع أن تشترى آلات غالية الثمن، كالتي استخدمت فى العهد القديم، لأن الكنائس فى العهد الجديد، كانت دائمة الانتقال لسبب الاضطهاد، لذا لم يكن لها وقت لتطوير الموسيقي أو لتدريب الموسيقيين.

2. ويعلل أحد الباحثين عدم استخدام الآلات الموسيقية بالكنيسة بأن الطبيعية المعمارية لكنائس العصور الأولى والتي كانت تبني تحت الأرض هربا من الاضطهاد كانت لا تسمح للألحان أن تؤدى إلا بالأصوات البشرية فقط، ومن المستبعد أن تكون الآلات الموسيقية خاصة الإيقاعية قد استخدمها هؤلاء المضطهدون الذين يتعبدون وهم مهددون بالموت فى أية لحظة.

3. ويفسر البعض منع استخدام الآلات الموسيقية فى الليتورجيا المقدسة لأنها كانت تشكل عنصرا أساسيا فى المعابد الفرعونية, ولكى لا يوجد ربط ذهنى من بعيد أو من قريب بين عبادة السيد المسيح والعبادات الأخرى, وذلك تركيزا لأنتباههم فى قوة الصلاة والكلمات الإلهية.

4. إنما الأب متى المسكين فى كتابه "التسبحة اليومية، يؤكد أن الأقباط تسلموا من النساك اليهود المتنصرين طريقة التسبيح بالناي (المزمار=Flute) فى اجتماعاتهم العامة المسماة "الأغابى"، وأنهم ظلوا يستخدمون الناي حتى سنة 190م، حينما أوقف كليمندس الإسكندري الناي واستبدله بالناقوس Cymbalon.


* تأثر اللحن القبطي بالفرعوني *

· مما لا شك فيه أن اللحن القبطي "فرعوني الأصل" إذ أنه من الطبيعي جدا أن الفراعنة المتخصصين فى موسيقي الآلهة بأسرارها الفرعونية، عندما دخلوا الإيمان المسيحي، لم يستطيعوا أن يتخلصوا من الموسيقي الفرعونية التي كانت قد عاشت فى وجدانهم، وامتزجت بكل مظاهر حياتهم، واختزنت فى عقلهم الباطن، فصاروا يصيغوا بالروح القدس الذي ملأهم، ألحانا جديدة، ربما حوت بين طياتها بعض الخلايا الموسيقية Themes الفرعونية، أو بعض السلخات الموسيقية التي يسلخها اللاشعور من الجمل الموسيقية المختزنة فى العقل الباطن –والتي يصدرها إلى الواعي عندما تتوافق المشاعر والأحاسيس المراد التعبير عنها، مع المخزون الموسيقى الغير المدرك- ثم تذوب هذه الخلايا الموسيقية Themes الفرعونية، مع الجمل الجديدة لينتج نسيجا موسيقيا جديدا مؤتلفا، يصبغه الروح القدس بصبغة قبطية أرثوذكسية... ولعل الرأي يتفق مع ما كتبه العلامة "الفارابي" فى كتابه الشهير "الموسيقي الكبير"، عندما أكد أن الموسيقي لا تخلق من العدم.

· ويؤكد "ديمتريوس الفالرونى" فى عام 297 ق.م. وهو أحد أمناء مكتبة الإسكندرية "أن كهنة مصر كانوا يسبحون آلهتهم، من خلال السبعة حروف المتحركة التي كانوا يأخذون فى الغناء بها الواحد تلو الآخر، وكان ترديدهم بهذه الحروف، ينتج أصواتا عذبة" ويتضح مما قاله "ديمتريوس الفالرونى" أن الإطناب النغمي هو أسلوب فى الغناء كان موجودا أيام الفراعنة، وقد أمتد إلى الكنيسة القبطية كأسلوب وليس كألحان بذاتها.

· الفيلسوف "فيلو" ذكر فى موضع آخر، أن جماعة المسيحيين الأولين قد أخذوا ألحانا من مصر القديمة ووضعوا لها النصوص المسيحية، وأن من بين هذه الإلحان لحن "غولغوثا" الذي يرتله الفراعنة أثناء عملية التحنيط وفى مناسبة الجنازات، ولحن "بيك إثرونوس" الذي نصفه يشتمل على نغمات حزينة تردد لوفاة الفرعون، والنصف الآخر يشتمل نغمات مبهجة "فرايحي" تردد لتنصيب الفرعون الجديد.

· ومن المعروف أن بعضا من هذه الألحان يحمل أسماء لمدن مصرية قديمة اندثرت منذ زمن بعيد, مثل اللحن المسمي بالـ "السنجاري" وهو اسم لمدينة مصرية بشمال الدلتا يرجع زمانها إلى زمن رمسيس الثاني، وكذلك اللحن الإدريبي "كى ايبرتو" والذي يتكرر كثيرا فى أسبوع الآلام، والذي ينسب إلي بلدة "أتريب" التي تقع فى شمال بنها، والتي كان يوجد بها كاتدرائية لها أثني عشر هيكلا.

· وهناك أسماء لبعض الآباء القديسين، ذكر التاريخ أنهم من بين الذين وضعوا وصاغوا ألحانا قبطية مثل "ديديموس الضرير" والقديس "أثناسيوس الرسولي" الذي يقال أنه الذي وضع اللحن الرائع "أومونوجينيس" "أيها الابن الوحيد الجنس" والذي يقال في صلاة الساعة السادسة من يوم "الجمعة العظيمة".

* تأثر اللحن القبطي والعبري بالآخر *

· وقد تأثر كل من اللحن القبطي والعبري بالآخر، ففي سفر "الخروج" مكتوب "وهذه أسماء بنى إسرائيل الذين جاءوا إلى مصر. مع يعقوب جاء كل إنسان وبيته. رأبين وشمعون ولاوى ويهوذا. ويساكر وزبولون وبنامين. ودان ونفتالى وجاد واشير. وكانت جميع نفوس الخارجين من صلب يعقوب سبعين نفسا. ولكن يوسف كان فى مصر… وأما بنو إسرائيل فأثمروا وتوالدوا ونموا وكثروا كثيرا جدا وامتلأت الأرض منهم."

· ومما ذكره سفر الخروج يتبين أن شعب بنى إسرائيل بأسباطه الإثنى عشر، قد عاشوا بمصر وسمعوا ألحان مصر الفرعونية لمدة أربع مئة وثلاثين سنة هى مدة إقامة شعب بنى إسرائيل بمصر حسب نص سفر الخروج (خر12: 40)، ومما لاشك فيه أنهم خلال 430 سنة، استطاع نحو ست مئة ألف رجل غير الأولاد من شعب بنى إسرائيل الذين رحلوا من "رعمسيس"، أن يحفظوا فيها الكثير من الألحان المصرية القديمة، وأن يتأثروا بها وأن تعيش فى وجدانهم. وأن يتعرفوا على مقاماتها وأبعادها، وضروبها وإيقاعاتها وموازينها وقالبها وصيغها المختلفة. وأن يرحلوا بها من أرض مصر، حامليها فى بوتقة مشاعرهم، وفى ذكرياتهم، وفى طقوس عبادتهم.

· وفي الاتجاه الآخر، نجد أن القديس "مرقس" الرسول الذي عاش فترة بين نغمات "داود النبى"، وهي يتردد صداها فى المجامع اليهودية، وفي العلية المقدسة على شفتي السيد المسيح، "يسوع بن داود" ويرددها خلفه الإثني عشر تلميذ، عندما سبحوا وخرجوا إلى جبل الزيتون، لابد أيضا أن هذه الألحان بكل تفصيلها اللحنية، قد حملها القديس "مرقس" الرسول إلى مصر، وكان يرددها وهو يسير فى الطريق إلى مصر، ليتغلب بها على مشقة هذا الطريق الطويل الصعب، الذي تهرأ فيه حذاؤه. ولابد أيضا أنه عندما أسس "مدرسة اللاهوت" بالإسكندرية - وجعل يدرس بها الموسيقى إلى جوار العلوم اللاهوتية- أنه درس بها هذه الألحان، وأنه وضع بعضا منها فى القداس الإلهي الذي كتبه، والذي يعتبر أقدم قداسا عرفته الكنيسة القبطية.
ومما سبق يتضح لنا أن اللحن القبطي واللحن العبري قد امتزجا معا وتأثر كل منهما بالآخر.


2) جهود للحفاظ على الألحان القبطية :

1. المعلم تكلا :

· لا بد أولا أن نذكر بالعرفان جهود البابا كيرلس الرابع (1853 – 1861 م.) أبى الإصلاح, والذى بفضل مجهوداته وتشجيعه استعادت الألحان القبطية صحوتها بع فترة ركود وضعف. كان المعلم تكلا معاصرا للبابا كيرلس الرابع, وآزره البابا بكل الوسائل والإمكانيات, فبحث المعلم تكلا فى كل مكان وجاب البلاد طولا وعرضا وما من لحن وجده سليما إلا وإعتمده, حتى جمع الألحان كلها على أحسن صورة والتى يشملها طقس الكنيسة, فصار المعلم تكلا هو معلم الكتـّاب الملحق بالكنيسة البطريركية الذى كان يتعلم فيه أولاد الأعيان, إلى أن أنشأ البابا كيرلس الرابع مدرسة الأقباط الكبرى فعين المعلم تكلا معلما للألحان بها, وبعد ذلك رسمه قسا على الكاتدرائية لبالغ اهتمامه بطقس الكنيسة.

· وضع المعلم تكلا وعريان بك مفتاح (أستاذ اللغة القبطية فى ذلك العصر), لأول مرة كتاب خدمة الشماس وقد طبع حوالى سنة 1860 م.

· وبموافقة البابا كيرلس الرابع أضاف المعلم تكلا إلى الألحان القبطية بضعة ألحان يونانية قديمة, هى اثنا عشر لحنا, لم يبق منها حتى اليوم سوى القليل منها: لحن يقال فى عيد الميلاد وهو لحن "ايبارثينوس ... اليوم البتول تلد الفائق الجوهر", واثنان يقالان فى دورة عيد القيامة والخماسين المقدسة وهما لحن "تون سينا نارخون لوغون ... نسبح نحن المؤمنين" ولخن "توليثوس فراجيس .. لما ختم الحجر من اليهود"

· وقد دبر الله سبعة عباقرة أن يدرسوا على يد المعلم تكلا, فإستلموا منه الألحان كلها فكانت نهضة للحن الكنسى, ومن أشهرهم المعلم مرقس والمعلم أرمانيوس.

2. المعلم ميخائيل جرجس البتانونى

· ولد فى 14 سبتمبر سنة 1873 م. بالقاهرة وكان فى صباه يبصر قليلا وبعد ثلاث سنين أصيب بالرمد فسلمه والده الى الكنيسة ليتعلم الألحان ولم يكن يبخل عليه بالمال فى سبيل تحقيق ذلك, فتتلمذ على يد المرتلين مرقس وأرمانيوس (تلاميذ المعلم تكلا), وما أن بلغ التاسعة عشرة من عمره حتى كان قد استوعب الألحان وملك زمامها.

· رسمه البابا كيرلس الخامس شماسا فى سنة 1886 م. ثم إرتقى إلى منصب كبير المرتلين فى الكاتدرائية المرقسية فى سن مبكرة, بعد أن إلتحق بالإكليريكية عام 1891 م. , وفى 2 نوفمبر عام 1893 م. عين مدرسا للألحان بالإكليريكية وكان معروفا بدقته فى الآداء وجمال صوته وحفاظه على أصول هذه الألحان. ولم يتوانى عن تحصيل وتثبيت الألحان مع كبار المرتلين خاصة بعد انتقال المرتلان مرقس وأرمانيوس, وكان دؤوب فى البحث عن كل لحن جديد لم يحفظه من قبل.

· أسس المعلم ميخائيل مدرسة للعرفاء العميان بالزيتون عام 1901 م. وقام بإعداد كتب للألحان القبطية على طريقة "بريل" لمساعدة المكفوفين. ومنح لقب البكوية لمجهوداته الكبيرة فى نقل القداس القبطى إلى اللغة العربية فى عهد البابا كيرلس الخامس (1874 – 1928 م.), المعروف بحبه وإجادته للألحان القبطية.

· أكد المعلم ميخائيل للأستاذ الدكتور راغب مفتاح أن موسيقى القداس الكيرلسى تلاشت منذ زمن بعيد ولم يبق منها إلا لحن الترحيم (أووه ناى نيم), واللحن الذى يقال فى نهاية المجمع (ليس إننا نحن أيها السيد) وهو مرد المجمع الكيرلسى, ويلحن بلحن أيوب, أى بلحن الحزن. وبعد ذلك ألف طريقة لبعض أجزاء لهذا القداس (أما عن الطريقة التى كان يستعملها المتنيح البابا مكاريوس الثالث, فقد غثر على وثيقة بخط يده يقول فيها أنها من عندياته, وأنه يصلى بها ويرتاح اليها).

· عمل المعلم ميخائيل مع أ.د. راغب مفتاح مدة أربعين سنة بدأت فى شتاء سنة 1928 م. مع حضور الفنان الموسيقى العالمى نيولاند سميث, فى تسجيل العديد من تراث الألحان القبطية, وكان انتقاله فى يوم 18 أبريل سنة 1957 م.


3. أ.د. راغب مفتاح :

· الأستاذ الدكتور راغب مفتاح من مواليد 1898 م. ينتمى الى عائلة قبطية عريقة, قدمت خدمات جليلة للكنيسة القبطية. تعلم الموسيقى بألمانيا. ومن أهم إنجازاته, أنه جمع تراث الألحان القبطية من أفواه المرتلين وقام بتسجيله صوتيا على عشرات من أشرطة الكاسيت, فدون التراث الكنسى الموسيقى القبطى على النوتة حفاظا عليه مدى الدهر..
· كان يمتلك 120 فدانا إرث والده وهو ما ساعده على إستدعاء ثلاثة من كبار الموسيقيين فى العالم هم: البوفيسور الإنجليزى "آرن نيولاندسميث" الأستاذ بأكاديمية الموسيقى الملكية بلندن, والعالم الموسيقى "بلا بارتوك" الذى دعى بيتهوفن القرن العشرين, وسبق له أن قام بتسجيل كل التراث الموسيقى الشعبى لدولة المجر, والدكتورة "مرجريت توت" من علماء الموسيقى فى المجر وتلميذة الموسيقار بارتوك, وهى من الخبراء القليلين فى العالم لعلم التدوين السمعى فى الموسيقى.

· استقدم من انجلترا البروفيسور نيولاند سميث واتفق معه بأن يقضى مستر سميث فى مصر سبعة أشهر من كل سنة من أول اكتوبر إلى نهاية ابريل لتدوين النوتات الموسيقية للألحان القبطية, وإستمر ذلك من عام 1928 إلى عام 1936 م. وكانت تكاليف السفر والإقامة والإعاشة والأتعاب على نفقة الدكتور راغب مفتاح. إعتمد مستر سميث فى تدوينه الألحان القبطية على المعلم ميخائيل البتانونى وذلك لجمال صوته ودقة أدائه. وقد أتم فى هذه المدة ستة عشر مجلدا تشمل كل طقوس الكنيسة.

· فى سنة 1940 م. كو ّن الدكتور راغب مفتاح أول خوروس من طلبة الكلية الإكليريكية بمهمشة, من شمامسة موهوبى الصوت, وخورسين آخرين أحدهما من طلبة الجامعات والثانى من طالبات الجامغات.

· فى سنة 1945 م. أنشأ مركزا لتسليم الألحان للمعلمين والشمامسة فى وسط القاهرة: واحد فى مصر القديمة, والآخر بالقرب من ميدان رمسيس, وأسند التدريس فيه إلى المعلم ميخائيل البتانونى, وفى سنة 1950 م. قصرت الدراسة فيهما على كبار المعلمين لتثبيت الألحان.

· تولى الدكتور راغب مفتاح رئاسة قسم الموسيقى والألحان بمعهد الدراسات القبطية ونشر كثيرا من اللحان القبطية على أشرطة كاسيت, وهى "تسجيلات المعهد العالى للدراسات القبطية", لتكون مرجع رئيسى لتسليم الألحان لأصوليتها ودقتها.

· فى سنة 1970 م. دعا العالمة الموسيقية "مارجريت توت" للتعاون فى استكمال تسجيل القداس الباسيلى الذى كان البروفبسور "سميث" قد أعد مرداته, وأستمر العمل حتى تم تدوين القداس بكل الحانه بالنوتة الموسيقية الصوتية شاملا النص باللغات القبطية والإنجليزية والعربية, وتم وضع الحلى ّ الموسيقية للألحان القبطية التى دونها البروفيسور "سميث".

· فى سنة 1992 م. اهدى الدكتور راغب مفتاح كل انتاجه الموسيقى الذى صرف عليه كل ثروته إلى مكتبة الكونجرس بواشنطن, للمحافظة عليه مدى الأجيال بالوسائل التكنولوجية الحديثة, فأدمحت كل المجلدات فى ثلاث مجلدات ليسهل تداولها ..

· وفى سنة 1998 م. أصدر كتابا بعنوان "الليتورجيا القبطية الأرثوذكسية للقديس باسيليوس", مع المدونات الموسيقية الكاملة. وقد قامت بنشره الجامعة الأمريكية بالقاهرة. وكان انتقاله فى يوم 18 يونيو سنة 2001 م.


3) طقـس الألحان الكنسية :

· إن أداء الألحان القبطية يحتاج الى فهم روحى للمعانى التى تشير اليها كل كلمة ليكون أداؤها مناسبا لمعناها فمثلا:

1. لاحظ دقة المناسبة وترابط المعنى فى القداس الإلهى فيما يلى على سبيل المثال:

– فى ختام لحن البركة, يقال برلكس (معناها لحن مكرر بالتبادل) "السلام لمريم الملكة ... ابن الله بالحقيقة تجسد من العذراء. ولدته وخلصنا وغفر لنا خطايانا", ويقال قبل اختيار الحمل بإعتبار أن العذراء هى أم الحمل المتجسد لخلاصنا.

– بعد اختيار الحمل, يقف الكاهن بباب الهيكل ويصلى "مجدا واكراما اكراما ومجدا ... سلاما وبنيانا لكنيسة الله", فيصلى الشعب لحن "هلليلويا هذا هو اليوم الذى صنعه الرب فلنفرح ونبتهج فيه" (ايام السبوت والأحاد والفطار والأعياد) ابتهاجا بمجىء المسيح المخلص لبنيان عهدا جديدا لكنيسة الله.

– بعد صلاة الصلح يقال اسبسمس (معناه تحية حارة أو سلام العناق) آدام "افرحى يامريم", ففرحنا بالصلح الذى تم بفداء ابن الله لنا, هو فرح لأمنا مريم العذراء أم المخلص وكوالدة الإله, وكأم لكافة أولاد الله.

– ويبدأ الكاهن يصلى مذكرا ايانا بقصة الخلاص "مستحق وعادل .. ايها الكائن .. الذى خلق السماء والأرض وكل مافيها" "أنت هو الذى يقف حولك الشاروبيم .. يسبحون دائما", يشارك الشعب الشاروبيم التسبيح قائلين الأسبسمس: "الشاروبيم يسجدون لك .. قائلين قدوس قدوس رب الصاباؤوت" أو الأسبسمس الواطس "ايها الرب اله القوات ارجع وانظر من السماء وتعهد هذه الكرمة اصلحها وثبتها" طالبين أن لا يترك الرب جبلته, لذلك بعدها يذكرنا الكاهن "عندما خالفنا وصيتك بغواية الحية سقطنا من الحياة الأبدية .. فلم تتركنا .. وفى اخر الأيام ظهرت لنا .. بإبنك الوحيد الجنس".

– وفى القداس الغريغورى لاحظ ترابط لحن "فول ايفول .. حل وأغفر وأصفح لنا يالله عن زلاتنا التى صنعناها بإرادتنا والتى صنعناها بغير إرادتنا", بما قبل اللحن وبما بعده. فقبله المجمع ويصلى الكاهن من أجل المؤمنين "الذين ذكرناهم والذين لم نذكرهم" وبعد اللحن يصلى الكاهن "لأنك أنت هو الله الرحوم الذى لا يشاء موت الخاطىء مثل ما يرجع ويحيا" .

– وأثناء التناول من الجسد والدم الكريمين, يصلى الشعب بالمزمور 150 "سبحوا الله" شاكرين نعم الله لنا, وبعد اكسمارؤوت يقال لحن "بى أويك .. خبز الحياة الذى نزل لنا من السماء وهب الحياة للعالم .. يقوم حولك الشاروبيم والسيرافيم ولا يستطيعون أن ينظروك. ونحن ننظرك على المذبح ونتناول من جسدك ودمك الكريم". ما أعمق مناسبته.


2. لاحظ دقة العبارات اللاهوتية العميقة وترابطها فى مناسبة الحدث فيما يلى على سبيل المثال:

– لاحظ العبارات اللاهوتية الدقيقة فى مرد انجيل باكر عيد الميلاد "لأن غير المتجسد تجسد, والكلمة تجسم. غير المبتدىء ابتدأ, وغير الزمنى صار تحت الزمن (زمنيا)". لاحظ مدى ارتباطه بالمناسبة. ولاحظ كلمات "اى بارثينوس" الذى يقال بعد قراءة ابركسيس عيد الميلاد "اليوم البتول تلد الفائق الجوهر. والأرض تقرب المغارة لغير المقترب إليه. الملائكة مع الرعاة يمجدون. والمجوس مع الكوكب فى الطريق سائرون. لأن من أجلنا ولد صبيا جديدا الإله الذى قبل الدهور".

– يقال لحن "اثفتى اناستاسيس", فى صلاة التجنيز بعد قداس آحد الشعانين, وفى الساعة التاسعة من يوم الجمعة العظيمة, وفى قداس سبت الفرح. لماذا فى هذه المناسبات الثلاث ؟ ... هلم نرجع لكلمات اللحن وما هو الترابط اللاهوتى لهذه المناسبات الثلاث, يقول اللحن "من اجل قيامة الأموات الذين رقدوا وتنيحوا فى الإيمان بالمسيح, يارب نيح نفوسهم أجمعين". فما الترابط فى المناسبات الثلاث: التجنيز (موت من ؟), الساعة التاسعة فى يوم الجمعة العظيمة (موت من, لمن ؟), سبت الفرح (من اجل الذين رقدوا على الإيمان, مع المسيح فى القبر !).

– من الحان دورة عيد القيامة, لحن "تون سينا .. ينهض الموتى بقيامته المقدسة", وفى ختام الدورة يقال لحن "باشويس ... ياربى يسوع ... اقمنا بقوتك". فما هو المفهوم الذى تصلى به هذه الألحان؟ أن يقيمنا الرب معه من الموت

3. لاحظ أن الألحان القبطية تتميز بأنها ألحان تعـبيرية، تشرح معاني الكلمات الروحية بالتصوير النغمي فمثلا ً:

لحن غولغوثا الذى يقال فى يوم جمعة الآلام هو لحن جنائزى حزين هادىء يعبر عن أحداث دفن السيد المسيح. لذلك له سرعة بطيئة وطبقة خفيضة أما لحن إبؤرو الفرايحى المبهج الممتلىء بقوة الفرح تؤكدها السرعة النشطة والطبقة الصوتية المرتفعة


[4) روحانية تسبحة نصف الليل :

"اذا اصلي بالروح و اصلي بالذهن" (1كو14: 15)
"الذى أعطى الذين على الأرض تسبيح السيرافيم, إقبل منا نحن أيضا أصواتنا مع غير المرئيين, إحسبنا مع القوات السمائية" القديس غريغوريوس الثيئولوغوس.

+ تين ثينو:

تبدأ التسبحة بقطعة تين ثينو: قوموا يابنى النور لنسبح رب القوات لكى ينعم لنا بخلاص نفوسنا. عندما نقف امامك جسديا انزع عن عقولنا نوم الغفلة. أعطنا يارب يقظة لكى نفهم كيف نقف أمامك وقت الصلاة.

فهى قطعة يبتدىء بها المصلى لطلب المعونة كى يقف لائقا أمام الله, ويختم طالبا: يارب افتح شفتى ولينطق فمى نتسبحتك.

+ الهوس الأول:

هو تسبيح النصرة, التى سبح بها موسى النبى وبنو اسرائيا بعد عبورهم البحر الأحمر ونجاتهم من فرعون وكل قواته (رمز للشيطان). وهو مأخوذ من سفر الخروج أصحاح 15 .
- الـفـرس وراكـبـــه . طـرحـهــما فى البحـــــر معـــيـنــــى وســـاتــرى . صـــار لـى خـلاصــــــــــــا.

- هـذا هــــــو الـهـــــــى . فـأمــجـــــــــــــــــــــــده الــــــــــه أبــــى . فـأرفــعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــه.
- الـرب مكـســـر الـحـــروب . الـرب أســــــمه مركبـات فـرعـون . وكل قـوته . طرحـهـمـا فى البحـر.
- يـمـيـنــــك يـارب . تـمــجـــــدت بالـقــــــــــــــــوة يـدك الـيـمــــنـى يـاالـهـــــــــى . أهـلـكـــت اعــدائـــــــك.


+ الهوس الثانى:

بعد ان انتصر الله لنا فى حروبنا, لابد لنا ان نشكره. فالهوس الثانى هو تسبحة شكر لله وهو المزمور 135 "فى النسخة القبطية"..

- أشــكروا الرب لأنــــــــه صالــح وخـــــــــــــيّر هـللـيـلويا . لأن الى الآبـد رحـمتــــــــــه.

- الـذى ضــرب المـصـريـين مع ابــكارهـم هـللـيـلويا . لأن الى الآبـد رحـمتـــه.

- وأخـرج اســـرائـيل من وســــــــــــــــــطـهـم هـللـيـلويا . لأن الى الآبـد رحـمتـــــــــه.


+ الهوس الثالث:

بالرغم من أن الله انتصر لنا (الهوس الأول), ونحن مدينين له بالشكر (الهوس الثانى), إلا أن الكنيسة تعيش واقعها ولا تنسى أن رب المجد قال: " في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق و لكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم" (يو16: 33). لذلك فهى تشجعنا وتذكرنا فى الهوس الثالث المأخوذ من تتمة سفر دانيال, بالثلاثة فتية فى الأتون (ضيق وموت) ولكنهم فرحين غير متزعزعين أو مهمومين لوجود الرابع أبن الألهة فى وسطهم. لذلك فالمصلى ينادى كل الخليقة لتسبح الله معه.

+ ابصالية للثلاثة فتية القديسين على الهوس الثالث:

وهى تسير على نمط الهوس الثالث إذ تهيب بجميع المخلوقات أن تسبح الرب وتزيده علوا.

- رتــــلوا للذى صــلب عـنــــــــــــــــــا وقــــــــــبر وقـــــــــــــــــــــــام
وأبطــل المـــــوت وأهـانـــــــــــــــــه ســـــبحوه وزيـدوه عـلـــــــــوا .

- أخـلعـــوا الأنســــان العـتـيــــق والبســوا الجــديـد الفـاخــر
وأقــتربـوا الى عـظم الرحـمــــة ســــــبحـوه وزيـدوه عـلــوا .

- هـلم اليـنــا ايهـا الثلاثـة فـتيـــــــــة الذين رفعهم المسيح الهـنـــــا
وأنـقـذهـــــم من ابـلـيــــــــــــــــس ســـــبحـوه وزيـدوه عـلــــــــوا.


+ المجمع والذكصولوجيات:

بعد الهوس الثالث وتسبيح كل الخليقة لله يبدأ المجمع وفيه تنادى الكنيسة على القديسين الذين سبقونا ورقدوا وعلى رأسهم القديسة الطاهرة العذراء مريم لتطلب شفاعتهم وصلواتهم عنا ومعهم كل الطغمات السمائية لكى يغفر لنا الرب خطايانا.
لذلك تأتى الكنيسة بعد المجمع لتصلى الذكصولوجيات وهى عبارة عن تمجيدات ومديح لصاحب الذكصولوجية والتى تبين عمل الله معه فى حياته مع ذكر القليل من حياته وجهاده وتنتهى بطلب صلواته, لتعطى لهم الأكرام اللائق لهم ككنيسة منتصرة.

+ الهوس الرابع:

الهوس الرابع هو عبارة عن المزامير الثلاثة الأخيرة من سفر المزامير 148 , 149 , 150 وهى من مزامير التسبيح حيث يصل المصلى فى نهاية تسبحته لله الى اعلى مراتب الصلاة وهى التسبيح المطلق لله.

- ســـبحـوا الـرب من الســــــــــمـوات هـلليـلويا . ســــبحـوه فى الأعـالــــــــــــــــى.

- ســـبحـوه يـاجـمـــيع مـلائـكــتـه هـلليـلويـا . ســبحـوه ياجـمـــيع جـنـــوده .

- ســبحـيه ايـتـها الشـمـس والـقـمـر هـلليـلويا . ســبحـيه ياجـمـيع كـواكـب الـنـــور.

- فـلـيفـرح اســــرائـيـل بـخـالـقـــــــه هـلليـلويـا . وبنو صهـيون فـلـيتـهـللوا بـملكهم.

- يـفــتـخـر الـقـديســــــين بـمـجـــــــــــد هـلليـلويا . ويـتـهـللـون عـلى مـضـاجـعــــهــــــــــم.

- ســــــــبحـوا الله فى جـمـيع قـديـســـــــــــــــيه هـلليـلويــــــــــــــــــــا

- ســــــــبحـوه عـلى مـقـدرتـــــــــــــــــــــــه هـلليـلويـــــــــــــــــا


+ الأبصالية:

وهى ترتيلة للرب يسوع وكل يوم له ابصالية وتختلف نغمتها: آدام (ليوم الأحد والأثنين والثلاثاء), وواطس (ليوم الأربعاء والخميس والجمعة والسبت). وكذلك تختلف نغمتها حسب المناسبة الكنسية.

+ الثيئوطوكية:

وكل يوم له ثيئوطوكية خاصة تختص بإظهار جانب من جوانب سر التجسد والميلاد من العذراء مريم وتتميم كافة النبوات والرموز التى وردت بهذا الشأن فى العهد القديم.


+ ختام الثيئوطوكيات وختام التسبحة:

ختام الثيئوطوكيات آدام أو وواطس حسب اليوم وفيه نطلب البركة والسلام قبل اصرافنا. ثم نختم التسبحة بلحن يالله ارحمنا....


5) طقـس التسبحة فى الكنيسة :

1- طقس تسبحة عـشية:

· تبدأ بالبسملة, ثم الصلاة الربانية, ثم صلاة الشكر, ثم ارحمنى ياالله

· ثم تصلى صلوات السواعى التى لم تصلى صباحا فى القداس

· يصلى لحن "ياكل الأمم ... نى اثنوس تيرو" مز116 – ثم يرتل الهوس الرابع وهو عبارة عن مز148, 149, 150

· ثم تصلى ابصالية اليوم, ثم ثيؤطوكية اليوم.
ففى عشية الأحد مثلا تـقال: ابصالية وثيؤطوكية يوم السبت, ثم تقال الشيرات الأولى والثانية

· ثم "السلام لك... ونعظمك ياأم النور الحقيقى"

· ثم يقرأ الدفنار فى السنوى, والطرح فى الأعياد السيدية وكيهك وآحاد الصوم الكبير والخمسين المقدسة

· ثم تصلى ختام الثيؤطوكيات:

أيام الآدام (الأحد والأثنين والثلاثاء): "مراحمك ياإلهى ... نيك ناى أو بانوتى"

أيام الواطس (الأربعاء والخميس والجمعة والسبت): "ياربنا يسوع المسيح ... أو بينتشويس ايسوس بخريستوس"

· ثم نختم بالصلاة الربانية, ثم يبدأ الكاهن بالبدء بصلاة رفع بخور عشية

2- طقس تسبحة نصف الليل:

· تبدأ بالبسملة, ثم الصلاة الربانية, ثم صلاة الشكر, ثم ارحمنى ياالله, ثم تصلى صلاة نصف الليل بخدماتها الثلاث

· تبدأ تسبحة نصف الليل بلحن "تين ثينو ... قوموا يابنى النور لنسبح رب القوات"

· "الهوس الأول", مأخوذ من خر 15: 1- 27. وهو تسبحة النصرة التى سبح بها موسى النبى وبنو اسرائيل بعد خروجهم من أرض مص (أرض العبودية), وعبورهم البحر الأحمر ونجاتهم من فرعون (رمز للشيطان وكل أعوانه).

· "الهوس الثانى", وهو مز 135 . وهو تسبحة شكر لله الذى أعطى النصرة والغلبة لبنى اسرائيل على يد موسى النبى.

· "الهوس الثالث", جاءت فى تتمة دانيال 3: 52- 90 , وهى تسبحة الثلاثة فتية القديسين وهم فى آتون النار, وتنشدها الكنيسة معبرة عن فرحها بعريسها الإلهى الكائن مها فى وسط آتون العالم, منادية للخليقة كلها أن تشاركها تسبيحها بإلهها.


· ابصالية الثلاثة فتية, وهى ابصالية واطس يونانىية قبطية مرتبة على الحروف الأبجدية اليونانية, وهى تسير على نمط الهوس الثالث, إذ تهيب بجميع المخلوقات أن تسبح الرب وتزيده علوا.

· مجمع القديسين, تذكر فيه الكنيسة القديسين الذين سبقوا فرقدوا, الأباء والأنبياء والرسل والشهداء والقديسين والملائكة وعلى رأسهم القديسة الطاهرة مريم العذراء, وذلك لكى: نطوبهم – نقتدى بهم – نطلب شفاعتهم ومعونتهم.

· الذكصولوجيات, وهى عبارة عن تمجيد ومدح لصاحبها مع ذكر القليل من حياته وتنتهى بطلب شفاعته. كما توجد ذكصولوجيات خاصة بالأعياد والمناسبات الكنسية الأخرى.

· "الهوس الرابع", وهو عبارة عن المزامير 148 , 149 , 150 . وهى مزامير تسبيح
· الإبصالية, ولكل يوم ابصالية خاصة به, ونغمتها متغيرة: آدام أو واطس أو حسب المناسبة: كيهكى, فرايحى, ..

· الثيئوطوكية, ولكل يوم ثيئوطوكية خاصة به, وكل واحدة من ثيئوطوكيات الأسبوع تبرز جانب من جوانب امنا العذراء مريم والرب يسوع وسر التجسد الإلهى. فتتضمن الرموز والإشارات والنبوات الخاصة بالتجسد الإلهى من العهد القديم.

· ثم يقرأ الدفنار , وتصلى بعد ذلك ختام الثيئوطوكيات (آدام أو واطس حسب اليوم) , ثم ختام التسبحة افنوتى ناى نان

n ملحوظة:فى ليالى الأحاد يقال الهوس الثانى بعد لبش الهوس الأول مباشرة, أما فى باقى أيام الأسبوع فيقال قبل الهوس الثانى: الإنجيل "الآن ياسيدى تطلق عبدك بسلام .." لو2: 29- 32 , ثم شيرى نى ماريا – سيموتى – شاشف إلى آخر آفموتى من تذاكية يوم الآحد.

3- طقس تسبحة باكر:

· تبدأ بالبسملة, ثم الصلاة الربانية, ثم مزامير باكر

· تصلى ذكصولوجية باكر آدام : وهى تقال دائما آدام, لأن باكر يشير إلى قيامة السيد المسيح فجر الأحد

"نسجد للآب والأبن والروح القدس ... تين أوأوشت إم إفيوت نيم ابشيرى , السلام للكنيسة, للعذراء, للقديسين ..."

· ثم تصلى ختام الثيؤطوكيات الآدام "مراحمك ياإلهى ... نيك ناى أو بانوتى"

· ثم "نعظمك ياأم النور الحقيقى", ثم قانون الإيمان "بالحقيقة نؤمن"

· ثم نختم التسبحة بالطلبة "افنوتى ناى نان , ياالله ارحمنا ..."

· ثم يبدأ الكاهن بالبدء بصلاة رفع بخور باكر.

تابع
​


----------



## النهيسى (6 سبتمبر 2010)

1- لماذا يستخدم البخور فى الكنيسة ؟؟؟؟ 

البخور مادة صمغية نباتية , ادا احرقت فاحت منها رائحة زكية , واسمه بالعبرانية ليبوناه
وباليونانية ليبانو وبالعربية لبان ...
وقد امر الله موسى رئيس الانبياء بتقديم البخور له اثناء العبادة فى خيمة الاجتماع قائلا
"خد لك اعطارا ميعة واظفارا ومنة عطرة ولبانا نقيا .. تكون اجزاء متساوية فتصنعها بخورا
عطرا صنعة العطار مملحا وتسحق منه ناعما , وتجعل منه قدام الشهادة فى خيمة
الاجتماع حيث اجتمع بك .. قدس اقداس يكون عندكم .. والبخور الدى تصنعه على
مقاديره لاتصنعوا لانفسكم خر 30 : 34-38 . "

هده التركيبة قد اعدها الله بنفسه حتى تكون مهيأة للاحتراق على المدبح الخاص بها
كدبيحة ويكون كل شىء من عمل الله .

وهكدا بأ استخدام البخور فى العبادة مند نشأة خيمة الاجتماع فى العهد القديم ....
وفى العهد الجديد نرى البخور هو احد الهدايا التى قدمها المجوس للمخلص ربنا يسوع
المسيح عند ميلاده "خروا وسجدوا ثم فتحوا كنوزهم وقدموا له هدايا دهبا ولبانا ومرا"

والله يسر بتقديم البخور له فى العبادة .. فنقرأ فى سفر ملاخى اخر اسفار العهد
القديم مايلى : " لانه من مشارق الشمس الى مغاربها اسمى عظيم بين الامم ,
وفى كل مكان لاسمى بخور وتقدمه طاهرة لان اسمى عظيم بين الامم يقول رب
الجنود ملا 1 : 11 "..... كما نقرأ فى سفر الرؤيا وهو اخر اسفار العهد الجديد ايضا
مايلى : " وجاء ملاك اخر ووقف عند المدبح ومعه مبخرة من دهب واعطى بخورا
كثيرا مع صلوات القديسين من يد الملاك امام الله رؤ 8 : 3-4 " ..
وكما بأ استعمال البخور فى كنيسة العهد القديم , استمر فى كنيسة العهد الجديد
لانه يرمز الى الصلاة والعبادة ... والصلاة لاتبطل ابدا فى هدا العالم , ولا فى الدهر
الاتى فى الحياة الابدية .....

وهكدا نجد البخور مرتبطا بالصلاة دائما لكى يشتم الله صلواتنا رائحة بخور زكية امامه
مقدمه له من ايدى شعبه فى اشخاص الكهنة كدبيحة تنال رضاه وكرائحة سرور
يتنسمها عوض خطايانا .

الرب يسوع يجعل صلوتنا كرائحة بخور يتنسمها فيغفر لنا خطايانا الكثيرة .




2- لماذا يستخدم الشموع فى الكنيسة ؟؟؟؟ 



من طقوس كنيستنا القبطية ... استخدام الشموع فى الكنيسة
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

كانت الشموع تستخدم قديما فى الكنيسة لانها تعطى ضوءا يوحى بالخشوع والرهبة ..

وهى تستخدم الان على الرغم من وجود الكهرباء فى الحالات الخاصة التى يراد فيها التركيز على النور ... فتستخدم مثلا فى قراءة الانجيل ... لاننا نستنير به اذ يقول ال الكتاب " سراج لرجلى كلامك ونور لسبيلى - مز 9 " ويقول ايضا " كلمة الرب مضيئة تنير العينين " ...

كما توضع الشموع امام ايقونات القديسين اشارة الى ان هذا القديس كان نورا للعالم , وانه كان كالشمعة يذوب لكى ينير للآخرين , كما ان الشمع ينير بفعل الزيت الذى فيه والزيت يرمز الى الروح القدس وفى ذلك اشارة الى ان القديس لم يكن منيرا بذاته وانما بفعل الروح القدس فيه ...

ايضا يشير الشمع الى وجود الملائكة الذين هم انوار .... والشمعدانان اللذان يوضعان على المذبح يشيران الى الملاكين اللذين ذكرا فى قصة القيامة ...

والشموع تنير فى اوقات معينة من القداس الالهى , وبخاصة اثناء صلوات تقديس الاسرار اشارة الى وجود الرب نفسه الذى هو " النور الحقيقى الذى يضئ لكل انسان ات الى العالم " .. فحلوله حلول نورى ..

والشمامسة حينما يمسكون الشموع بأيديهم فأنما يشيرون الى خدام الكنيسة الذين يحملون النور الى العالم للهداية ... فهم حملة المشاعل كما انهم ايضا منيرون كملائكة الله فى السماء ...

والشمامسة حينما يحملون الشموع خلف الكاهن او حوله يذكروننا بالخمس العذارى الحكيمات وهن يحملن مصابيحهن اشارة للآستعداد ...

ملحوظة
--------
يوقد الشمامسة شموعا اخرى وقت تقديم الحمل , ووقت الرشومات من اول قسمة الجسد الى نهاية التناول ...




3- حامل الايقونات : 


*** حامل الآيقونات ***
------------------------------
وهو عبارة عن حامل مرتفع من الخشب الثمين المطعم بالآبانوس والعاج والمحلى بالصلبان الجميلة ذات الاشكال المختلفة .. وكما امر الله موسى النبى قديما بعمل حجابين فى خيمة الاجتماع " خر 26 " الاول مابين الدار والقدس والثانى مابين القدس وقدس الاقداس " عبر 9 " .. هكذا رتبت الكنيسة وضع حامل الآيقونات " الحجاب " ليفصلا بين الهيكل الذى يقدس فيه القرابين وبين باقى الكنيسة أى مكان وقوف الشعب وذلك حتى تكون خدمة الله داخل الهيكل محاطة بالمهابة والقداسة والوقار ..

والواقع ان كان البعض يسمون " حامل الآيقونات " بكلمة " الحجاب " اى ان هذه التسمية غير دقيقة لانه :

أ - ليس فى الكنيسة شئ اسمه " حجاب " بحسب ما كان يفهم فى خيمة الاجتماع او هيكل سليمان ولذلك سمى بالتسمية اليونانية للحجاب وهى " ايقونستاسيس " ومعناها مكان تعليق الايقونات او حامل الايقونات ...

ب- حتى لا نعطى الفرصة للآخوة البروتستانت الذين يعترضون على الكنيسة الآرثوذكسية بعمل مثل هذا الحجاب قائلين ان حجاب الهيكل انشق وقت صلب المسيح , لذلك لم يعد له اى وجود .. وهناك اجوبة كثيرة للرد على هذه الاعتراضات ولكن نكتفى بأجابة واحدة وهى ان الحجاب لم يكن رمزا لشئ بل كان فاصلا بحسب معناه ... وبالتالى فأن انشقاقه ماهو الا دليل على نقض الحاجز المتوسط " العداوة " التى كانت بين الله والناس وذلك بدم صليبه " اف 2 : 14 , القداس الاغريغورى " ...

وبالتالى فأن الحجاب الحقيقى الذى كان فاصلا بين الله والناس هو " الخطية " كما يقول اشعياء النبى " اثامكم صارت فاصلة بينكم وبين الهكم وخطاياكم سترت وجهه عنكم حتى لا يسمع " اش 59 : 2 .. وهذا الحجاب شقه السيد المسيح بتسمير الخطية فى جسده على الصليب ...

++ غرض اقامة حامل الآيقونات ++
-----------------------------------------
1- غرض مادى
----------------
لتعليق الآيقونات " الصور " عليها لتكون امام اعين جميع المصلين حتى يتذكروا اصحابها فيسيروا فى اثار خطواتهم ويتمثلوا بأيمانهم " عبر 13 : 7 " ...

2- غرض روحى
-----------------
دليل على ان الله لا يمكن ادراكه , " ساكنا فى نور لايدنى منه الذى لم يره احد من الناس ولايقدر ان يراه " 1 تيمو 6 : 16 ...

وبالتالى كل من يتقدم للوقوف امام الهيكل او دخوله " بالنسبة للرتب الكهنوتية " يسجد بمهابة وخشوع قائلا مع داود النبى " اما انا فبكثرة رحمتك ادخل بيتك واسجد قدام هيكل قدسك بمخافتك " مز 5 : 7 ...

++ الآيقونات وترتيبها ++
--------------------------
الايقونة " الصورة "
هى عبارة عن رسم دقيق يحاول من يرسمها ان يظهر شخصية المرسوم فيها بأن يظهر هيبته او قداسته وعفته او شجاعته او وداعته وبساطته ...

اما بالنسبة لترتيبها فتوضع كالاتى :
---------------------------------------

1- صورة السيد المسيح مصلوبا فى اعلى الحجاب فوق الباب المتوسط للهيكل ولصين مصلوبين معه عن يمينه وعن يساره ...

وكذلك وجود صورة السيدة العذراء ناحية اليمين .....
ويوحنا المعمدان ناحية اليسار ...

ولكل هذه اشارات روحية ......

رفع صورة المسيح مصلوبا :
------------------------------
أ - تذكارا لرفعه على الصليب فوق جبل الجلجثة " الافرانيون " وبالتالى فتح الطريق الى القدس الابدية بالصليب ...

ب- وضع الصورة امام اعين المؤمنين للتفكير فى يسوع المصلوب الذى احبهم وصلب عنهم ومات عن خطاياهم وفداهم بدمه الطاهر " انتم الذين امام عيونكم قد رسم يسوع المسيح بينكم مصلوبا " غلا 3 : 1 " وايضا " عبر 12 : 1 - 3 " , وبالتالى تسمو محبيتنا لمن صلب لاجلنا ويهون علينا حمل صليبنا الخفيف بالقياس الى صليب المسيح ..

صورة اللصين
---------------
تذكرنا بأن يسوع صلب لاجل الجميع , فمن يستفيد من الصليب بقبول الايمان بالمسيح مخلصا وفاديا يربح الملكوت كاللص اليمين , ومن لا يستفيد من الصليب برفض الايمان بالمسيح يرفض من الملكوت كاللص الشمال " مت 25 : 33 " ...

اما صورة العذراء ويوحنا الحبيب
------------------------------------
فهى اشارة الى وقوفهم عند صليب المسيح قبل موته " يو 19 : 26 " ...

2- صورة العشاء الربانى :
----------------------------
تحت صورة الصلبوت وفوق باب الهيكل المتوسط مباشرة اشارة الى ان الرب يسوع هو الكاهن الحقيقى غير المنظور الذى يقدم لنا جسده ودمه الاقدسين لنأكل منهم ونحيا الى الابد ...

3- صورة التلاميذ الاثنى عشر :
------------------------------------
على جانبى صورة العشاء , ستة من كل جانب اشارة الى ان الكنيسة مبنية على اساس الرسل والانبياء ويسوع المسيح نفسه حجر الزاوية ...

4- صورة السيد المسيح له المجد :
----------------------------------------
على يمين باب الهيكل " الناحية القبلية " ...

5- صورة السيدة العذراء :
----------------------------
على يسار باب الهيكل " الناحية البحرية " او بمعنى اخر على يمين السيد المسيح كما يقول داود النبى " جلست الملكة عن يمين الملك " مز 45 : 9 ...

6- من الناحية القبلية بجانب صورة السيد المسيح نجد :
-----------------------------------------------------------------
صورة يوحنا المعمدان ... ثم صورة مارمرقس .... ثم ايقونة قديس البيعة " الانبا ابرام " بجانب المذبح المسمى بأسمه ...

7- من الناحية البحرية بجانب السيدة العذراء نجد :
----------------------------------------------------------
صورة الملاك جبرائيل المبشر ... ثم صورة الملاك ميخائيل خادم القيامة .....
ثم صورة شهيد الكنيسة " مارجرجس " بجانب المذبح المسمى بأسمه ...


من كل ذلك نجد ان حامل الآيقونات هو عبارة عن أيقونة معبرة ترسم لنا صورة اورشليم السمائية , وتشير الى الوحدة القائمة بين الكنيسة المجاهدة المنظورة " المؤمنين " , والكنيسة المنتصرة غير المنظورة " القديسين " وتشفع فيهم امام رب المجد يسوع ..

وبالتالى يشتاقوا للآنضمام اليهم والدخول الى الآقداس بدم الرب يسوع فى ثقة ورجاء " عبر 4 : 16 ...

+ بيض النعام +
------------------
يعلق امام باب الهيكل اشارة الى :-

1- الموت عن العالم والحياة الجديدة مع المسيح " البيض به جنين , يبدو من منظره الخارجى انه ميت ولكنه حى من الداخل " ...

2- عين الله تنظر دائما الى بنى البشر لرعايتهم وحمايتهم , وكذلك كما تفعل انثى النعام عندما تضع بيضها فأنها تظل شاخصة اليه حتى يفقس , وبالتالى يجب علينا نحن ايضا ان نظل شاخصين الى الرب يسوع حتى موعد انتقالنا من هذا العالم ...

وهذا ما ينادى به الاب الكاهن فى القداس الالهى عندما يقول ارفعوا قلوبكم او اين هى قلوبكم ؟ فيرد الشعب هى عند الرب ..


تابع
​


----------



## النهيسى (6 سبتمبر 2010)

4- لماذا الخمير فى القربان : 

لماذا الخمير فى القربان ؟؟؟...
----------------------------------
نلاحظ عند تقديم الحمل :
----------------------------
1- القربانة عبارة عن خبزة مستديرة كقرص الشمس , اشارة الى السيد المسيح شمس البر , الذى ليس له بداية ولا نهاية ...

2- يكتب عليها باليونانية " قدوس الله . قدوس القوى . قدوس الحى الذى لا يموت " ...

3- بالقربانة 12 جزءا مربعا , بداخل كل منها صليب صغير تذكارا للآثنى عشر تلميذا , يتوسطهم مربع يسمى باليونانية " الاسباديكون " ومعناها " السيدى " وهو يشير للسيد المسيح له المجد ...

4- يعمل حول الاسباديكون خمسة ثقوب : الثلاثة مسامير واكليل الشوك والحربة ... ويراعى فى كل مرة يمسك الكاهن الحمل ان تكون الثلاثة الثقوب على اليمين ...

5- يكون عدد القربانات مفردا 3 او 5 او 7 :

+ فالثلاثة تشير
----------------
تشير الى الثالوث المقدس , واختيار الكاهن لواحدة منهم اشارة الى تجسد احد الثلاثة أقانيم ليصير حمل الله الذى يرفع خطية العالم , كما انه اشارة الى اشتراك الثلاثة اقانيم فى عمل الفداء ...

+ والخمسة تشير
----------------------
تشير الى ذبائح العهد القديم " المحرقة - الخطية - الاثم - السلام - القربان " .. كما ان هذه الذبائح كانت تقدم من خمسة انواع من الحيوانات والطيور الطاهرة " الغنم - البقر - الماعز - الحمام - اليمام " لاويين 1 : 3 , 10 , 14 ...

+ والسبعة تشير
-------------------
تشير الى نفس هذه التقدمات مضافا اليها العصفوران الخاصان بتطهير الآبرص - لا 14 : 4 ...

6- تعميد الحمل
------------------
يبل الكاهن أصبابعه بالماء اشارة الى العماد , وهو يقول السر الخاص من سر مابعد الاستعداد وفرش المذبح " اعط يارب ان تكون مقبولة امامك ذبيحتنا عن خطاياى , وجهالات شعبك , ولانها طاهرة كموهبة روحك القدوس . بالمسيح يسوع ربنا ..." أى اقبل هذه الذبيحة كفدية عن خطاياى خاصة , وعن جهالات الشعب ...

ثم ينسكب الكاهن على الحمل , ويصلى صلاة سرية عميقة لاجل الجميع , ولاجل الكنيسة , والضيقات , ولآجل بيته واقاربه , ولاجل نفسه " وتسمى صلاة التذكارات " ...

بعد انهاء التذكارات السابقة يصلى الكاهن الثلاث اواشى الصغار , وهى من اجل : سلام الكنيسة - من اجل رئيس كهنتنا - من اجل الاجتماعات ...

7- بما ان السيد المسيح حمل خطايانا
--------------------------------------------
بما ان السيد المسيح حمل خطايانا فى جسده على الصليب , وقدم ذاته ذبيحة خطية عنا , لذلك لزم ان يقدم لخدمة القداس خبز به خمير , اشارة الى الخطية التى حملها السيد المسيح فى جسده ... ذلك لان ذبيحة القداس الالهى تشمل الصليب وما قبل الصليب ... وهو ماتفعله كنيستنا القبطية المسترشدة بالروح القدس , اى انها تقدم الخبز المختمر .. كما انها لم تكتف بوضع الخمير فى الخبز فقط , بل لزم ان يدخل الخبز الى النار حتى تموت هذه الخميرة كما ماتت الخطية فى جسد السيد المسيح المقام من الاموات ...

فالخميرة موجودة فى قربان القداس , لكنها ميتة بفعل النار , وكما ابطلت النار فعل الخميرة , ابطل السيد المسيح الخطية بذبيحة نفسه " الله الذى ارسل ابنه فى شبه جسد الخطية .. ولاجل الخطية دان الخطية فى الجسد - رو 8 : 3 ...




5- صلاة الغائب : 

يوجد فى الطقس مايسمى بصلاة الغائب .. ذلك لانه فى بعض الاحيان قد لا توجد الجثة ...

مثل انسان مات فى حادث طائرة .. او غرق فى سفينة .. او فى زلزال.. او نسف مكان اثناء الحرب .. او فى اية كارثة مشابهة .. ولم يمكن العثور على الجثة .. وحينئذ يمكن الصلاة على روحه صلاة الغائب .. وهى صلاة جناز كامل ...

ويقول البابا شنودة الثالث انه صلى صلاة الغائب على الامبراطور هيلاسلاسى ..
وذلك فى الكاتدرائية الكبرى بالقاهرة بعد اعلان وفاته , بأعتباره من ابناء الكنيسة القبطية . وكان ذلك اثناء حكم منجستو الشيوعى لاثيوبيا .. ولم يكن احد يعرف اين دفن الامبراطور ... وقد اشترك مع البابا شنودة فى هذه الصلاة مطران من نيودلهى بالهند " مارغريغوريوس ...

وليس غريبا ان نصلى على الذين فارقوا عالمنا الفانى , فى غياب جثثهم :

فنحن بأستمرار نصلى اوشية الراقدين , عن الموتى عموما , حيث لا توجد جثة .. وكذلك كل ترحيم نصليه فى اى قداس , هو صلاة على احد الراقدين او عن بعضهم , حيث لاتوجد جثة ايضا ...

والصلاة اصلا عن النفوس وليس عن الاجساد ...

ونحن فى كل جناز نقيمه , نقول " هذه النفس التى اجتمعنا بسببها اليوم .. يارب نيحها فى فردوس النعيم " ...

ونحن لانطلب النياح للجسد الذى سيأكله الدود ويتحول الى تراب , انما نطلب النياح للروح التى لم تمت , سواء كان الجسد الميت موجودا او غير موجود ...

وحتى فى حالة حضور الجسد الميت , تكون الصلاة من اجل الروح .. والذين يذهبون الى المقابر للصلاة من اجل موتاهم , تكون صلواتهم من اجل نياح " راحة " ارواحهم وليس من اجل نياح الجسد ..

ان الاجساد , او العظام الباقية منها , ماهى الا لتذكرنا بالارواح التى كانت تسكنها , والتى هى لاتزال حية ...




6- قداس مامرقس : 



*** قداس مامرقس " القداس الكيرلسى " ***

وضعه القديس مارمرقس وكان يصلى به ... ثم اسلمه للقديس انيانوس ليصلى به ... ومن بعده هو والكهنة الثلاثة الذين رسمهم معه ...

كتبه باللغة اليونانية ثم ترجم الى القبطية ... وعنه اخذت القداسات الثلاثة المستخدمة حاليا فى الكنيسة ...

ظل يسلم شفاها الى سنة 330م حين دونه القديس اثناسيوس الرسولى " 20 " وسلمه الى القديس افرومنيتوس اول اساقفة اثيوبيا ...

اضاف عليه البابا كيرلس الكبير " 24 " اضافات كثيرة , ودونه فى وضعه الجديد الذى نصلى به الان ....

ومن ذلك الوقت اصبح يعرف ب القداس الكيرلسى ...




7- الاسباب التى دعت الى استخدام المزامير فى الصلاة :

لقد اختارات الكنيسة سفر المزامير لتستعمله فى كافة صلواتها , وعلى امتداد اليوم كله
لآسباب كثيرة منها :

1- لقد جمع داود فى شخصه , اختبارات عجيبة , فهو راعى الغنم الفقير , وهو الملك
العظيم وهو النبى الملهم , وهو القديس الدى حلق فى سماء الروحيات , وهو الانسان
الدى سمح الرب بسقوطه فى خطيئتين شنيعتين ادلتاه ولاجلهما ظل يبكى ويبلل
فراشه بدموعه .
فنحن فى المزامير نجد اختبارات كثيرة لابد انها توافق نفسياتنا واحتياجاتنا .

2- المزامير خرجت من قلب انسان تطهر فعلا بالتوبة , وجاهد من اجل حياة الروح جهادا
عظيما , يجدر بنا ان نتطلع اليه ونتعلم منه ..

3- المزامير ولو ان قائلها داود واليه تنتسب , لكنها هى ايضا كلام الله , قاله داود بالروح
القدس حتى ان السيد المسيح قال " قال داود بالروح " مت 22 : 43 .. وحينما نصلى
بالمزامير فنحن نكلم الله بكلامه , فهل يوجد اعظم من هدا ؟

انه اضمن للمحامى حينما يترافع عن متهم ان يترك عنه كلامه الخاص , ويكلم القاضى
بنصوص القانون , لان القاضى ملتزم به , اليس هدا هو ما نلمسه فى المزامير التى
تتضمن عدل الله ومحبته للبشر ورحمته ووعوده الكثيرة الثمينة لبنى الانسان .

4- المزامير تحتوى على عنصر التسبيح واضحا جدا فيها , والتسبيح هو لغة الملائكة
والروحانيين , بينما صلواتنا الآرتجالية التى نصليها , غالبا ماتكون صلوات نفعية , فهى
طلبات متراصة , وغالبا ماتكون خالية من هدا العنصر الهام , عنصر التسبيح والتمجيد
لله .

5- والمزامير فوق هدا كله مادة عجيبة للتأمل , فهى تتيح للدين يصلونها بالروح وبتأن
تأملات رائعة , حقا لايمكن الا ان يكون مصدرها روح الله .


فهل بعد هدا تحتاج الى برهان او دليل على قوة المزامير وجزيل نفعها للدين يصلون
بها ... اسمع قول ماراسحق " ليكن لك محبة بلا شبع لتلاوة المزامير لانهاء غداء
الروح " ... وقول القديس نيلس السينائى " داوم على تلاوة المزامير لان دكرها يطرد
الشياطين. وقول العظيم فى البطاركة اثناسيوس الرسولى " التسبيح بالمزامير
دواء لشفاء النفس " .




8- كيفية بناء الكنائس : 

**** كيفية بناء الكنائس ****
--------------------------------------

فى سفر الخروج نرى الله لما امر موسى بصنع المسكن اصعده الى الجبل وهناك اراه الرسم ثم امره بصنع المسكن على مثال الذى أراه اياه " خر 4 : 5 " ...

وبولس الرسول تكلم عن ذلك وقال ... الذين يخدمون شبه السماويات وظلها كما اوحى الى موسى وهو مزمع ان يصنع المسكن لانه قال انظر ان تصنع كل شئ حسب المثال الذى اظهر لك فى الجبل " عب 8 : 5 " وكان هذا المسكن منقسما الى ثلاثة اقسام :

اقسام المسكن
-------------------
1- الدار الخاص بالشعب ...

2- المسكن " القدس " وهو خاص بالكهنة ...

3- وراء الحجاب للمسكن " قدس الآقداس " لا يدخله الا رئيس الكهنة فقط مرة فى السنة " عب 9 : 2 - 7 " وكذلك صنع سليمان الهيكل حسب المثال الذى اعطاه الله لداود ابيه بالروح " 1 اخ 28 : 11 و 12 و 19 " ....

اما فى العهد الجديد
------------------------
فقد رأى الرسل ان تبنى الكنائس على النظام الذى وضعه الله مع تغيير طفيف تستلزمه العبادة المسيحية اذ من الخارج تبنى على احدى الاشكال الاتية :

++ شكل التابوت مربعا او مستطيلا " من الشرق الى الغرب " ++

++ شكل بيضاوى كالسفينة او الفلك " تك 6 : 15 " والغرض منه ان المسيحين موجهين افكارهم نحو المينا السماوى ++

++ شكل صليب لانه بالصليب كان الخلاص وهو عندنا نحن المخلصين قوة الله " اكو 10 : 18 - 23 " ++

وبناء الكنيسة من الداخل نجده ينقسم الى قسمين :
-----------------------------------------------------------------

أ - محل وقوف الشعب ..

ب- الهيكل وهو الخاص بالكهنة والشمامسة ..

لماذا تبنى الكنائس جهة الشرق :
-----------------------------------------

1- علل الآباء ذلك بقولهم ان الشمس تطلع من الشرق فتبدد الظلام هكذا المسيح شمس البر الذى اشرق علينا من مشرق مجده الاعلى الى مغرب طبيعتنا الادنى مبددا ظلمات الخطية ودعانا الى نوره العجيب ...

2- كذلك النجم الذى هدى المجوس للطفل يسوع ظهر فى المشرق ..

3- ولد المسيح فى منطقة الشرق كما قال داود النبى رتلوا لله الذى صعد الى السماء نحو المشارق " مز 17 : 8 " وهو مزمع ان يأتى من المشارق " مت 24 : 27 " ...

4- جاء فى الدسقولية : وان ينظروا الى الشرق وقت القداس ويسألوا لله الذى صعد الى السماء فى الشرق , ويذكروا مسكنهم القديم الذى هو الفردوس الذى خرج منه ادم الانسان الاول لما رضى بمشورة الحية ورفض وصية الرب " تك 3 : 10 " ...



9- المطانيات :

** انواع المطانيات فى الكنيسة المقدسة الآرثوذكسية **
----------------------------------------------------------------------
1- مطانيات العبادة
----------------------
وهى التى نقدمها لله اثناء عبادتنا الفردية والجماعية ومنها :-

+ مانعمله فى بداية كل ساعة من صلوات السواعى عندما نقول " ابشويس ناى نان " وعنها يقول ماراسحق " اسجد فى بداية صلواتك واسأله بأنسحاق وتذلل ان يعطيك الصبر وضبط الفكر فى الصلاة " ...

وتقول قوانين الكنيسة
-------------------------
ان المصلى يبدأ الصلاة بسجدة واحدة او ثلاث سجدات , كما يسجد فى اخر كل مزمور او تسبحة , وكلما ورد ذكر السجود اثناء الصلاة " ...

+ مايعمله المؤمنون , وبالذات الرهبان , كقانون يومى فى العبادة بعدد ثابت من المطانيات بغرض تقديم الشكر لله على مراحمه الكثيرة , او بسبب امر معين ظهرت فيه يد الله , او بسبب اقتناء الفضائل , او من اجل الاخرين ...

يقول الشيح الروحانى " محبة دوام السجود امام الله فى الصلاة دلالة على موت النفس عن العالم , وادراكها لسر الحياة الجديدة " ...

ملحوظة
--------
الآوقات الممنوع فيها السجود الى الارض , اكتفاءا بالانحناء او الركوع فقط هى ايام السبوت والاحاد والخماسين والاعياد السيدية وعقب تناول القربان ...

2- مطانيات التوبة
--------------------
وتنقسم بدورها الى قسمين :

أ - مطانيات نقدمها لله كقانون يومى لاستمطار مراحم الله , ونطلب فيها من الله ان يعطينا حياة التوبة , وينعم علينا بغفران خطايانا ... او كقانون مؤقت يفرضه على احدنا اب الاعتراف احيانا كتأديب لتقويم حياتنا ...

ب- مطانيات توبة يعملها الانسان لاخيه الانسان لكى يغفر له خطأ او اساءة ... ويجب على الاخر ان يقبلها بمطانية مماثلة , ويصافح اخاه غافرا ومسامحا له بحسب قول الانجيل " ان اخطأ اليك اخوك , فوبخه .. وان تاب فأغفر له .. وان اخطأ اليك اخوك سبع مرات فى اليوم .. ورجع اليك سبع مرات فأغفر له - لو 17 : 3 - 4 ...

اذن ان كلمة مطانية باليونانية تعنى توبة ...

3- مطانيات الاكرام
----------------------
وهى نوعان :-

+ المطانيات التى نعملها امام توابيت الشهداء والقديسين اكراما لتلك الاجساد , التى اكرم اصحابها الرب بحسب قوله " اكرم الذين يكرموننى , والذين يحتقروننى يصغرون - 1 صم 2 : 3 ...

كما اننا بأكرامهم نطلب صلواتهم وشفاعتهم , فكل قديس ممجد هو بالنسبة لنا انعكاس للمسيح , فهو نور المسيح يعبر الينا من خلال كيان شفاف ..

+ المطانيات التى نعملها لاباء الكنيسة البطاركة والاساقفة اكراما لهم واظهارا لمحبتنا لهم كنواب للمسيح وخلفاء للرسل فى الكنيسة المقدسة ... وفى نفس الوقت هو خضوع للروح القدس الذى فيهم , الذى به يدشنون المذابح والهياكل , وبه يرسمون الكهنة والشمامسة فيحل الروح القدس عليهم ...

والكتاب ملئ بالادلة على صحة هذا النوع من سجود الاكرام لرجال الله , نذكر منها :

1- سجود يشوع لرئيس جند الرب " يش 5 : 14 " ...

2- سجود العماليقى لداود " 2 صم 1 : 2 " ...

3- سجود بنى الانبياء لا ليشع الى الارض " 2 مل 1 : 13 " ...

4- سجود الشاب الغنى للمسيح اكراما له " وليس عبادة لعدم علمه بعد بألوهيته " ...

ان اكرام اباء الكنيسة واجب مقدس .... كما يعلمنا الرسول بولس قائلا " اما الشيوخ المدبرون حسنا , فليحسبوا اهلا لكرامة مضاعفة , ولا سيما الذين يتعبون فى الكلمة والتعليم - 1 تى 5 : 17 ..


تابع

​


----------



## النهيسى (6 سبتمبر 2010)

4- لماذا الخمير فى القربان : 

لماذا الخمير فى القربان ؟؟؟...
----------------------------------
نلاحظ عند تقديم الحمل :
----------------------------
1- القربانة عبارة عن خبزة مستديرة كقرص الشمس , اشارة الى السيد المسيح شمس البر , الذى ليس له بداية ولا نهاية ...

2- يكتب عليها باليونانية " قدوس الله . قدوس القوى . قدوس الحى الذى لا يموت " ...

3- بالقربانة 12 جزءا مربعا , بداخل كل منها صليب صغير تذكارا للآثنى عشر تلميذا , يتوسطهم مربع يسمى باليونانية " الاسباديكون " ومعناها " السيدى " وهو يشير للسيد المسيح له المجد ...

4- يعمل حول الاسباديكون خمسة ثقوب : الثلاثة مسامير واكليل الشوك والحربة ... ويراعى فى كل مرة يمسك الكاهن الحمل ان تكون الثلاثة الثقوب على اليمين ...

5- يكون عدد القربانات مفردا 3 او 5 او 7 :

+ فالثلاثة تشير
----------------
تشير الى الثالوث المقدس , واختيار الكاهن لواحدة منهم اشارة الى تجسد احد الثلاثة أقانيم ليصير حمل الله الذى يرفع خطية العالم , كما انه اشارة الى اشتراك الثلاثة اقانيم فى عمل الفداء ...

+ والخمسة تشير
----------------------
تشير الى ذبائح العهد القديم " المحرقة - الخطية - الاثم - السلام - القربان " .. كما ان هذه الذبائح كانت تقدم من خمسة انواع من الحيوانات والطيور الطاهرة " الغنم - البقر - الماعز - الحمام - اليمام " لاويين 1 : 3 , 10 , 14 ...

+ والسبعة تشير
-------------------
تشير الى نفس هذه التقدمات مضافا اليها العصفوران الخاصان بتطهير الآبرص - لا 14 : 4 ...

6- تعميد الحمل
------------------
يبل الكاهن أصبابعه بالماء اشارة الى العماد , وهو يقول السر الخاص من سر مابعد الاستعداد وفرش المذبح " اعط يارب ان تكون مقبولة امامك ذبيحتنا عن خطاياى , وجهالات شعبك , ولانها طاهرة كموهبة روحك القدوس . بالمسيح يسوع ربنا ..." أى اقبل هذه الذبيحة كفدية عن خطاياى خاصة , وعن جهالات الشعب ...

ثم ينسكب الكاهن على الحمل , ويصلى صلاة سرية عميقة لاجل الجميع , ولاجل الكنيسة , والضيقات , ولآجل بيته واقاربه , ولاجل نفسه " وتسمى صلاة التذكارات " ...

بعد انهاء التذكارات السابقة يصلى الكاهن الثلاث اواشى الصغار , وهى من اجل : سلام الكنيسة - من اجل رئيس كهنتنا - من اجل الاجتماعات ...

7- بما ان السيد المسيح حمل خطايانا
--------------------------------------------
بما ان السيد المسيح حمل خطايانا فى جسده على الصليب , وقدم ذاته ذبيحة خطية عنا , لذلك لزم ان يقدم لخدمة القداس خبز به خمير , اشارة الى الخطية التى حملها السيد المسيح فى جسده ... ذلك لان ذبيحة القداس الالهى تشمل الصليب وما قبل الصليب ... وهو ماتفعله كنيستنا القبطية المسترشدة بالروح القدس , اى انها تقدم الخبز المختمر .. كما انها لم تكتف بوضع الخمير فى الخبز فقط , بل لزم ان يدخل الخبز الى النار حتى تموت هذه الخميرة كما ماتت الخطية فى جسد السيد المسيح المقام من الاموات ...

فالخميرة موجودة فى قربان القداس , لكنها ميتة بفعل النار , وكما ابطلت النار فعل الخميرة , ابطل السيد المسيح الخطية بذبيحة نفسه " الله الذى ارسل ابنه فى شبه جسد الخطية .. ولاجل الخطية دان الخطية فى الجسد - رو 8 : 3 ...




5- صلاة الغائب : 

يوجد فى الطقس مايسمى بصلاة الغائب .. ذلك لانه فى بعض الاحيان قد لا توجد الجثة ...

مثل انسان مات فى حادث طائرة .. او غرق فى سفينة .. او فى زلزال.. او نسف مكان اثناء الحرب .. او فى اية كارثة مشابهة .. ولم يمكن العثور على الجثة .. وحينئذ يمكن الصلاة على روحه صلاة الغائب .. وهى صلاة جناز كامل ...

ويقول البابا شنودة الثالث انه صلى صلاة الغائب على الامبراطور هيلاسلاسى ..
وذلك فى الكاتدرائية الكبرى بالقاهرة بعد اعلان وفاته , بأعتباره من ابناء الكنيسة القبطية . وكان ذلك اثناء حكم منجستو الشيوعى لاثيوبيا .. ولم يكن احد يعرف اين دفن الامبراطور ... وقد اشترك مع البابا شنودة فى هذه الصلاة مطران من نيودلهى بالهند " مارغريغوريوس ...

وليس غريبا ان نصلى على الذين فارقوا عالمنا الفانى , فى غياب جثثهم :

فنحن بأستمرار نصلى اوشية الراقدين , عن الموتى عموما , حيث لا توجد جثة .. وكذلك كل ترحيم نصليه فى اى قداس , هو صلاة على احد الراقدين او عن بعضهم , حيث لاتوجد جثة ايضا ...

والصلاة اصلا عن النفوس وليس عن الاجساد ...

ونحن فى كل جناز نقيمه , نقول " هذه النفس التى اجتمعنا بسببها اليوم .. يارب نيحها فى فردوس النعيم " ...

ونحن لانطلب النياح للجسد الذى سيأكله الدود ويتحول الى تراب , انما نطلب النياح للروح التى لم تمت , سواء كان الجسد الميت موجودا او غير موجود ...

وحتى فى حالة حضور الجسد الميت , تكون الصلاة من اجل الروح .. والذين يذهبون الى المقابر للصلاة من اجل موتاهم , تكون صلواتهم من اجل نياح " راحة " ارواحهم وليس من اجل نياح الجسد ..

ان الاجساد , او العظام الباقية منها , ماهى الا لتذكرنا بالارواح التى كانت تسكنها , والتى هى لاتزال حية ...




6- قداس مامرقس : 



*** قداس مامرقس " القداس الكيرلسى " ***

وضعه القديس مارمرقس وكان يصلى به ... ثم اسلمه للقديس انيانوس ليصلى به ... ومن بعده هو والكهنة الثلاثة الذين رسمهم معه ...

كتبه باللغة اليونانية ثم ترجم الى القبطية ... وعنه اخذت القداسات الثلاثة المستخدمة حاليا فى الكنيسة ...

ظل يسلم شفاها الى سنة 330م حين دونه القديس اثناسيوس الرسولى " 20 " وسلمه الى القديس افرومنيتوس اول اساقفة اثيوبيا ...

اضاف عليه البابا كيرلس الكبير " 24 " اضافات كثيرة , ودونه فى وضعه الجديد الذى نصلى به الان ....

ومن ذلك الوقت اصبح يعرف ب القداس الكيرلسى ...




7- الاسباب التى دعت الى استخدام المزامير فى الصلاة :

لقد اختارات الكنيسة سفر المزامير لتستعمله فى كافة صلواتها , وعلى امتداد اليوم كله
لآسباب كثيرة منها :

1- لقد جمع داود فى شخصه , اختبارات عجيبة , فهو راعى الغنم الفقير , وهو الملك
العظيم وهو النبى الملهم , وهو القديس الدى حلق فى سماء الروحيات , وهو الانسان
الدى سمح الرب بسقوطه فى خطيئتين شنيعتين ادلتاه ولاجلهما ظل يبكى ويبلل
فراشه بدموعه .
فنحن فى المزامير نجد اختبارات كثيرة لابد انها توافق نفسياتنا واحتياجاتنا .

2- المزامير خرجت من قلب انسان تطهر فعلا بالتوبة , وجاهد من اجل حياة الروح جهادا
عظيما , يجدر بنا ان نتطلع اليه ونتعلم منه ..

3- المزامير ولو ان قائلها داود واليه تنتسب , لكنها هى ايضا كلام الله , قاله داود بالروح
القدس حتى ان السيد المسيح قال " قال داود بالروح " مت 22 : 43 .. وحينما نصلى
بالمزامير فنحن نكلم الله بكلامه , فهل يوجد اعظم من هدا ؟

انه اضمن للمحامى حينما يترافع عن متهم ان يترك عنه كلامه الخاص , ويكلم القاضى
بنصوص القانون , لان القاضى ملتزم به , اليس هدا هو ما نلمسه فى المزامير التى
تتضمن عدل الله ومحبته للبشر ورحمته ووعوده الكثيرة الثمينة لبنى الانسان .

4- المزامير تحتوى على عنصر التسبيح واضحا جدا فيها , والتسبيح هو لغة الملائكة
والروحانيين , بينما صلواتنا الآرتجالية التى نصليها , غالبا ماتكون صلوات نفعية , فهى
طلبات متراصة , وغالبا ماتكون خالية من هدا العنصر الهام , عنصر التسبيح والتمجيد
لله .

5- والمزامير فوق هدا كله مادة عجيبة للتأمل , فهى تتيح للدين يصلونها بالروح وبتأن
تأملات رائعة , حقا لايمكن الا ان يكون مصدرها روح الله .


فهل بعد هدا تحتاج الى برهان او دليل على قوة المزامير وجزيل نفعها للدين يصلون
بها ... اسمع قول ماراسحق " ليكن لك محبة بلا شبع لتلاوة المزامير لانهاء غداء
الروح " ... وقول القديس نيلس السينائى " داوم على تلاوة المزامير لان دكرها يطرد
الشياطين. وقول العظيم فى البطاركة اثناسيوس الرسولى " التسبيح بالمزامير
دواء لشفاء النفس " .




8- كيفية بناء الكنائس : 

**** كيفية بناء الكنائس ****
--------------------------------------

فى سفر الخروج نرى الله لما امر موسى بصنع المسكن اصعده الى الجبل وهناك اراه الرسم ثم امره بصنع المسكن على مثال الذى أراه اياه " خر 4 : 5 " ...

وبولس الرسول تكلم عن ذلك وقال ... الذين يخدمون شبه السماويات وظلها كما اوحى الى موسى وهو مزمع ان يصنع المسكن لانه قال انظر ان تصنع كل شئ حسب المثال الذى اظهر لك فى الجبل " عب 8 : 5 " وكان هذا المسكن منقسما الى ثلاثة اقسام :

اقسام المسكن
-------------------
1- الدار الخاص بالشعب ...

2- المسكن " القدس " وهو خاص بالكهنة ...

3- وراء الحجاب للمسكن " قدس الآقداس " لا يدخله الا رئيس الكهنة فقط مرة فى السنة " عب 9 : 2 - 7 " وكذلك صنع سليمان الهيكل حسب المثال الذى اعطاه الله لداود ابيه بالروح " 1 اخ 28 : 11 و 12 و 19 " ....

اما فى العهد الجديد
------------------------
فقد رأى الرسل ان تبنى الكنائس على النظام الذى وضعه الله مع تغيير طفيف تستلزمه العبادة المسيحية اذ من الخارج تبنى على احدى الاشكال الاتية :

++ شكل التابوت مربعا او مستطيلا " من الشرق الى الغرب " ++

++ شكل بيضاوى كالسفينة او الفلك " تك 6 : 15 " والغرض منه ان المسيحين موجهين افكارهم نحو المينا السماوى ++

++ شكل صليب لانه بالصليب كان الخلاص وهو عندنا نحن المخلصين قوة الله " اكو 10 : 18 - 23 " ++

وبناء الكنيسة من الداخل نجده ينقسم الى قسمين :
-----------------------------------------------------------------

أ - محل وقوف الشعب ..

ب- الهيكل وهو الخاص بالكهنة والشمامسة ..

لماذا تبنى الكنائس جهة الشرق :
-----------------------------------------

1- علل الآباء ذلك بقولهم ان الشمس تطلع من الشرق فتبدد الظلام هكذا المسيح شمس البر الذى اشرق علينا من مشرق مجده الاعلى الى مغرب طبيعتنا الادنى مبددا ظلمات الخطية ودعانا الى نوره العجيب ...

2- كذلك النجم الذى هدى المجوس للطفل يسوع ظهر فى المشرق ..

3- ولد المسيح فى منطقة الشرق كما قال داود النبى رتلوا لله الذى صعد الى السماء نحو المشارق " مز 17 : 8 " وهو مزمع ان يأتى من المشارق " مت 24 : 27 " ...

4- جاء فى الدسقولية : وان ينظروا الى الشرق وقت القداس ويسألوا لله الذى صعد الى السماء فى الشرق , ويذكروا مسكنهم القديم الذى هو الفردوس الذى خرج منه ادم الانسان الاول لما رضى بمشورة الحية ورفض وصية الرب " تك 3 : 10 " ...



9- المطانيات :

** انواع المطانيات فى الكنيسة المقدسة الآرثوذكسية **
----------------------------------------------------------------------
1- مطانيات العبادة
----------------------
وهى التى نقدمها لله اثناء عبادتنا الفردية والجماعية ومنها :-

+ مانعمله فى بداية كل ساعة من صلوات السواعى عندما نقول " ابشويس ناى نان " وعنها يقول ماراسحق " اسجد فى بداية صلواتك واسأله بأنسحاق وتذلل ان يعطيك الصبر وضبط الفكر فى الصلاة " ...

وتقول قوانين الكنيسة
-------------------------
ان المصلى يبدأ الصلاة بسجدة واحدة او ثلاث سجدات , كما يسجد فى اخر كل مزمور او تسبحة , وكلما ورد ذكر السجود اثناء الصلاة " ...

+ مايعمله المؤمنون , وبالذات الرهبان , كقانون يومى فى العبادة بعدد ثابت من المطانيات بغرض تقديم الشكر لله على مراحمه الكثيرة , او بسبب امر معين ظهرت فيه يد الله , او بسبب اقتناء الفضائل , او من اجل الاخرين ...

يقول الشيح الروحانى " محبة دوام السجود امام الله فى الصلاة دلالة على موت النفس عن العالم , وادراكها لسر الحياة الجديدة " ...

ملحوظة
--------
الآوقات الممنوع فيها السجود الى الارض , اكتفاءا بالانحناء او الركوع فقط هى ايام السبوت والاحاد والخماسين والاعياد السيدية وعقب تناول القربان ...

2- مطانيات التوبة
--------------------
وتنقسم بدورها الى قسمين :

أ - مطانيات نقدمها لله كقانون يومى لاستمطار مراحم الله , ونطلب فيها من الله ان يعطينا حياة التوبة , وينعم علينا بغفران خطايانا ... او كقانون مؤقت يفرضه على احدنا اب الاعتراف احيانا كتأديب لتقويم حياتنا ...

ب- مطانيات توبة يعملها الانسان لاخيه الانسان لكى يغفر له خطأ او اساءة ... ويجب على الاخر ان يقبلها بمطانية مماثلة , ويصافح اخاه غافرا ومسامحا له بحسب قول الانجيل " ان اخطأ اليك اخوك , فوبخه .. وان تاب فأغفر له .. وان اخطأ اليك اخوك سبع مرات فى اليوم .. ورجع اليك سبع مرات فأغفر له - لو 17 : 3 - 4 ...

اذن ان كلمة مطانية باليونانية تعنى توبة ...

3- مطانيات الاكرام
----------------------
وهى نوعان :-

+ المطانيات التى نعملها امام توابيت الشهداء والقديسين اكراما لتلك الاجساد , التى اكرم اصحابها الرب بحسب قوله " اكرم الذين يكرموننى , والذين يحتقروننى يصغرون - 1 صم 2 : 3 ...

كما اننا بأكرامهم نطلب صلواتهم وشفاعتهم , فكل قديس ممجد هو بالنسبة لنا انعكاس للمسيح , فهو نور المسيح يعبر الينا من خلال كيان شفاف ..

+ المطانيات التى نعملها لاباء الكنيسة البطاركة والاساقفة اكراما لهم واظهارا لمحبتنا لهم كنواب للمسيح وخلفاء للرسل فى الكنيسة المقدسة ... وفى نفس الوقت هو خضوع للروح القدس الذى فيهم , الذى به يدشنون المذابح والهياكل , وبه يرسمون الكهنة والشمامسة فيحل الروح القدس عليهم ...

والكتاب ملئ بالادلة على صحة هذا النوع من سجود الاكرام لرجال الله , نذكر منها :

1- سجود يشوع لرئيس جند الرب " يش 5 : 14 " ...

2- سجود العماليقى لداود " 2 صم 1 : 2 " ...

3- سجود بنى الانبياء لا ليشع الى الارض " 2 مل 1 : 13 " ...

4- سجود الشاب الغنى للمسيح اكراما له " وليس عبادة لعدم علمه بعد بألوهيته " ...

ان اكرام اباء الكنيسة واجب مقدس .... كما يعلمنا الرسول بولس قائلا " اما الشيوخ المدبرون حسنا , فليحسبوا اهلا لكرامة مضاعفة , ولا سيما الذين يتعبون فى الكلمة والتعليم - 1 تى 5 : 17 ..


تابع

​


----------



## النهيسى (6 سبتمبر 2010)

10- واجبات الرعية نحو رعاتها : 


الكنيسة هى كل جمهور المؤمنين بالمسيح فى كل اقطار الارض من رؤساء ومرؤوسين تحت رئاسة الرب يسوع وان رؤساء الكنيسة يدعون اولا رعاة " ار 3: 5 " و "حذ 24: 23".. واعضاءها يدعون رعية .... وكثيرا مادعى ابناء العهد القديم شعب الله المختار بالرعية ..

ومن اهم واجبات الرعية التى هى" نحن " نحو رعاتها الاتى :-

اولا :
------
ان تحبهم لانهم معلموها ومرشدوها واباؤها الروحيون .. كرسوا حياتهم لخدمتها وجعلوها وقفا على رعايتها .. على انه متى كانت المحبة متبادلة بينهما استفادت الرعية وسهل على راعيها رعايتها والتفانى فى سبيل خدمتها , اذ لاشئ يشجع الراعى على العمل بنشاط واخلاص غير محبة الرعية له واخلاصها نحوه " 2 كو 8 : 7 " و " اتس 3 : 6 " ...

ثانيا :
------
ان تكرمهم وتعتبرهم جدا فى المحبة من اجل عملهم - ولاسيما الذين يتعبون لاجل الكلمة والتعليم " 1 تى 5 : 11 " لان من يكرم خادم الملك يكرم الملك نفسه , وبالعكس من اهانه كأنه اهان الملك ذاته ... ولاجل هذا اوصى الله بأكرامهم ووبخ ملوكا من اجلهم " اى 16 : 21 و زك 2 : 8 و لو 1 : 16 و لو 15 : 18 "...

وقال ذهبى الفم : ان من يحتقر كاهنا يجدف على الله لان مخلصنا قال من يرذلكم يرذلنى والذى يرذلنى يرذل الذى ارسلنى " لو 10 : 16 " ...

ويجب مراعاة الاتى :-
-------------------------
انه اذا رأت الرعية نقصا فى احد الرعاة او اعمالا لا تليق بخدمته الشريفة فتقتضى الحكمة والدين والاداب وغيرها الا تشهر به قدام الناس :-

1- لان مشيع المذمة هو جاهل " ام 10 : 18 " ...

2- لان الاباء بشر محاطون بالضعف " عب 5 : 2 " معرضون للخطأ والزلل .. ولهذا وجب على ابنائهم الروحيين ان يستروا على هفواتهم كما ستر سام ويافث عورة ابيهما " تك 9 : 23 " ... اما اذا احتقروهم واهانوهم فيستحقون غضب الله كما استحقه هارون ومريم بسبب اهانتهما موسى " عدد 12 ".

3- لان تحقيرهم تحقير لانفسهم .. فهل للآبن كرامة اذا كان ابوه مهانا ؟؟؟؟

ثالثا :
-------
ان تطيعهم وتخضع لهم ولكل من يعمل معهم ويتعب كأمر الرسول بولس " اطيعوا مرشديكم واخضعوا لانهم يسهرون لاجل نفوسكم كأنهم سوف يعطونا حسابا لكى يفعلوا ذلك بفرح لا انين لان هذا غير نافع لكم " عب 13 : 17 ....

رابعا :
-------
ان تتبع قدوتهم المقدسة " 1 كو 11 : 1 " ونتشبه بهم " فى 2 : 17 " وتنظر الى نهاية سيرتهم ونتمثل بأيمانهم " عب 13 ّ 7 " .. لافى اقتناء الفضاغل بل فى الصبر والثبات على الايمان ..
قال ذهبى الفم " لاشئ انفع لنا من التأمل بسيرة القديسين واعادة التبصر والتروى فى اعمالهم ".

خامسا
--------
يجب ان تصلى الرعية من اجلهم لاجل خلاص نفوسهم " 2 كو 1 : 11 " و " فى 1 : 19 " لانهم بشر عرض للتجارب مثل غيرهم , ومن اجل عملهم الروحى لان عليهم اعمالا ثقيلة ومسئولية عظمة فلذلك هم محتاجون لصلوات الرعية ..

ولا ريب ان صلاة الكنيسة لاجل خدامها كانت ولا تزال من اسباب نجاحها فى خدمتها الرعوية كما كانت علة نجاتهم من المقاومين وانقاذهم من ضيقاتهم " 1 ع 6 : 41 و 12 : 5 " ... وقد عرف بولس الرسول فاعلية الصلوات لاجل الخدام فى نجاح العمل فطلب من المؤمنين ان يصلوا لاجله " 2 كو 1 : 11 " .

ملحوظة
-------- هذا الموضوع يهم كل الاخوة الذين سألوا سيدنا الانبا ابرام عن موضوع " اذا اخطأ الاب الكاهن " ..






11- الطقس الفريحى 


يمتاز بالنغم المطرب الذى يليق بالآعياد والافراح الروحية ..

فيه تقال الليلويا فاى بيه بى ولحن شورى ومرد الابركسيس الخاص بالعيد .. كذلك مرد الانجيل والاسبسمس الادام او الواطس ومديحة فى التوزيع كما لا يكون فيه صوم انقطاعى ولا مطانيات وتصلى مزامير الثالثة والسادسة فقط قبل تقديم الحمل .

++ ومواعيده كالاتى :

+ من عيد النيروز " اول توت " الى عشية عيد الصليب " 16 توت " ..

+ من ليلة عيد الميلاد " 28 او 29 كيهك " الى عيد الختان " 6 طوبة " ..

+ من 11 طوبة الى 13 طوبة " الفترة مابين عيد الغطاس الى عيد عرس قانا الجليل ..

+ من ليلة احد القيامة الى العنصرة ..

+ كل يوم 29 من الشهر القبطى ..

+ الاعياد السيدية ..

+ اذا جاء عيد النيروز يوم احد تقرأ فصول النيروز .. اما الاحد الثانى من توت فتقرأ فيه قراءات الاحد الاول ... وهكذا يستغنى عن قراءات الاحد الخامس لانه متكرر .

+ اذا وقع عبد دخول السيد المسيح الى الهيكل " 8 امشير " فى صوم يونان او فى الصوم الكبير تقرأ فصول اليوم ويصلى القداس فى الصباح الباكر ويكون طقسه فرايحى .

+ اذا جاء عيد سيدى يوم احد او فى صوم يونان او الصوم الكبير تقرأ قراءات العيد ..

+ اعياد العذراء والدة الاله والملائكة والرسل والشهداء والقديسين لاتقرأ قرائاتها فى ايام الاعياد السيدية .

++ الاعياد السيدية اى التى تخص السيد المسيح له المجد هى :
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اولا : الاعياد السيدية السبعة الكبرى
-------------------------------------------
1- عيد البشارة المجيد 29 برمهات ..

2- عيد الميلاد المجيد 29 كيهك ..

3- عيد الغطاس المجيد 11 طوبة ..

4- عيد احد الشعانين المجيد ..

5- عيد القيامة المجيد ..

6- عيد الصعود المجيد ..

7- عيد العنصرة المجيد ..

ثانيا الاعياد السيدية الصغرى
----------------------------------
1- عيد الختان المجيد 6 طوبة ..

2- عيد عرس قانا الجليل 13 طوبة ..

3- عيد دخول السيد المسيح الهيكل 8 امشير ..

4- خميس العهد ..

5- احد توما " الاحد الجديد " ..



12- طقس تذكار الاعياد السيدية الكبرى الثلاثة :

يحتفل فى كل يوم 29 من كل شهر قبطى ماعدا شهرى طوبة وامشير بتذكار الآعياد السيدية الثلاثة الكبرى , بالطقس الفرايحى الذى يمتاز بالنغم المطرب الذى يليق بالاعياد والافراح الروحية , ولايكون فيه صوم انقطاعى ولا ميطانيات وهى كالاتى :-
++ عيد البشارة الذى يقع فى 29 برمهات ..

++ عيد الميلاد الذى يقع فى 29 كيهك ..

++ عيد القيامة الذى كان فى سنة صلب السيد المسيح وقيامته فى 29 برمهات ايضا ..

الطقس
====
1- تسبحة عشية
--------------------
تصلى تسبحة عشية كالمعتاد مع اضافة ابصالية واطس او ادام الخاصة بالعيد , كما تقال الابصالية باللحن الفرايحى ثم يقال الطرح الخاص بالبشارة قبل ختام التذاكيات .

2- فى رفع بخور عشية وباكر
---------------------------------
تقال ارباع الناقوس الخاصة بالبشارة والميلاد والقيامة كذلك الذكصولوجيات ومرد الانجيل والختام .

3- تسبحة نصف الليل
-------------------------
تصلى التسبحة كالمعتاد على ان تقال " تين أويه انثوك " .. كما يقال المجمع بطقس الاعياد السيدية .. وتقال الذكصولوجيات والابصاليات والدفنار ثم ختام التذاكيات فختام التسبحة .

4- فى القداس
-----------------
تصلى مزامير الساعة الثالثة والسادسة فقط قبل تقديم الحمل .. وتقال الليلويا فاى بيه بى .. ولحن طاى شورى .. وتقال الهبتنيات على النحو التالى :
الاول للقديسة العذراء مريم
الثانية للقيامة
الثالثة للملاك غبريال " البشارة "
الرابعة للسبعة رؤساء الملائكة
الخامسة للميلاد
والسادسة ليوسف ونيقوديموس والقديسة مريم المجدلية
والسابعة للرسل القديسين
والثامنة لمارمرقس الرسول
التاسعة لمارجرجس ....

ثم تكمل كالمعتاد ومرد الابركسيس الخاص بالبشارة والميلاد والقيامة كذلك مرد الانجيل والاسبسمس الادام او الواطس .. ويكون التوزيع جامعا للآعياد الثلاثة بحيث يقال ربع لكل عيد بعد كل ربع من مزمور التوزيع.. والختام ايضا يكون جامعا للآعياد الثلاثة .

** لايحتفل بيوم 29 تذكار الاعياد السيدية الثلاثة فى شهرى طوبة وامشير لانهما يقعان خارج فترة حمل القديسة العذراء بالسيد المسيح .. كما انهما يرمزان لنبوات الناموس والآنبياء التى سبقت مجئ السيد المسيح .

** تذكار الاعياد السيدية الثلاثة " البشارة والميلاد والقيامة " تتم الصلاة بالطقس الفرايحى .. وتظل قراءات اليوم كما هى ... الا اذا وقع يوم احد .. فتقرأ فصول 29 برمهات بدل فصول الاحد الخامس لانها متكررة .





13- كتب القراءات والصلوات : 


1- الاجبية
------------
كلمة اجبية هى من الكلمة القبطية " أجب" أى ساعة ..

والآجبية هى كتاب صلوات
الساعات وتشمل مزامير وصلوات باكر والثالثة والسادسة والتاسعة والغروب والنوم
والستار ونصف الليل بخدماتها الثلاث كما تشمل صلوات اخرى مضافة اليها .. مثل
صلوات قبل وبعد الاعتراف والتوبة وصلوات قبل وبعد التناول .

2- الآبصلمودية السنوية
---------------------------
وهى كتاب التسبحة اليومية التى تتلى فى عشية ونصف الليل وباكر كل يوم ......
وكلمة أبصلمودية من اليونانية " أبصالموس " أى مزمور .

3- الآبصلمودية الكيهكية
---------------------------
وتشمل التسبحة الكيهكية التى تقال فى شهر كيهك المبارك بأكملها ..
الجزء الاول من الكتاب : يشمل تسبحة عشية بكل مافيها من قطع رومية وقبطية
وعربية وطروحات ....

الجزء المتبقى من الكتاب: يشمل تسبحة نصف الليل بكل مافيها من ابصاليات
ومدائح قبطية وعربية .

4- الدفنار
-----------
وكلمة دفنار كلمة يونانية الاصل بمعنى " صوت يقابل صوت " ويحوى سير القديسين
واعياد وكل يوم من ايام السنة القبطية بطريقة مديح تأملى عميق ..... ..... ويقرأ
الدفنار قبل قطعة ختام ومدائح قبطية وعربية .


5- كتاب دورة الصليب والشعانين وطروحات الصوم الكبير
----------------------------------------------------------

ويشمل القراءات التى تتلى فى انحاء الكنيسة المختلفة اثناء دورة عيدى الصليب
والشعانين وهى 12 قراءة وتتكون كل قراءة من مزمور وانجيل ومرد الانجيل وتقرأ
هذه القراءات بالترتيب التالى :-

+ امام الهيكل الكبير
+ امام ايقونة العدراء مريم
+ امام ايقونة الملاك ميخائيل
+ امام ايقونة الملاك جبرائيل
+ امام ايقونة مارمرقس
+ امام ايقونة الرسل
+امام ايقونة الشهيد مارجرجس "عن الشهداء "
+ امام ايقونة الانبا انطونيوس " عن القديسين "
+ امام الباب البحرى للكنيسة
+ عند مكان اللقان فى الناحية الغربية من الكنيسة
+ امام الباب القبلى للكنيسة
+ امام ايقونة يوحنا المعمدان

6- كتاب اللقان والسجدة
------------------------------
وبه الصلوات التى تتلى على اللقان " قداس اللقان " ثلاث مرات فى السنة :-

+ لقان الغطاس
+ لقان الخميس الكبير
+ لقان عيد الرسل

كذلك يشمل صلوات السجدة اى صلوات عيد العنصرة اى عيد حلول الروح القدس .

7- دلال اسبوع الالام
------------------------
اى دليل الصلوات ونظامها فى اسبوع الالام ابتداء من سبت لعازر ثم احد الشعانين
فأيام البصخة فخميس العهد فالجمعة الكبيرة وليلة سبت الفرح ثم عيد القيامة
المجيد .

وينتهى بصلاة احد عيد القيامة مساءا وابصالية الاثنين ثم شم النسيم ثم ابصالية
احد توما .


8- كتاب طروحات البصخة
-----------------------------
ويحوى طروحات البصخة اى ملخص وتفسير لاناجيل ساعات البصخة فى ايامها
المختلفة .

9- كتاب التماجيد المقدسة
--------------------------------
ويشمل الصلوات والتسابيح والالحان التى تتلى فى تماجيد وتكريم القديسين فى
اعيادهم المختلفة . 




14- حكمة الكنيسة فى ترتيب صلوات الاجبية : 


ان مبدأ الصلوات المحفوظة قدمه لنا ربنا يسوع المسيح نفسه , عندما علمنا صلاة محفوظة هى الصلاة الربانية لكى يترك لنا مثالا نتبعه فى الصلاة ..

وكانت الكنيسة منذ ايام الرسل تتلو المزامير فى صلواتها , كما يتضح من قول بولس
الرسول "بمزامير وتسابيح واغانى روحية - كو 3 : 6 " ..

ولاشك ان الكنيسة عندما
وضعت لنا بارشارد الروح القدس صلوات الاجبية السبع انما كانت تهدف من وراء ذلك
منفعتنا الروحية وتقدمنا فى النعمة والقامة حتى نصل الى قياس قامة ملء المسيح
ونتعمق فى حياة الشركة معه والصلة القوية المقدسة به .

وقد اخذت الكنيسة صلوات الاجبية من ثلاثة مصادر هى :-
المزامير الاناجيل صلبات وصلوات رجال الله القديسين

تحتل المزامير المقام الاول فى هذه الصلوات , اذ ان كل صلاة تحوى 12 مزمورا فى
العادة , بينما تحوى فصلا واحدا وثلاث او ست قطع من صلوات الاباء , ثم تحليل واحد مناسب للصلاة من صلوات الاباء القديسين ايضا .

ولما كانت المزامير موافقة لكل انسان فى كل مكان وزمان , فقد اجمعت الكنائس
الرسولية شرقا وغربا على استعمالها فى العبادة لان فى المزامير كل احتياجات
الانسان فى كل الظروف ...

وقد رتبت الكنيسة الصلوات السبع اليومية , كما هو مدون فى الاجبية بارشاد الهى
حسب قول المرنم " سبع مرات فى النهار سبحتك على احكام عدلك - مز 119 :
164 " .. ووضعتها الكنيسة لكى تجعل اولادها يعيشون فى حياة الصلاة والالتصاق
بالله والصلة الدائمة به .. الى جانب ماتحويه من تعاليم نافعة وطلبات قوية رابحة .

وقد رتبتها الكنيسة على اهم الحوادث الخاصة بالسيد المسيح مخلصنا الصالح حتى
تجعل تدابير الخلاص والفداء ماثلة دائما ومعاشة فى داكرة وحياة اولادها على
الدوام .



15- روحانية الصلاة بالاجبية :


]اولا : المقدمة
---------------
الصلاة بالاجبية هى الصلاة التى وضعها اباء الكنيسة من القديم بأرشاد الروح القدس لكى يصليها المؤمنون بالروح والحق وبكل اهتمام ومواظبة سواء فى صلواتهم الخاصة او
العامة لكى توطد علاقتهم بالله وتصبح صلواتهم روحانية وحياتهم الروحية قوية وثابتة فى
المسيح وحارة بالروح .. فالصلاة هى ترمومتر للحياة الروحية .

المادة الاساسية فى صلاة الاجبية هى المزامير .. هى كلام الله الموحى به من الروح
القدس لرجال الله القديسين مثل داود النبى وغيره .. ومااجمل ان نكلم الله بكلامه
فتصبح صلوتنا قانونية ومقبولة كما يكلم المحامى القاضى بنصوص القانون اثناء دفاعه
فيجد كلامه قبولا لدى القاضى فيحصل على العفو والبراءة لموكله .

وقد اوصى الاباء الرسل والاباء القديسون كثيرا بأستخدام المزامير فى الصلاة لمنفعتها
الجزيلة للنفس والروح ونورد هنا بعض هده الوصايا :-

+ قال بولس الرسول : " متى اجتمعتم فكل واحد منكم له مزمور له تعليم "
"1 كو 26 : 14 " ...

+وفى تعاليم الرسل : " لتكن اكثر الصلوات كل يوم ليلا ونهارا من المزامير لما فيها من
الشكر والتضرع والاعتراف بالدنوب " .

+ قال القديس اثناسيوس الرسولى : " التسبيح بالمزامير دواء لشفاء النفس " .

+ وقال مار اسحاق : " ليكن لك محبة بلا شبع لتلاوة المزامير لانها غذاء الروح " .

وتوجد اقوال اخرى كثيرة تبين اهمية الصلاة بالمزامير , اى الصلاة بالاجبية , والاستفادة
من روحانيتها وعمقها ومافيها من دسم وشبع روحى .





16- فكرة عن صلاة باكر : 



ان مبدأ الصلوات المحفوظة قدمه لنا ربنا يسوع المسيح نفسه , عندما علمنا صلاة محفوظة هى الصلاة الربانية لكى يترك لنا مثالا نتبعه فى الصلاة ..

وكانت الكنيسة منذ ايام الرسل تتلو المزامير فى صلواتها , كما يتضح من قول بولس
الرسول "بمزامير وتسابيح واغانى روحية - كو 3 : 6 " ..

ولاشك ان الكنيسة عندما
وضعت لنا بارشارد الروح القدس صلوات الاجبية السبع انما كانت تهدف من وراء ذلك
منفعتنا الروحية وتقدمنا فى النعمة والقامة حتى نصل الى قياس قامة ملء المسيح
ونتعمق فى حياة الشركة معه والصلة القوية المقدسة به .

وقد اخذت الكنيسة صلوات الاجبية من ثلاثة مصادر هى :-
المزامير الاناجيل صلبات وصلوات رجال الله القديسين

تحتل المزامير المقام الاول فى هذه الصلوات , اذ ان كل صلاة تحوى 12 مزمورا فى
العادة , بينما تحوى فصلا واحدا وثلاث او ست قطع من صلوات الاباء , ثم تحليل واحد مناسب للصلاة من صلوات الاباء القديسين ايضا .

ولما كانت المزامير موافقة لكل انسان فى كل مكان وزمان , فقد اجمعت الكنائس
الرسولية شرقا وغربا على استعمالها فى العبادة لان فى المزامير كل احتياجات
الانسان فى كل الظروف ...

وقد رتبت الكنيسة الصلوات السبع اليومية , كما هو مدون فى الاجبية بارشاد الهى
حسب قول المرنم " سبع مرات فى النهار سبحتك على احكام عدلك - مز 119 :
164 " .. ووضعتها الكنيسة لكى تجعل اولادها يعيشون فى حياة الصلاة والالتصاق
بالله والصلة الدائمة به .. الى جانب ماتحويه من تعاليم نافعة وطلبات قوية رابحة .

وقد رتبتها الكنيسة على اهم الحوادث الخاصة بالسيد المسيح مخلصنا الصالح حتى
تجعل تدابير الخلاص والفداء ماثلة دائما ومعاشة فى داكرة وحياة اولادها على
الدوام .




17- تاريخ والبحث عن خشبة الصليب :


 الصليب ...

** تاريخ خشبة الصليب **
--------------------------
عند الاباء السريان والروم الارثوذكس قصة تاريخية عن خشبة الصليب فيقولون بأن الله تعالى قد امر لوطا ان يغرس شجرة سرو فى المكان المعروف الان بدير المصلبة وهو يقع فى غربى اورشليم على بعد بضعة اميال ....

واوصاه ان يسقى هذه الشجرة من نهر الاردن الذى يبعد عن هذا المكان بنحو 50 كيلو مترا .. وفعلا اخذ لوط جرته وذهب الى الاردن وملاها وفى عودته صادفه فى الطريق شيخ اضناه التعب وسأله ان يسقيه فلما امال لوط الجرة, رماها ذلك الشيخ على الارض فتناثرت اجزاؤها .. ولم يكن ذلك سوى شيطان تشبه بشكل انسان مسكين .. فقفل لوط راجعا الى الاردن وتحصل على جرة ملآها , ولما عاد صادفه الشيطان فى الطريق فى شكل امرأة تحمل طفلا يبكى من شدة الظمأ وتوسلت اليه ان يسقى طفلها فأعطاها الجرة فسكبتها على الارض ...

ثم عاد لوط للمرة الثالثة وملآ الجرة ورجع فى طريقه واعانه الرب على الوصول سالما فروى شجرة السرو فنمت واينعت ...

قيل انهم اخذوا صليب رب المجد من هذه الشجرة ّ !! ويؤمن بهذا التقليد السريان والروم الارثوذكس ويترنمون به فى صلواتهم ومن اجل هذا انشأوا فى هذا المكان الدير المعروف بأسم دير المصلبة ...

** وبعد الصلب **
-------------------
قام الامبراطور ادريانوس قيصر برحلة فى انحاء مملكته سنة 117م فمر بمدينة اورشليم فلما وجدها خرابا على اثر ماحدث لها من التدمير فى سنة70 م عين اخا زوجته اكيلا لكى يعيد المدينة الى ماكنت عليه من عظمة فبنى اكيلا هيكلا لجوبيتر على انقاض هيكل سليمان ...

واقام صنما عظيما للآلهة فينيس فوق الجلجثة وبنى هيكلا للآله ادونيس فوق المغارة التى ولد فيها السيد المسيح ... ثم طمر القبر المقدس بالاتربة وكان اليهود منذ صلب المسيح يضعون الزبالة فوق المغارة التى كان فيها الصلبان فجعلوا كومة عالية فوقها ...

وكان المسيحيون يأتون من بلاد نائية ويسجدون فى هياكل الاوثان فى الظاهر ولكنهم يقصدون السيد المسيح ويتبركون من تلك الاماكن المقدسة , وكان الوثنيون يظنونهم يسجدون لالهتهم فيألها من عناية عليا عناية الله التى حفظت للمسيحيين اثار مسيحيتهم المقدسة بل وحرية عبادتهم فى ذلك الوقت العصيب !!

ويذكر اوسابيوس المؤرخ ان الملك قسطنطين اذ كان يحارب فى رومية ظهر له صليب من نور مكتوب عليه بهذا تنتصر , وقد ظهر له السيد المسيح فى رؤيا الليل ومعه صليب وامره ان يصنع مثاله ويجعله شعارا لجيشه , وفعلا جعل قسطنطين الملك علامة الصليب على راية من ذهب وانتخب لحملة خمسين بطلا من حرسه الخاص الملك قسطنطين فى تلك الموقعة انتصارا باهرا ...

** البحث عن خشبة الصليب **
---------------------------------
ولما استتب السلام على يد الملك قسطنطين اتفق مع والدته الملكة هيلانة ان تذهب الى الاراضى المقدسة وتبنى هناك الكنائس لعبادة السيد المسيح وقد اعطاها لاجل ذلك الاموال الوافرة .. وعندما وصلت الى القدس هدمت هيكل الزهرة وغيره ثم سألت عن مكان الصليب فأرشدها مقاريوس الاسقف بمساعدة, شيخ يهودى اسمه يهوذا الى مكانه وكان مزبلة هائلة !! ...

فلما رفعوا الاتربة وجدت ثلاثة صلبان ولوح الكتابة , وادوات الصلب , ولكى تميز ايا منها صليب المسيح . اشار الاسقف ان تضع الصلبان بالتوالى على جثة انسان ميت , فالصليب الذى يقيم الميت يكون صليب المخلص .. وبهذه الطريقة عرفت الصليب المجيد فكان ذلك اليوم عيدا .. ولازالت الكنيسة تعيد فى كل عام بتذكار ظهور الصليب فى 17 من شهر توت . ثم بنت الملكة هيلانة فوق ذلك المكان كنيسة القيامة سنة 328م وكانت تسمى اولا كنيسة القمامة نظرا لان مكانها كان مزبلة كبرى ...

** بناء الكنائس الفخمة **
---------------------------
ومن ثم بدأت الملكة هيلانة تبنى الكنائس الفخمة فى القدس فبنيت كنيسة فوق مغارة الصليب واخرى فوق القبر المقدس وثالثة فوق الجلجثة ورابعة فوق المهد وخامسة فى علية صهيون بأسم ابائنا الرسل , وسادسة فى مكان الصعود فوق جبل الزيتون وسابعة فوق قبر لعازر فى بيت عنيا ....

ثم بنى الملك قسطنطين كنائس اخرى غير هذه .. وقام بتدشين هذه الكنائس القديس اثناسيوس الرسول بابا الاسكندرية مع بطريرك انطاكية بدعوة من الامبراطور فى سنة 335م , وقد طافوا بأحتفال رائع بهذه الكنائس وهم يحملون خشبة الصليب المجيد ...

ثم اعادوا خشبة الصليب الى مكانها فى مغارة الصليب وكانت محفوظة داخل غلاف من ذهب مرصع بالجواهر الثمينة ...



18- اين خشبة الصليب : 

ذكر فى التاريخ ان خشبة الصليب كان سمكها نحو شبر , فنشرتها الملكة هيلانة الى نصفين , ارسلت نصفها الى ابنها فى رومية بعد ان لفته بالحرير ... ففرح به الملك قسطنطيين وقبله بوقار وابتهاج عظيم ...

وفى سنة 614م اعتزم" خسرو " ملك الفرس محاربة الامبراطورية البيظنطية .. فأرسل جيوشه فأكتسحت فلسطين وخربت الكنائس وهدمت كنيسة القيامة , واخذوا الصليب المجيد وسبوا *زخريا * بطريرك اورشليم ...

وقد قيل ان زوجة " خسرو " كانت مسيحية , فجعلت الآب زخريا تحت رعايتها وحافظت على خشبة الصليب , ثم قامت حرب بين" الامبراطور هرقل " وبين الملك" هرمز بن خسرو " " والبابا زخريا " .. فكان ذلك ....

رجعوا الة اورشليم ودخلوها من باب الدهرية فى 6 أذار سنة 630م , وكان الامبراطور " هرقل" يحمل خشبة الصليب وهو حافى القدمين ودخل كنيسة القيامة فى موكب عظيم وهو على هذه الصورة ...

وكانوا ينشدون فى الطريق قائلين " خلص شعبك , بارك ميراثك .. امنح ملوكنا المؤمنين الغلبة على البربر بقوة صليبك " ...

ثم وضع الآمبراطور خشبة الصليب فى المغارة , وبقيت هناك خمس سنوات الى ان نقلها الامبراطور هرقل الى القسطنطينية خوفا من هجوم العرب ...



19- الصليب من متعلقات المذبح وقت الخدمة : 


**** الصليب ****
---------------------
هو من متعلقات المذبح وقت الخدمة ... ويقول عنه القديس امبروسيوس فى الميمر 56 " كما ان السفينة لا تقوم بدون سارية كذلك لا تقوى الكنيسة ان تقوم دون الصليب "...

ويكون الصليب من الذهب او من الفضة او من المعدن .. ويمسكه الكاهن اثناء بعض الصلوات .. والصليب فى يد رئيس الكهنة سلاح به ينتصر على قوات الشر كما يقول داود النبى " بك ننطح مضايقينا بأسمك ندوس القائمين علينا " مز 44 : 5 .. وكما يقول اشعيا النبى " فلبس البر كدرع وخوذة الخلاص على رأسه " اش 59 : 17 ..

وهو فى موقفه هذا يشبه الملاك الذى قاد الشعب الاسرائيلى فى البرية ويشبه رئيس جند الرب الذى تراءى ليشوع بن نون وسيفه مسلول فى يده ...

والصليب فى يد الآسقف او الكاهن يشير الى وكالته عن السيد المسيح , وحينما يقدمه الكاهن للشعب ليقبلوه انما يقصد بذلك تقبيل الذى صلب عليه ...

وفى صعود الكاهن الى الهيكل حاملا الصليب يذكرنا بصعود رب المجد الى الجلجثة حاملا صليبه ليقدم جسده ذبيحة مرضية لله ابيه ...

وفى تسلم الكاهن للصليب اشارة الى السلطان المعطى له من الله لصنع الايات لان موسى لما بسط يديه بشكل الصليب انتصر .. ولما رفع حية النحاس فى البرية شفى الشعب من لدغات الحيات , ولما ضرب الصخرة , وقد قيل انه ضربها على هيئة الصليب , انفجر منها الماء .. والاباء القديسون بأشارة الصليب غلبوا وانتصروا وعملوا المعجزات ...

ويجب ان نعلم ان الاقباط قد استعملوا الصليب المقدس منذ بزغت شمس المسيحية اما فى كنائس الغرب فلم يستعملوه بصفة رسمية الا فى عهد الملك قسطنطين على ان مارتجنى يقول بأنه قد وجد علامة الصليب على مقابر رومية ترجع الى ماقبل ذلك ...

ويوضع الصليب على المذبح مرفوعا اثناء القداس وهو فى هذا الوضع يذكرنا برفع السيد المسيح على الصليب فوق الجلجثة ...

شكل الصليب
---------------
توجد انواع للصليب عند مختلف المذاهب المسيحية :

1- الصليب القبطى :
وكل طرف منه له ثلاثة اجنجة تدل على الثالوث الاقدس وفى مجموعها اثنى عشر تدل على التلاميذ ...

2- صليب الروم الارثوذكس والروس :
وهم يعتقدون انه قد اضيف للصليب قطعتان واحدة لربط الرأس واخرى لربط الرجلين لضبطهما ...

3- صليب للآقباط :
ويستعمله الروم الآرثوذكس ...

4- صليب بيظنطى :
وهو يوافق الروح الارثوذكسية وموجود فى احجبة الكنائس القبطية القديمة ...

5- صليب الارمن :
وهو ارثوذكسى ايضا ويشير الى انتشار بركات الصليب فى اقطار المسكونة الاربعة ...

6- صليب اللاتين :
وهو خاص بالقدس وهو مخمس للدلالة على عدد جيوش الصليبيين فى حروبهم لخلاص بيت المقدس ...

7- صليب للروم واللاتين :
صليب يدل على وجود طبيعتين فى السيد المسيح ...

هذه هى اشكال ا لصليب المختلفة .. وقد تفنن الفنانون فى رسمه بحيث لم يخرجوا عن هذه القواعد .. ويجب على الاقباط ان يراعوا دائما فى الصلبان التى يرسمونها على كنائسهم ان تكون متفقة مع معتقدهم الارثوذكسى .. اذ اننا نعتقد دائما بالطبيعة الواحدة والمشيئة الواحدة للسيد المسيح ...

تابع
​


----------



## النهيسى (6 سبتمبر 2010)

10- واجبات الرعية نحو رعاتها : 


الكنيسة هى كل جمهور المؤمنين بالمسيح فى كل اقطار الارض من رؤساء ومرؤوسين تحت رئاسة الرب يسوع وان رؤساء الكنيسة يدعون اولا رعاة " ار 3: 5 " و "حذ 24: 23".. واعضاءها يدعون رعية .... وكثيرا مادعى ابناء العهد القديم شعب الله المختار بالرعية ..

ومن اهم واجبات الرعية التى هى" نحن " نحو رعاتها الاتى :-

اولا :
------
ان تحبهم لانهم معلموها ومرشدوها واباؤها الروحيون .. كرسوا حياتهم لخدمتها وجعلوها وقفا على رعايتها .. على انه متى كانت المحبة متبادلة بينهما استفادت الرعية وسهل على راعيها رعايتها والتفانى فى سبيل خدمتها , اذ لاشئ يشجع الراعى على العمل بنشاط واخلاص غير محبة الرعية له واخلاصها نحوه " 2 كو 8 : 7 " و " اتس 3 : 6 " ...

ثانيا :
------
ان تكرمهم وتعتبرهم جدا فى المحبة من اجل عملهم - ولاسيما الذين يتعبون لاجل الكلمة والتعليم " 1 تى 5 : 11 " لان من يكرم خادم الملك يكرم الملك نفسه , وبالعكس من اهانه كأنه اهان الملك ذاته ... ولاجل هذا اوصى الله بأكرامهم ووبخ ملوكا من اجلهم " اى 16 : 21 و زك 2 : 8 و لو 1 : 16 و لو 15 : 18 "...

وقال ذهبى الفم : ان من يحتقر كاهنا يجدف على الله لان مخلصنا قال من يرذلكم يرذلنى والذى يرذلنى يرذل الذى ارسلنى " لو 10 : 16 " ...

ويجب مراعاة الاتى :-
-------------------------
انه اذا رأت الرعية نقصا فى احد الرعاة او اعمالا لا تليق بخدمته الشريفة فتقتضى الحكمة والدين والاداب وغيرها الا تشهر به قدام الناس :-

1- لان مشيع المذمة هو جاهل " ام 10 : 18 " ...

2- لان الاباء بشر محاطون بالضعف " عب 5 : 2 " معرضون للخطأ والزلل .. ولهذا وجب على ابنائهم الروحيين ان يستروا على هفواتهم كما ستر سام ويافث عورة ابيهما " تك 9 : 23 " ... اما اذا احتقروهم واهانوهم فيستحقون غضب الله كما استحقه هارون ومريم بسبب اهانتهما موسى " عدد 12 ".

3- لان تحقيرهم تحقير لانفسهم .. فهل للآبن كرامة اذا كان ابوه مهانا ؟؟؟؟

ثالثا :
-------
ان تطيعهم وتخضع لهم ولكل من يعمل معهم ويتعب كأمر الرسول بولس " اطيعوا مرشديكم واخضعوا لانهم يسهرون لاجل نفوسكم كأنهم سوف يعطونا حسابا لكى يفعلوا ذلك بفرح لا انين لان هذا غير نافع لكم " عب 13 : 17 ....

رابعا :
-------
ان تتبع قدوتهم المقدسة " 1 كو 11 : 1 " ونتشبه بهم " فى 2 : 17 " وتنظر الى نهاية سيرتهم ونتمثل بأيمانهم " عب 13 ّ 7 " .. لافى اقتناء الفضاغل بل فى الصبر والثبات على الايمان ..
قال ذهبى الفم " لاشئ انفع لنا من التأمل بسيرة القديسين واعادة التبصر والتروى فى اعمالهم ".

خامسا
--------
يجب ان تصلى الرعية من اجلهم لاجل خلاص نفوسهم " 2 كو 1 : 11 " و " فى 1 : 19 " لانهم بشر عرض للتجارب مثل غيرهم , ومن اجل عملهم الروحى لان عليهم اعمالا ثقيلة ومسئولية عظمة فلذلك هم محتاجون لصلوات الرعية ..

ولا ريب ان صلاة الكنيسة لاجل خدامها كانت ولا تزال من اسباب نجاحها فى خدمتها الرعوية كما كانت علة نجاتهم من المقاومين وانقاذهم من ضيقاتهم " 1 ع 6 : 41 و 12 : 5 " ... وقد عرف بولس الرسول فاعلية الصلوات لاجل الخدام فى نجاح العمل فطلب من المؤمنين ان يصلوا لاجله " 2 كو 1 : 11 " .

ملحوظة
-------- هذا الموضوع يهم كل الاخوة الذين سألوا سيدنا الانبا ابرام عن موضوع " اذا اخطأ الاب الكاهن " ..






11- الطقس الفريحى 


يمتاز بالنغم المطرب الذى يليق بالآعياد والافراح الروحية ..

فيه تقال الليلويا فاى بيه بى ولحن شورى ومرد الابركسيس الخاص بالعيد .. كذلك مرد الانجيل والاسبسمس الادام او الواطس ومديحة فى التوزيع كما لا يكون فيه صوم انقطاعى ولا مطانيات وتصلى مزامير الثالثة والسادسة فقط قبل تقديم الحمل .

++ ومواعيده كالاتى :

+ من عيد النيروز " اول توت " الى عشية عيد الصليب " 16 توت " ..

+ من ليلة عيد الميلاد " 28 او 29 كيهك " الى عيد الختان " 6 طوبة " ..

+ من 11 طوبة الى 13 طوبة " الفترة مابين عيد الغطاس الى عيد عرس قانا الجليل ..

+ من ليلة احد القيامة الى العنصرة ..

+ كل يوم 29 من الشهر القبطى ..

+ الاعياد السيدية ..

+ اذا جاء عيد النيروز يوم احد تقرأ فصول النيروز .. اما الاحد الثانى من توت فتقرأ فيه قراءات الاحد الاول ... وهكذا يستغنى عن قراءات الاحد الخامس لانه متكرر .

+ اذا وقع عبد دخول السيد المسيح الى الهيكل " 8 امشير " فى صوم يونان او فى الصوم الكبير تقرأ فصول اليوم ويصلى القداس فى الصباح الباكر ويكون طقسه فرايحى .

+ اذا جاء عيد سيدى يوم احد او فى صوم يونان او الصوم الكبير تقرأ قراءات العيد ..

+ اعياد العذراء والدة الاله والملائكة والرسل والشهداء والقديسين لاتقرأ قرائاتها فى ايام الاعياد السيدية .

++ الاعياد السيدية اى التى تخص السيد المسيح له المجد هى :
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اولا : الاعياد السيدية السبعة الكبرى
-------------------------------------------
1- عيد البشارة المجيد 29 برمهات ..

2- عيد الميلاد المجيد 29 كيهك ..

3- عيد الغطاس المجيد 11 طوبة ..

4- عيد احد الشعانين المجيد ..

5- عيد القيامة المجيد ..

6- عيد الصعود المجيد ..

7- عيد العنصرة المجيد ..

ثانيا الاعياد السيدية الصغرى
----------------------------------
1- عيد الختان المجيد 6 طوبة ..

2- عيد عرس قانا الجليل 13 طوبة ..

3- عيد دخول السيد المسيح الهيكل 8 امشير ..

4- خميس العهد ..

5- احد توما " الاحد الجديد " ..



12- طقس تذكار الاعياد السيدية الكبرى الثلاثة :

يحتفل فى كل يوم 29 من كل شهر قبطى ماعدا شهرى طوبة وامشير بتذكار الآعياد السيدية الثلاثة الكبرى , بالطقس الفرايحى الذى يمتاز بالنغم المطرب الذى يليق بالاعياد والافراح الروحية , ولايكون فيه صوم انقطاعى ولا ميطانيات وهى كالاتى :-
++ عيد البشارة الذى يقع فى 29 برمهات ..

++ عيد الميلاد الذى يقع فى 29 كيهك ..

++ عيد القيامة الذى كان فى سنة صلب السيد المسيح وقيامته فى 29 برمهات ايضا ..

الطقس
====
1- تسبحة عشية
--------------------
تصلى تسبحة عشية كالمعتاد مع اضافة ابصالية واطس او ادام الخاصة بالعيد , كما تقال الابصالية باللحن الفرايحى ثم يقال الطرح الخاص بالبشارة قبل ختام التذاكيات .

2- فى رفع بخور عشية وباكر
---------------------------------
تقال ارباع الناقوس الخاصة بالبشارة والميلاد والقيامة كذلك الذكصولوجيات ومرد الانجيل والختام .

3- تسبحة نصف الليل
-------------------------
تصلى التسبحة كالمعتاد على ان تقال " تين أويه انثوك " .. كما يقال المجمع بطقس الاعياد السيدية .. وتقال الذكصولوجيات والابصاليات والدفنار ثم ختام التذاكيات فختام التسبحة .

4- فى القداس
-----------------
تصلى مزامير الساعة الثالثة والسادسة فقط قبل تقديم الحمل .. وتقال الليلويا فاى بيه بى .. ولحن طاى شورى .. وتقال الهبتنيات على النحو التالى :
الاول للقديسة العذراء مريم
الثانية للقيامة
الثالثة للملاك غبريال " البشارة "
الرابعة للسبعة رؤساء الملائكة
الخامسة للميلاد
والسادسة ليوسف ونيقوديموس والقديسة مريم المجدلية
والسابعة للرسل القديسين
والثامنة لمارمرقس الرسول
التاسعة لمارجرجس ....

ثم تكمل كالمعتاد ومرد الابركسيس الخاص بالبشارة والميلاد والقيامة كذلك مرد الانجيل والاسبسمس الادام او الواطس .. ويكون التوزيع جامعا للآعياد الثلاثة بحيث يقال ربع لكل عيد بعد كل ربع من مزمور التوزيع.. والختام ايضا يكون جامعا للآعياد الثلاثة .

** لايحتفل بيوم 29 تذكار الاعياد السيدية الثلاثة فى شهرى طوبة وامشير لانهما يقعان خارج فترة حمل القديسة العذراء بالسيد المسيح .. كما انهما يرمزان لنبوات الناموس والآنبياء التى سبقت مجئ السيد المسيح .

** تذكار الاعياد السيدية الثلاثة " البشارة والميلاد والقيامة " تتم الصلاة بالطقس الفرايحى .. وتظل قراءات اليوم كما هى ... الا اذا وقع يوم احد .. فتقرأ فصول 29 برمهات بدل فصول الاحد الخامس لانها متكررة .





13- كتب القراءات والصلوات : 


1- الاجبية
------------
كلمة اجبية هى من الكلمة القبطية " أجب" أى ساعة ..

والآجبية هى كتاب صلوات
الساعات وتشمل مزامير وصلوات باكر والثالثة والسادسة والتاسعة والغروب والنوم
والستار ونصف الليل بخدماتها الثلاث كما تشمل صلوات اخرى مضافة اليها .. مثل
صلوات قبل وبعد الاعتراف والتوبة وصلوات قبل وبعد التناول .

2- الآبصلمودية السنوية
---------------------------
وهى كتاب التسبحة اليومية التى تتلى فى عشية ونصف الليل وباكر كل يوم ......
وكلمة أبصلمودية من اليونانية " أبصالموس " أى مزمور .

3- الآبصلمودية الكيهكية
---------------------------
وتشمل التسبحة الكيهكية التى تقال فى شهر كيهك المبارك بأكملها ..
الجزء الاول من الكتاب : يشمل تسبحة عشية بكل مافيها من قطع رومية وقبطية
وعربية وطروحات ....

الجزء المتبقى من الكتاب: يشمل تسبحة نصف الليل بكل مافيها من ابصاليات
ومدائح قبطية وعربية .

4- الدفنار
-----------
وكلمة دفنار كلمة يونانية الاصل بمعنى " صوت يقابل صوت " ويحوى سير القديسين
واعياد وكل يوم من ايام السنة القبطية بطريقة مديح تأملى عميق ..... ..... ويقرأ
الدفنار قبل قطعة ختام ومدائح قبطية وعربية .


5- كتاب دورة الصليب والشعانين وطروحات الصوم الكبير
----------------------------------------------------------

ويشمل القراءات التى تتلى فى انحاء الكنيسة المختلفة اثناء دورة عيدى الصليب
والشعانين وهى 12 قراءة وتتكون كل قراءة من مزمور وانجيل ومرد الانجيل وتقرأ
هذه القراءات بالترتيب التالى :-

+ امام الهيكل الكبير
+ امام ايقونة العدراء مريم
+ امام ايقونة الملاك ميخائيل
+ امام ايقونة الملاك جبرائيل
+ امام ايقونة مارمرقس
+ امام ايقونة الرسل
+امام ايقونة الشهيد مارجرجس "عن الشهداء "
+ امام ايقونة الانبا انطونيوس " عن القديسين "
+ امام الباب البحرى للكنيسة
+ عند مكان اللقان فى الناحية الغربية من الكنيسة
+ امام الباب القبلى للكنيسة
+ امام ايقونة يوحنا المعمدان

6- كتاب اللقان والسجدة
------------------------------
وبه الصلوات التى تتلى على اللقان " قداس اللقان " ثلاث مرات فى السنة :-

+ لقان الغطاس
+ لقان الخميس الكبير
+ لقان عيد الرسل

كذلك يشمل صلوات السجدة اى صلوات عيد العنصرة اى عيد حلول الروح القدس .

7- دلال اسبوع الالام
------------------------
اى دليل الصلوات ونظامها فى اسبوع الالام ابتداء من سبت لعازر ثم احد الشعانين
فأيام البصخة فخميس العهد فالجمعة الكبيرة وليلة سبت الفرح ثم عيد القيامة
المجيد .

وينتهى بصلاة احد عيد القيامة مساءا وابصالية الاثنين ثم شم النسيم ثم ابصالية
احد توما .


8- كتاب طروحات البصخة
-----------------------------
ويحوى طروحات البصخة اى ملخص وتفسير لاناجيل ساعات البصخة فى ايامها
المختلفة .

9- كتاب التماجيد المقدسة
--------------------------------
ويشمل الصلوات والتسابيح والالحان التى تتلى فى تماجيد وتكريم القديسين فى
اعيادهم المختلفة . 




14- حكمة الكنيسة فى ترتيب صلوات الاجبية : 


ان مبدأ الصلوات المحفوظة قدمه لنا ربنا يسوع المسيح نفسه , عندما علمنا صلاة محفوظة هى الصلاة الربانية لكى يترك لنا مثالا نتبعه فى الصلاة ..

وكانت الكنيسة منذ ايام الرسل تتلو المزامير فى صلواتها , كما يتضح من قول بولس
الرسول "بمزامير وتسابيح واغانى روحية - كو 3 : 6 " ..

ولاشك ان الكنيسة عندما
وضعت لنا بارشارد الروح القدس صلوات الاجبية السبع انما كانت تهدف من وراء ذلك
منفعتنا الروحية وتقدمنا فى النعمة والقامة حتى نصل الى قياس قامة ملء المسيح
ونتعمق فى حياة الشركة معه والصلة القوية المقدسة به .

وقد اخذت الكنيسة صلوات الاجبية من ثلاثة مصادر هى :-
المزامير الاناجيل صلبات وصلوات رجال الله القديسين

تحتل المزامير المقام الاول فى هذه الصلوات , اذ ان كل صلاة تحوى 12 مزمورا فى
العادة , بينما تحوى فصلا واحدا وثلاث او ست قطع من صلوات الاباء , ثم تحليل واحد مناسب للصلاة من صلوات الاباء القديسين ايضا .

ولما كانت المزامير موافقة لكل انسان فى كل مكان وزمان , فقد اجمعت الكنائس
الرسولية شرقا وغربا على استعمالها فى العبادة لان فى المزامير كل احتياجات
الانسان فى كل الظروف ...

وقد رتبت الكنيسة الصلوات السبع اليومية , كما هو مدون فى الاجبية بارشاد الهى
حسب قول المرنم " سبع مرات فى النهار سبحتك على احكام عدلك - مز 119 :
164 " .. ووضعتها الكنيسة لكى تجعل اولادها يعيشون فى حياة الصلاة والالتصاق
بالله والصلة الدائمة به .. الى جانب ماتحويه من تعاليم نافعة وطلبات قوية رابحة .

وقد رتبتها الكنيسة على اهم الحوادث الخاصة بالسيد المسيح مخلصنا الصالح حتى
تجعل تدابير الخلاص والفداء ماثلة دائما ومعاشة فى داكرة وحياة اولادها على
الدوام .



15- روحانية الصلاة بالاجبية :


]اولا : المقدمة
---------------
الصلاة بالاجبية هى الصلاة التى وضعها اباء الكنيسة من القديم بأرشاد الروح القدس لكى يصليها المؤمنون بالروح والحق وبكل اهتمام ومواظبة سواء فى صلواتهم الخاصة او
العامة لكى توطد علاقتهم بالله وتصبح صلواتهم روحانية وحياتهم الروحية قوية وثابتة فى
المسيح وحارة بالروح .. فالصلاة هى ترمومتر للحياة الروحية .

المادة الاساسية فى صلاة الاجبية هى المزامير .. هى كلام الله الموحى به من الروح
القدس لرجال الله القديسين مثل داود النبى وغيره .. ومااجمل ان نكلم الله بكلامه
فتصبح صلوتنا قانونية ومقبولة كما يكلم المحامى القاضى بنصوص القانون اثناء دفاعه
فيجد كلامه قبولا لدى القاضى فيحصل على العفو والبراءة لموكله .

وقد اوصى الاباء الرسل والاباء القديسون كثيرا بأستخدام المزامير فى الصلاة لمنفعتها
الجزيلة للنفس والروح ونورد هنا بعض هده الوصايا :-

+ قال بولس الرسول : " متى اجتمعتم فكل واحد منكم له مزمور له تعليم "
"1 كو 26 : 14 " ...

+وفى تعاليم الرسل : " لتكن اكثر الصلوات كل يوم ليلا ونهارا من المزامير لما فيها من
الشكر والتضرع والاعتراف بالدنوب " .

+ قال القديس اثناسيوس الرسولى : " التسبيح بالمزامير دواء لشفاء النفس " .

+ وقال مار اسحاق : " ليكن لك محبة بلا شبع لتلاوة المزامير لانها غذاء الروح " .

وتوجد اقوال اخرى كثيرة تبين اهمية الصلاة بالمزامير , اى الصلاة بالاجبية , والاستفادة
من روحانيتها وعمقها ومافيها من دسم وشبع روحى .





16- فكرة عن صلاة باكر : 



ان مبدأ الصلوات المحفوظة قدمه لنا ربنا يسوع المسيح نفسه , عندما علمنا صلاة محفوظة هى الصلاة الربانية لكى يترك لنا مثالا نتبعه فى الصلاة ..

وكانت الكنيسة منذ ايام الرسل تتلو المزامير فى صلواتها , كما يتضح من قول بولس
الرسول "بمزامير وتسابيح واغانى روحية - كو 3 : 6 " ..

ولاشك ان الكنيسة عندما
وضعت لنا بارشارد الروح القدس صلوات الاجبية السبع انما كانت تهدف من وراء ذلك
منفعتنا الروحية وتقدمنا فى النعمة والقامة حتى نصل الى قياس قامة ملء المسيح
ونتعمق فى حياة الشركة معه والصلة القوية المقدسة به .

وقد اخذت الكنيسة صلوات الاجبية من ثلاثة مصادر هى :-
المزامير الاناجيل صلبات وصلوات رجال الله القديسين

تحتل المزامير المقام الاول فى هذه الصلوات , اذ ان كل صلاة تحوى 12 مزمورا فى
العادة , بينما تحوى فصلا واحدا وثلاث او ست قطع من صلوات الاباء , ثم تحليل واحد مناسب للصلاة من صلوات الاباء القديسين ايضا .

ولما كانت المزامير موافقة لكل انسان فى كل مكان وزمان , فقد اجمعت الكنائس
الرسولية شرقا وغربا على استعمالها فى العبادة لان فى المزامير كل احتياجات
الانسان فى كل الظروف ...

وقد رتبت الكنيسة الصلوات السبع اليومية , كما هو مدون فى الاجبية بارشاد الهى
حسب قول المرنم " سبع مرات فى النهار سبحتك على احكام عدلك - مز 119 :
164 " .. ووضعتها الكنيسة لكى تجعل اولادها يعيشون فى حياة الصلاة والالتصاق
بالله والصلة الدائمة به .. الى جانب ماتحويه من تعاليم نافعة وطلبات قوية رابحة .

وقد رتبتها الكنيسة على اهم الحوادث الخاصة بالسيد المسيح مخلصنا الصالح حتى
تجعل تدابير الخلاص والفداء ماثلة دائما ومعاشة فى داكرة وحياة اولادها على
الدوام .




17- تاريخ والبحث عن خشبة الصليب :


 الصليب ...

** تاريخ خشبة الصليب **
--------------------------
عند الاباء السريان والروم الارثوذكس قصة تاريخية عن خشبة الصليب فيقولون بأن الله تعالى قد امر لوطا ان يغرس شجرة سرو فى المكان المعروف الان بدير المصلبة وهو يقع فى غربى اورشليم على بعد بضعة اميال ....

واوصاه ان يسقى هذه الشجرة من نهر الاردن الذى يبعد عن هذا المكان بنحو 50 كيلو مترا .. وفعلا اخذ لوط جرته وذهب الى الاردن وملاها وفى عودته صادفه فى الطريق شيخ اضناه التعب وسأله ان يسقيه فلما امال لوط الجرة, رماها ذلك الشيخ على الارض فتناثرت اجزاؤها .. ولم يكن ذلك سوى شيطان تشبه بشكل انسان مسكين .. فقفل لوط راجعا الى الاردن وتحصل على جرة ملآها , ولما عاد صادفه الشيطان فى الطريق فى شكل امرأة تحمل طفلا يبكى من شدة الظمأ وتوسلت اليه ان يسقى طفلها فأعطاها الجرة فسكبتها على الارض ...

ثم عاد لوط للمرة الثالثة وملآ الجرة ورجع فى طريقه واعانه الرب على الوصول سالما فروى شجرة السرو فنمت واينعت ...

قيل انهم اخذوا صليب رب المجد من هذه الشجرة ّ !! ويؤمن بهذا التقليد السريان والروم الارثوذكس ويترنمون به فى صلواتهم ومن اجل هذا انشأوا فى هذا المكان الدير المعروف بأسم دير المصلبة ...

** وبعد الصلب **
-------------------
قام الامبراطور ادريانوس قيصر برحلة فى انحاء مملكته سنة 117م فمر بمدينة اورشليم فلما وجدها خرابا على اثر ماحدث لها من التدمير فى سنة70 م عين اخا زوجته اكيلا لكى يعيد المدينة الى ماكنت عليه من عظمة فبنى اكيلا هيكلا لجوبيتر على انقاض هيكل سليمان ...

واقام صنما عظيما للآلهة فينيس فوق الجلجثة وبنى هيكلا للآله ادونيس فوق المغارة التى ولد فيها السيد المسيح ... ثم طمر القبر المقدس بالاتربة وكان اليهود منذ صلب المسيح يضعون الزبالة فوق المغارة التى كان فيها الصلبان فجعلوا كومة عالية فوقها ...

وكان المسيحيون يأتون من بلاد نائية ويسجدون فى هياكل الاوثان فى الظاهر ولكنهم يقصدون السيد المسيح ويتبركون من تلك الاماكن المقدسة , وكان الوثنيون يظنونهم يسجدون لالهتهم فيألها من عناية عليا عناية الله التى حفظت للمسيحيين اثار مسيحيتهم المقدسة بل وحرية عبادتهم فى ذلك الوقت العصيب !!

ويذكر اوسابيوس المؤرخ ان الملك قسطنطين اذ كان يحارب فى رومية ظهر له صليب من نور مكتوب عليه بهذا تنتصر , وقد ظهر له السيد المسيح فى رؤيا الليل ومعه صليب وامره ان يصنع مثاله ويجعله شعارا لجيشه , وفعلا جعل قسطنطين الملك علامة الصليب على راية من ذهب وانتخب لحملة خمسين بطلا من حرسه الخاص الملك قسطنطين فى تلك الموقعة انتصارا باهرا ...

** البحث عن خشبة الصليب **
---------------------------------
ولما استتب السلام على يد الملك قسطنطين اتفق مع والدته الملكة هيلانة ان تذهب الى الاراضى المقدسة وتبنى هناك الكنائس لعبادة السيد المسيح وقد اعطاها لاجل ذلك الاموال الوافرة .. وعندما وصلت الى القدس هدمت هيكل الزهرة وغيره ثم سألت عن مكان الصليب فأرشدها مقاريوس الاسقف بمساعدة, شيخ يهودى اسمه يهوذا الى مكانه وكان مزبلة هائلة !! ...

فلما رفعوا الاتربة وجدت ثلاثة صلبان ولوح الكتابة , وادوات الصلب , ولكى تميز ايا منها صليب المسيح . اشار الاسقف ان تضع الصلبان بالتوالى على جثة انسان ميت , فالصليب الذى يقيم الميت يكون صليب المخلص .. وبهذه الطريقة عرفت الصليب المجيد فكان ذلك اليوم عيدا .. ولازالت الكنيسة تعيد فى كل عام بتذكار ظهور الصليب فى 17 من شهر توت . ثم بنت الملكة هيلانة فوق ذلك المكان كنيسة القيامة سنة 328م وكانت تسمى اولا كنيسة القمامة نظرا لان مكانها كان مزبلة كبرى ...

** بناء الكنائس الفخمة **
---------------------------
ومن ثم بدأت الملكة هيلانة تبنى الكنائس الفخمة فى القدس فبنيت كنيسة فوق مغارة الصليب واخرى فوق القبر المقدس وثالثة فوق الجلجثة ورابعة فوق المهد وخامسة فى علية صهيون بأسم ابائنا الرسل , وسادسة فى مكان الصعود فوق جبل الزيتون وسابعة فوق قبر لعازر فى بيت عنيا ....

ثم بنى الملك قسطنطين كنائس اخرى غير هذه .. وقام بتدشين هذه الكنائس القديس اثناسيوس الرسول بابا الاسكندرية مع بطريرك انطاكية بدعوة من الامبراطور فى سنة 335م , وقد طافوا بأحتفال رائع بهذه الكنائس وهم يحملون خشبة الصليب المجيد ...

ثم اعادوا خشبة الصليب الى مكانها فى مغارة الصليب وكانت محفوظة داخل غلاف من ذهب مرصع بالجواهر الثمينة ...



18- اين خشبة الصليب : 

ذكر فى التاريخ ان خشبة الصليب كان سمكها نحو شبر , فنشرتها الملكة هيلانة الى نصفين , ارسلت نصفها الى ابنها فى رومية بعد ان لفته بالحرير ... ففرح به الملك قسطنطيين وقبله بوقار وابتهاج عظيم ...

وفى سنة 614م اعتزم" خسرو " ملك الفرس محاربة الامبراطورية البيظنطية .. فأرسل جيوشه فأكتسحت فلسطين وخربت الكنائس وهدمت كنيسة القيامة , واخذوا الصليب المجيد وسبوا *زخريا * بطريرك اورشليم ...

وقد قيل ان زوجة " خسرو " كانت مسيحية , فجعلت الآب زخريا تحت رعايتها وحافظت على خشبة الصليب , ثم قامت حرب بين" الامبراطور هرقل " وبين الملك" هرمز بن خسرو " " والبابا زخريا " .. فكان ذلك ....

رجعوا الة اورشليم ودخلوها من باب الدهرية فى 6 أذار سنة 630م , وكان الامبراطور " هرقل" يحمل خشبة الصليب وهو حافى القدمين ودخل كنيسة القيامة فى موكب عظيم وهو على هذه الصورة ...

وكانوا ينشدون فى الطريق قائلين " خلص شعبك , بارك ميراثك .. امنح ملوكنا المؤمنين الغلبة على البربر بقوة صليبك " ...

ثم وضع الآمبراطور خشبة الصليب فى المغارة , وبقيت هناك خمس سنوات الى ان نقلها الامبراطور هرقل الى القسطنطينية خوفا من هجوم العرب ...



19- الصليب من متعلقات المذبح وقت الخدمة : 


**** الصليب ****
---------------------
هو من متعلقات المذبح وقت الخدمة ... ويقول عنه القديس امبروسيوس فى الميمر 56 " كما ان السفينة لا تقوم بدون سارية كذلك لا تقوى الكنيسة ان تقوم دون الصليب "...

ويكون الصليب من الذهب او من الفضة او من المعدن .. ويمسكه الكاهن اثناء بعض الصلوات .. والصليب فى يد رئيس الكهنة سلاح به ينتصر على قوات الشر كما يقول داود النبى " بك ننطح مضايقينا بأسمك ندوس القائمين علينا " مز 44 : 5 .. وكما يقول اشعيا النبى " فلبس البر كدرع وخوذة الخلاص على رأسه " اش 59 : 17 ..

وهو فى موقفه هذا يشبه الملاك الذى قاد الشعب الاسرائيلى فى البرية ويشبه رئيس جند الرب الذى تراءى ليشوع بن نون وسيفه مسلول فى يده ...

والصليب فى يد الآسقف او الكاهن يشير الى وكالته عن السيد المسيح , وحينما يقدمه الكاهن للشعب ليقبلوه انما يقصد بذلك تقبيل الذى صلب عليه ...

وفى صعود الكاهن الى الهيكل حاملا الصليب يذكرنا بصعود رب المجد الى الجلجثة حاملا صليبه ليقدم جسده ذبيحة مرضية لله ابيه ...

وفى تسلم الكاهن للصليب اشارة الى السلطان المعطى له من الله لصنع الايات لان موسى لما بسط يديه بشكل الصليب انتصر .. ولما رفع حية النحاس فى البرية شفى الشعب من لدغات الحيات , ولما ضرب الصخرة , وقد قيل انه ضربها على هيئة الصليب , انفجر منها الماء .. والاباء القديسون بأشارة الصليب غلبوا وانتصروا وعملوا المعجزات ...

ويجب ان نعلم ان الاقباط قد استعملوا الصليب المقدس منذ بزغت شمس المسيحية اما فى كنائس الغرب فلم يستعملوه بصفة رسمية الا فى عهد الملك قسطنطين على ان مارتجنى يقول بأنه قد وجد علامة الصليب على مقابر رومية ترجع الى ماقبل ذلك ...

ويوضع الصليب على المذبح مرفوعا اثناء القداس وهو فى هذا الوضع يذكرنا برفع السيد المسيح على الصليب فوق الجلجثة ...

شكل الصليب
---------------
توجد انواع للصليب عند مختلف المذاهب المسيحية :

1- الصليب القبطى :
وكل طرف منه له ثلاثة اجنجة تدل على الثالوث الاقدس وفى مجموعها اثنى عشر تدل على التلاميذ ...

2- صليب الروم الارثوذكس والروس :
وهم يعتقدون انه قد اضيف للصليب قطعتان واحدة لربط الرأس واخرى لربط الرجلين لضبطهما ...

3- صليب للآقباط :
ويستعمله الروم الآرثوذكس ...

4- صليب بيظنطى :
وهو يوافق الروح الارثوذكسية وموجود فى احجبة الكنائس القبطية القديمة ...

5- صليب الارمن :
وهو ارثوذكسى ايضا ويشير الى انتشار بركات الصليب فى اقطار المسكونة الاربعة ...

6- صليب اللاتين :
وهو خاص بالقدس وهو مخمس للدلالة على عدد جيوش الصليبيين فى حروبهم لخلاص بيت المقدس ...

7- صليب للروم واللاتين :
صليب يدل على وجود طبيعتين فى السيد المسيح ...

هذه هى اشكال ا لصليب المختلفة .. وقد تفنن الفنانون فى رسمه بحيث لم يخرجوا عن هذه القواعد .. ويجب على الاقباط ان يراعوا دائما فى الصلبان التى يرسمونها على كنائسهم ان تكون متفقة مع معتقدهم الارثوذكسى .. اذ اننا نعتقد دائما بالطبيعة الواحدة والمشيئة الواحدة للسيد المسيح ...

تابع
​


----------



## النهيسى (6 سبتمبر 2010)

20- المعلقة من اوانى الخدمة : 

 من اوانى الخدمة ... المعلقة ... طقوس كنيستنا القبطية ***
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
يقال انهم كانوا يستعملون قديما ملقطا من فضة يمسك به الكاهن الجوهرة ويضعها فى يد المتقدم للمناولة .. واحيانا فى فمه ...

وهذا كما امسك الساروفيم الجمرة ومس بها شفتى اشعياء النبى فطهرتا ...

وكان تناول الدم الآقدس من الكأس مباشرة ...

و ان استعمال الملعقة لم يظهر الا فى القرن السادس ...

وتكون الملعقة من الذهب او الفضة او المعدن ... وتكون نصف كروية ويدها مستقيمة ... وقد ينقش عليها بالحفر بضع كلمات مقدسة ...




21- النجم :

النجم **** من طقوس كنيستنا القبطية
---------------------------------------------------
يكون النجم من الفضة واحيانا من المعدن الآبيض ... وهو عبارة عن شريطين مقوسين ومتقاطعين .. فيكونان قبة ... توضع عادة فوق الصينية حتى اذا تغطى الحمل بلفافة فأنها لا تمسه ...

وهو يذكرنا بالنجم الذى ظهر فوق المذود حيث كان يسوع مضطجعا ....

ويقول التاريخ ان فم الذهب هو اول من استعمل النجم فوق الصينية ... ومن ثم صار استعماله فى سائر الكنائس ...





22- من اوانى الخدمة الصينية : 


الصينية فى العادة تكون مستديرة الشكل ومسطحة ولها حافة قائمة , وليس لها قاعدة ولا حوامل كما وجد احيانا عند الكنيسة الاسقفية ...

والصينية ليس عليها أى نقش ولا أى شكل محفور فيها بل تكون ملساء مستوية .. وذكر ان شكل الصينية قديما كان مجوفا ...

والصينية تشير الى قبر مخلصنا الصالح , وتذكرنا بقسط المن ... وتشير الى المذود الذى ولد فيه السيد المسيح ... وهى فى استدارتها تشير الى الشمس التى جعل فيها الرب مسكنا له " مز 18 : 9 " ...

وقد ورد فى كتاب مجموعة الآحبار ان الملك قسطنطين أهدى كنيسة اللاتران التى بناها اهداها صينية من الذهب وزنها 30 لبرة " اكثر من 4300 درهم " وكأسا من الذهب ايضا وزنها 10 لبرات " 1400 درهم " وكأسا اخرى من الذهب ايضا وزنها 20 لبرة ...

ومن الملاحظ ان الصينية لم تذكر فيما دونه الانجيليون عن ليلة الفصح انما ذكر ان السيد المسيح اخذ الخبز على يديه الطاهرتين , ولكن الكنيسة أستنسبت استعمال الصينية وذلك لطول مدة القداس .. ولان الكاهن لايمكنه استبقاء الجسد المقدس فوق يديه بأستمرار ....




23- عدد المذابح - من له حق الدخول - وما يجوز تقديمه - اداب المذبح : 

عدد المذابح
--------------
ويغلب ان يكون فى الكنيسة الواحدة مذبح واحد ..وهذه العادة كانت قديمة جدا فى الكنائس .. وذلك لانه ماكان يقام الا قداس واحد فى الكنيسة الواحدة ... ولكن من بعد هذا اصبح فى الكنائس الشرقية والغربية اكثر من مذبح هذا على سبيل الاحتياط فيما لو اضطر الامر لاقامة اكثر من قداس فى ذات اليوم ...

من له حق الدخول الى المذبح
-----------------------------------
ولقد انفردت الكنائس الشرقية ولا سيما الكنيسة القبطية والكنيسة السريانية بمنع العلمانيين رجالا ونساء من دخولهم المذبح ...

وقد جاء فى القانون ال19 المجموع الصفوى مانصه " ولا يحل لآحد من المؤمنين اذا لم يكن كاهنا ان يدخل الى المذبح ليتناول القربان منه " ...

فالكهنة والشمامسة هم الذين يدخلون المذبح لانهم خدام المذبح .. وكذا الملك له حق دخول الهيكل ... ولقد جاء فى قانون " ع 27 " ...

" واما الملوك فليقفوا داخل المذبح مع الرؤساء والمدبرين " لان داود الملك واتباعه قد كانوا يتقدمون الناس كلهم فى الصلوات " ...

مايجوز تقديمه على المذبح
------------------------------
وفيما عدا الخبز والخمر .. وهما مادة السر الالهى .. لايوضع على المذبح او يدنى منه سوى البخور المستعمل .. كذا قنينة الميرون .. وزيت القنديل ..
ويجوز الدخول الى المذبح بالفريك والعنب فى زمانهما ...

وتأييدا لهذا اورد نص ما جاء فى القانون الثالث من كتاب التطلسات الرسولية " ولا يدنى الى المذبح بشئ من الادهان ولا يترك فيه سوى الوعاء الذى فيه دهن الميرون المقدس المعمول لذلك الذى امر به الله .. وزيت الوقيد برسم وقيد القناديل والبخور الزكى المعمول من الاسترك - وقت القداس والصلاة لا غير " ...

وجاء فى كتاب اقوال الرسل - الذى تعداد قوانينه 56 قانونا - فى القانون الثانى مانصه " يحرم الدخول الى المذبح بعسل او بلبن او بطير او بحيوان او بشئ غير ماأمر به الرب ..

ويسمح بدخول الفريك والعنب فى زمانهما وزيت المنارة والبخور فى وقت القداس .. اما بقية الاثمار فلترسل الى بيت الاسقف او القس ولا يدخل بها الى المذبح ...

اداب المذبح
-------------
1- يجب ان يقف الآساقفة والكهنة والشمامسة حول المذبح بخشوع ووقار لامزيد عليه , ذلك لان الكائن على المائدة هو عمانوئيل .. ولقد جاء فى القانون ال 96 من المجموع الصفوى " ولايتكلم احد جملة فى المذبح خارجا عما تدعو اليه الضرورة .. ولا حول المذبح ايضا .. ولا يبصق احد وهو على المذبح من دون ضرورة وجع " ...

2- تتلى الصلوات والالحان على المذبح بروح منسكب متواضع او بفرح روحانى ولكن لا يصلى بلذة قال القديس باسيليوس فى قانونه ال 97 والذين يرتلون على المذبح لايرتلون بلذة بل بحكمة ...

3- لايكنس المذبح الا الشماس وترابه يرمى فى بحر فيه تيار " راجع كتاب مصباح الظلمة الباب الثامن , بس 96 , بدس 29 ...






24- الكرسى : 


اوانى الخدمة التى من متعلقات المذبح توضع عليه اثناء الخدمة ثم ترفع بعد ذلك ... وهذا بخلاف كنائس الغرب فأنهم يبقونها فوق المذبح ...

والعادة ان تكرس اوانى الخدمة مع تكريس المذبح والبيعة ... ومعنى هذا التكريس هو التقديس والتخصيص بحيث لايجوز استعمال هذه الاوانى خارجا عما كرست له .. بل ولايجوز حتى مجرد نقلها الى البيوت ...

ولقد جاء فى كتاب مصابح الظلمة تحت عنوان تكريس البيعة :

وليقدس الاسقف الهياكل ويكون معه سبعة قسوس ويرشمها بالميرون الذى هو دهن الفرح فأنه خاتم الرب ..

وان انكسر المذبح او نقل فليقدس ثانيا وليعمل للهيكل لوح مكرس ينقل من موضع الى موضع كحجر بنى اسرائيل الذى كان بالبرية منقولا من موضع الى موضع ...

وكل ماكان للكنيسة من متاع مقدس واوان فلا يحل لانسان ان يستعملها فى بيته , ومن فعل ذلك فلينف من الكنيسة بعد ان يعاقب ...

والعادة انه اذا قدمت انية الخدمة واريد صياغتها من جديد جاز ذلك .. فيصنعون من الكأس كأسا ومن الصينية صينية وهكذا ...

ويذكر قرياقس بطريرك اليعاقبة " + 817 " فى كتاب الهدايا 40 : 4 انه اذا عتقت الصوانى والكؤوس التى تستخدم فى القداس وكانت من ذهب او فضة او قصدير جاز ان تصهر وتستأنف صياغتها للخدمة عينها ....

ومن أوانى الخدمة ......

1- الكرسى
-------------
هو عبارة عن صندوق من الخشب الثمين محلى بالصور المقدسة .. وله فتحة من اعلى يوضع فيها الكأس وضعا محكما ....

وكما ان المذبح يشير الى عرش الابن .. فالكرسى يشير الى عرش الاب... ومااشبه الكرسى بالتابوت .. لقد كان فى ذاك قسط المن وفى هذا المن السماوى دم يسوع الذى به نحيا ...





25- من اوانى الخدمة : الكأس : 

** من اوانى الخدمة ... " الكأس " من طقوس كنيستنا القبطية

وهى فى العادة متوسطة الحجم , وجوانبها تكاد تكون قائمة وتحملها عنق طويلة تنتهى بقاعدة مستديرة .. وكثيرا ماكانوا يرسمون على الكأس فى العصور الاولى صورة حمل اشارة الى انها تحوى حمل الله الذى يرفع خطايا العالم .. وهذه الحقيقة يذكرها القديس ترتليانوس فى كتابه عن العفة ....

مادة الكأس :
-------------
ولقد استعملت الكاس قديما من خشب .. وقال القديس ابيفانيوس الشهيد بهذه المناسبة يؤنب اهل زمانه " ان الكهنة كانوا من ذهب ويستعملون كاسات من خشب واما كهنة عصرنا فصاروا من حطب ويستعملون كاسات من فضة " ...

ولكن لما وجد اباء الكنيسة ان الخشب قد يصيبه العطب او قد يتسرب بعض الدم المقدس فيه عملوا الكأس من الزجاج او البللور , واذ وجدوا ان هذه عرضه للكسر عملوها من الفخار السميك , واحيانا عملوها من النحاس او الحديد او القصدير بشرط ان تطلى , اذ كان الدافع الى استعمال امثال هذه الكاسات البسيطة هو الفقر الذى الم بالكنيسة بسبب الاضطهادات التى نزلت بها والتى سلبتها نفائسها وهذا الاضطهاد يرجع الى نحو سنة 700م ومابعدها ...

ومعظم الكؤوس الموجودة فى كنائسنا الان هى من الفضة وقد كانت من الذهب ايام الرخاء .. ويقص علينا رينودون انه حوالى سنة 1210م سمع الخليفة مالك العادل انه يوجد كنز عظيم مدفون فى بئر فى دير القديس مكاريوس فى برية شيهيت .. فأرسل اناسا وجدوا بين ماوجدوا كأسا وصينية من الفضة والى جوارهما سترا لباب الهيكل... وان هذه تساوى 3000 قطعة من الذهب .. وتزيد الرواية ان الاقباط عندما احتجوا وبرهنوا من المخطوطات ومن كتب ان الاوانى والاستار كانت تقدمات خاصة بالكنائس , وصرح الخليفة بأن تحمل فى صناديق الى مصر القديمة ... وبعد هذه الحادثة بنحو 40 سنة حينما نهبت كنيسة المعلقة وجدت كأس جميلة من صناعة مدفونة تحت احد المذابح ...

اسباب استعمال الكأس
--------------------------
واستعمال الكأس فى القداس من وضع السيد المسيح له المجد .. وتصنع الكنيسة كما صنع هو ويحدثنا تقليد قديم ان السيد المسيح جينما كان يصلى فى بستان جثسيمانى حضر اليه ملاك يقويه وبيده كأس , فالكأس تشير الى جهاد السيد المسيح لخلاص البشر .. لذلك كانت العادة عند دفن البطاركة ان يجعلوا بيدهم كأسا علامة جهادهم ونضالهم ...

وتشير الكأس ايضا الى الاناء الذى جمعت فيه المريمات والنسوة القديسات دم المخلص المنهمر وهو على الصليب ... وتذكرنا الكأس بالصخرة التى ضربها موسى فخرج منها ماء ...

وتكون الكأس عن يمين المذبح وفى ذلك يقول حزقيال النبى متنبئا " ان الماء كان يخرج من الهيكل عن يمين المذبح ويسقى وجه الارض , وتنبت اشجار كثيرة لاتذبل اوراقها ولاتنقطع اثمارها , بل تكون اثمارها للآكل واوراقها للشفاء " حز 47 ...

وتكون الكأس عن يمين الصينية اشارة الى خروج الدم من جنب السيد المسيح الايمن , وبمناسبة ذكر الكأس تحضرنى الذاكرة بحادث كشف اثرى عظيم ورد خبره فى مجلة الكرمة فى السنة العاشرة سنة 1924 نقلا عن جريدة الديلى تلغراف تحت عنوان :

اكتشاف اثرى دينى عظيم :

عثر بعض الاعراب اثناء قيامهم بحفر بئر فى انطاكية على عدة اثار عبارة عن تحف فضية وضمن هذه المجموعة كأس من الفضة الخالصة ترجع الى اقدم عصر من العصور الوسطى , وكأس اخرى عجيبة وفريدة من الفضة ايضا وقد اطلقوا عليها اسم " الكأس الانطاكية العظيمة " ...



26- اغطية المذبح : 



**** اغطية المذبح ****
-------------------------------
ولما للمذبح من كرامة سامية تعودت الكنيسة منذ البدء على تغطية المذبح وفرشه بألاستار الثمينة الموشاة برسوم الملائكة والصلبان بخيوط الذهب , وهذه الآغطية تشير الى الآكفان الكتانية التى لف فيها مخلصنا عند دفنه ...

وهناك غرض عملى من هذه الآستار وهو الحرص على الجوهر الذى فى الكأس من ان يسكب حتى لا يهرق على الارض ومن ثم يسهل غسل الاستار بشكل يدعو الى الارتياح او حرقها والقاء ترابها فى جرن المعمودية او ماء جار ...

واغطية المذبح عددها ثلاثة : غطاءان كبيران .. وواحد صغير ...

الاول يكون من القطن او الكتان او الحرير ويكون فى الغالب مطرزا ومزركشا بأشغال الابرة وخيوط الفضة .. ويجب ان يكون هذا الستر واصلا الى الارض تماما من جميع النواحى ... وفوق هذا الغطاء .....غطاء ثان اكثر جمالا واثمن من مادته وصناعته ... ويكون اللوح المقدس بين الغطائين ... اما الغطاء الثالث فهو الآبروسفارين وسيجئ الكلام عنه لاحقا ...

وقد لاحظ قطعة قماش مربعة الشكل يبلغ ضلعها نحو نصف متر او اقل بقليل , معلقة فى الجانب الغربى للمذبح القبطى .. وهى من نسيج ثمين مزين بأشغال البرودرية وعليها صليب فى الوسط واشكال ملائكة وغيرها من الاركان ولكن لم يتوصل احد الى معرفة الغرض منها ...

وجاء فى التاريخ انه فى وقت الاضطهاد ونزول الشدائد على البيع المقدسة كان الكهنة يمزقون الاستار التى على المذبح ويطفئون القناديل ويتركون الكنائس , ويطلبون من الله ان ينتقم من الاشرار الذين يضطهدون المؤمنين ويخربون بيته المقدس ...




27- القبة : 



**** القبة ****
----------------------
فوق كل مذبح كبير فى الكنائس القبطية توجد قبة من خشب محمولة على اربعة اعمدة من الخشب او الرخام ...

وتكون القبة متوجة بصليب علامة الانتصار , وتكون مغشاه بدهان نفيس من الداخل والخارج وفيها صورة السيد المسيح فى الوسط تحف به ملائكة طائرة ...

والقبة تمثل سما السموات حيث المسيح جالس على عرشه وحوله ملائكته , اما الاربعة الاعمدة التى تحملها فتشير اما الى اربعة اركان المسكونة كما يقول جرمانوس او الى الاربعة الانجلييين الذين يرسمون احيانا فى القبة ...

وبين الاعمدة الاربعة التى تحمل القبة توجد اربعة قضبان كما نرى فى كنيسة ابى سرجة ولاشك ان الغرض من هذه القضبان هو تعليق الستار لانه قد جرت العادة قديما ان يبرقع المذبح بالآستار , ومع انه لم تبق هذه العادة فى اية كنيسة قبطية فأن هذه القضبان وهذه الحلقات التى كانت تعلق منها الستائر لتثبت هذه الحقيقة ...

ويذكر بولس السيلانتيارى فى وصفه كنيسة اجيا صوفيا ان القبة التى فوق المذبح مقامة على اربعة اعمدة من فضة , وبين الاعمدة حوامل ثمينة للستائر .. والستارة الامامية رسمت عليها صورة السيد المسيح بالبرودرية بخيط الذهب حاملا الانجيل باليد اليسرى ...

والان لا تستعمل هذه الستائر لا عند الاقباط ولا عند اليونان ...

وكانت ترخى ستائر المذبح هذه عند حلول الروح القدس وعند قراءة الاعتراف ... وبطل استعمالها ارتكانا على ان الحجاب وستره فيه الكفاية لحجب القداسات عند اللزوم ...





28- اللوح المقدس : 

 اللوح المقدس ****
-----------------------------------
وفوق كل مذبح يوجد لوح من الخشب , وقد كرس بالصلاة وبمسحه بالميرون المقدس بعلامة الصليب فى جوانبه الاربعة , وفى بعض الاحيان يكون هذا اللوح من الرخام كما وجد فى كنائس الاديرة البحرية ...

اما كون هذا اللوح من خشب فليدل على صليب المخلص وعلى شجرة الحياة .. اما اذا كان من حجر فيشير الى الصخرة المتفجرة التى خرج منها اثنى عشر نبعا لتسقى اسباط الاثنى عشر ...

ويرسمون على اللوح علامة الصليب ثلاث مرات او خمس مرات ويكتبون عليه اسم يسوع المسيح وبعض الايات منها " اساساته فى الجبال المقدسة احب الرب ابواب صهيون افضل من جميع مساكن يعقوب .. تكلم من اجلك بأعمال كريمة يامدينة الله " مز 86 : 1 .. وايضا " مذابحك يارب اله القوات ملكى والهى " مز 83 : 3 ...

ولايمكن ان يكون المذبح بلا لوح مكرس والا جاز التقديس عليه على انه من الجائز عند الضرورة ان يقدس على اللوح وحده دون الحاجة الى المذبح ...

ورأيى ان اللوح انما كان وليد الاضطهاد الذى حل على المؤمنين اذ كانت تخرب كنائسهم ويمنعون عن العبادة فيها , لذلك عملوا لوحا وكرسوه ووضعوه فوق كل مذبح حتى اذا دعى الداعى اخذوه وهربوا فكان معهم الشئ الذى خف حمله وغلا ثمنه ...

على انه قد وردت بضعة حوادث فى التاريخ - وان كانت هذه الحوادث بعيدة عن الكنيسة القبطية - تفيد انه عند الضرورة يجوز التقديس على يد الشماس ...

وقد ذكر التاريخ ان " توادريطوس " اسقف كورش قد قدس فوق يد الشماسة ليقرب احد السواح ...

وقال " تاؤدوسيوس " بطريرك اليعاقبة " السريان " انه اذا وجدت ضرورة داعية للقربان ولم يكن مذبح فليضع الكاهن منديلا برقبته وليضع فوقه الطبع على صينية وليمسك الكأس بيده اليسرى ويقدس ...

وقال " قرياقس " بطريركهم ايضا "+ 817 " " متى سار القساوسة والشماسة فى برية قفراء وكان معهم كأس وصينية يحمل الشماس الصينية بيمينه والكأس بيساره نائبا مناب المذبح فيقدس الكاهن على هذه الطريقة عند الضرورة " ...

على ان هذه امور شاذة لظروف شاذة ...

ويكون اللوح عندنا كما قلت غالبا من الخشب .. اما عند اليونان فيكون من كتان , وعند السريان يكون من الحجر وعند النساطرة من الجلد ...



29- عظام القديسين : 

جرت العادة فى الكنائس الرسولية عموما ان تبنى الكنائس فى مكان استشهاد القديسين , ويبنى المذبح بالآخص فوق رفاتهم .. واذا بنيت كنيسة فى اى مكان اخر فيجب ان يؤتى اليها بشئ من عظام القديسين ... لذلك نجد ان القانون ال 83 Cadex C يأمر بأن المذابح المقامة فى المزارع يجب ان تهدم اذا لم يوجد الدليل القاطع على وجود شهيد تحتها , ووبخ الذين يشيدون المذابح لمجرد الاحلام او الرؤى " قاموس ص 62 " ...

ونجد ايضا ان القانون فى كنائس الغرب يحتم وجود الشهداء فى الكنائس سواء بنيت الكنيسة فى اماكن استشهادهم او نقلت رفاتهم اليها والا تعرضت الكنيسة للهدم ...

وقد اجاز عندهم انه اذا تعذر ايجاد الجسد الحقيقى للقديس فليس اقل من استحضار قطعة من ملابسه التى ابتلت بدمائه وقت استشهاده لتوضع تحت المذبح .. كما انهم قد اجازوا فيما بعد انه اذا تعددت الكنائس وانتشرت وتعذر ايجاد رفات القديسين ان يجعلوا عند هذه الضرورة ورقة من كتاب البشائر المقدسة تحت المذبح ...

ولاشك ان فى اقامة المذبح فوق عظام الشهداء تعليما جليلا لنا اذ ننظر الى الام هؤلاء وماتحملوه فى سبيل الايمان والمحافظة على تعاليم الكنيسة واسرارها المقدسة .. كما ان ذلك يوافق مارأة صاحب الرؤيا اذ يقول " ولما فتح الختم الخامس رأيت تحت المذبح نفوس الذين قتلوا من اجل كلمة الله ومن اجل الشهادة التى كانت عندهم " رؤ 6 : 9 ...

ووجود عظام الشهداء شئ مناسب جدا فكأنما حضروا معنا ليحتفلوا بسيدهم الكائن فوق المذبح .. قال له المجد " حيث تكون الجثة هناك يجتمع النسور وحيث اكون انا اريد ايضا ان يكون خادمى " كما ان فى وضع عظام القديسين فى الكنيسة اكراما لهم لذلك يقول داود النبى " كريم فى عينى الرب موت قديسه " مز 115 : 15 كما ان هذه العظام تكون للبركة ولاغرابة فقد ظهرت اعجوبة فائقة من عظام اليشع النبى اذ بمجرد ان لمستها جثة انسان ميت قام للحال ...

قال القديس باسيليوس فى تفسيره مز 115 من لمس عظام الشهداء شاركهم فى قداستهم بسبب النعمة الحالة فى اجسادهم ... ويقول فم الذهب ان الشياطين لايمكن ان يحتملوا ظل الشهداء القديسين ويجب ان نعلم ان كنيستنا القبطية لا تعلم بعبادة بقايا القديسين - كما تفعل الكنيسة الكاثوليكية - ولا تؤمن بهذه العقيدة لان العبادة واجبة لله وحده .. ومع هذا فأننا نحتفظ دائما فى كنائسنا بهذه البقايا ونعتقد ان بها يمكن الحصول على بركة للمؤمنين , وليس فينا احد يشك فى هذا الامر , او لم يسمع عن تلك المعجزات المتكاثرة التى تتم ببركة هؤلاء القديسين .. لذا نجد فى كنائسنا هذه الاجساد او العظام داخل انابيب تكسى بالحرير , ويرسم فوقها الصلبان وتوشى بخيوط الفضة والذهب , وتحوى هذه الانابيب احيانا علاوة على العظام الشعر ايضا , واحيانا الاسنان من بقايا القديسين ولكن ليس من يجرؤ على فتحها ...

والعادة فى كنائسنا القبطية ان نضع هذه الانابيب تحت صورة القديس الذى يمثلها واحيانا فى داخل المذبح , ولكن ليس من عاداتنا وضع هذه العظام فوق المذابح كما يفعل اللاتين .. والذى ادخل هذه العادة عندهم هو البابا بيوس الرابع سنة 855م وهو الذى امرهم بوضع كتاب البشائر وصندوق الذخيرة فوق المذبح , وهذه كلها كانت فى العادة ترفع عن المذبح بعد التقديس كما هو جار عندنا .. اما الان فتبقى فوق المذابح عندهم ...



تابع

​


----------



## النهيسى (6 سبتمبر 2010)

20- المعلقة من اوانى الخدمة : 

 من اوانى الخدمة ... المعلقة ... طقوس كنيستنا القبطية ***
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
يقال انهم كانوا يستعملون قديما ملقطا من فضة يمسك به الكاهن الجوهرة ويضعها فى يد المتقدم للمناولة .. واحيانا فى فمه ...

وهذا كما امسك الساروفيم الجمرة ومس بها شفتى اشعياء النبى فطهرتا ...

وكان تناول الدم الآقدس من الكأس مباشرة ...

و ان استعمال الملعقة لم يظهر الا فى القرن السادس ...

وتكون الملعقة من الذهب او الفضة او المعدن ... وتكون نصف كروية ويدها مستقيمة ... وقد ينقش عليها بالحفر بضع كلمات مقدسة ...




21- النجم :

النجم **** من طقوس كنيستنا القبطية
---------------------------------------------------
يكون النجم من الفضة واحيانا من المعدن الآبيض ... وهو عبارة عن شريطين مقوسين ومتقاطعين .. فيكونان قبة ... توضع عادة فوق الصينية حتى اذا تغطى الحمل بلفافة فأنها لا تمسه ...

وهو يذكرنا بالنجم الذى ظهر فوق المذود حيث كان يسوع مضطجعا ....

ويقول التاريخ ان فم الذهب هو اول من استعمل النجم فوق الصينية ... ومن ثم صار استعماله فى سائر الكنائس ...





22- من اوانى الخدمة الصينية : 


الصينية فى العادة تكون مستديرة الشكل ومسطحة ولها حافة قائمة , وليس لها قاعدة ولا حوامل كما وجد احيانا عند الكنيسة الاسقفية ...

والصينية ليس عليها أى نقش ولا أى شكل محفور فيها بل تكون ملساء مستوية .. وذكر ان شكل الصينية قديما كان مجوفا ...

والصينية تشير الى قبر مخلصنا الصالح , وتذكرنا بقسط المن ... وتشير الى المذود الذى ولد فيه السيد المسيح ... وهى فى استدارتها تشير الى الشمس التى جعل فيها الرب مسكنا له " مز 18 : 9 " ...

وقد ورد فى كتاب مجموعة الآحبار ان الملك قسطنطين أهدى كنيسة اللاتران التى بناها اهداها صينية من الذهب وزنها 30 لبرة " اكثر من 4300 درهم " وكأسا من الذهب ايضا وزنها 10 لبرات " 1400 درهم " وكأسا اخرى من الذهب ايضا وزنها 20 لبرة ...

ومن الملاحظ ان الصينية لم تذكر فيما دونه الانجيليون عن ليلة الفصح انما ذكر ان السيد المسيح اخذ الخبز على يديه الطاهرتين , ولكن الكنيسة أستنسبت استعمال الصينية وذلك لطول مدة القداس .. ولان الكاهن لايمكنه استبقاء الجسد المقدس فوق يديه بأستمرار ....




23- عدد المذابح - من له حق الدخول - وما يجوز تقديمه - اداب المذبح : 

عدد المذابح
--------------
ويغلب ان يكون فى الكنيسة الواحدة مذبح واحد ..وهذه العادة كانت قديمة جدا فى الكنائس .. وذلك لانه ماكان يقام الا قداس واحد فى الكنيسة الواحدة ... ولكن من بعد هذا اصبح فى الكنائس الشرقية والغربية اكثر من مذبح هذا على سبيل الاحتياط فيما لو اضطر الامر لاقامة اكثر من قداس فى ذات اليوم ...

من له حق الدخول الى المذبح
-----------------------------------
ولقد انفردت الكنائس الشرقية ولا سيما الكنيسة القبطية والكنيسة السريانية بمنع العلمانيين رجالا ونساء من دخولهم المذبح ...

وقد جاء فى القانون ال19 المجموع الصفوى مانصه " ولا يحل لآحد من المؤمنين اذا لم يكن كاهنا ان يدخل الى المذبح ليتناول القربان منه " ...

فالكهنة والشمامسة هم الذين يدخلون المذبح لانهم خدام المذبح .. وكذا الملك له حق دخول الهيكل ... ولقد جاء فى قانون " ع 27 " ...

" واما الملوك فليقفوا داخل المذبح مع الرؤساء والمدبرين " لان داود الملك واتباعه قد كانوا يتقدمون الناس كلهم فى الصلوات " ...

مايجوز تقديمه على المذبح
------------------------------
وفيما عدا الخبز والخمر .. وهما مادة السر الالهى .. لايوضع على المذبح او يدنى منه سوى البخور المستعمل .. كذا قنينة الميرون .. وزيت القنديل ..
ويجوز الدخول الى المذبح بالفريك والعنب فى زمانهما ...

وتأييدا لهذا اورد نص ما جاء فى القانون الثالث من كتاب التطلسات الرسولية " ولا يدنى الى المذبح بشئ من الادهان ولا يترك فيه سوى الوعاء الذى فيه دهن الميرون المقدس المعمول لذلك الذى امر به الله .. وزيت الوقيد برسم وقيد القناديل والبخور الزكى المعمول من الاسترك - وقت القداس والصلاة لا غير " ...

وجاء فى كتاب اقوال الرسل - الذى تعداد قوانينه 56 قانونا - فى القانون الثانى مانصه " يحرم الدخول الى المذبح بعسل او بلبن او بطير او بحيوان او بشئ غير ماأمر به الرب ..

ويسمح بدخول الفريك والعنب فى زمانهما وزيت المنارة والبخور فى وقت القداس .. اما بقية الاثمار فلترسل الى بيت الاسقف او القس ولا يدخل بها الى المذبح ...

اداب المذبح
-------------
1- يجب ان يقف الآساقفة والكهنة والشمامسة حول المذبح بخشوع ووقار لامزيد عليه , ذلك لان الكائن على المائدة هو عمانوئيل .. ولقد جاء فى القانون ال 96 من المجموع الصفوى " ولايتكلم احد جملة فى المذبح خارجا عما تدعو اليه الضرورة .. ولا حول المذبح ايضا .. ولا يبصق احد وهو على المذبح من دون ضرورة وجع " ...

2- تتلى الصلوات والالحان على المذبح بروح منسكب متواضع او بفرح روحانى ولكن لا يصلى بلذة قال القديس باسيليوس فى قانونه ال 97 والذين يرتلون على المذبح لايرتلون بلذة بل بحكمة ...

3- لايكنس المذبح الا الشماس وترابه يرمى فى بحر فيه تيار " راجع كتاب مصباح الظلمة الباب الثامن , بس 96 , بدس 29 ...






24- الكرسى : 


اوانى الخدمة التى من متعلقات المذبح توضع عليه اثناء الخدمة ثم ترفع بعد ذلك ... وهذا بخلاف كنائس الغرب فأنهم يبقونها فوق المذبح ...

والعادة ان تكرس اوانى الخدمة مع تكريس المذبح والبيعة ... ومعنى هذا التكريس هو التقديس والتخصيص بحيث لايجوز استعمال هذه الاوانى خارجا عما كرست له .. بل ولايجوز حتى مجرد نقلها الى البيوت ...

ولقد جاء فى كتاب مصابح الظلمة تحت عنوان تكريس البيعة :

وليقدس الاسقف الهياكل ويكون معه سبعة قسوس ويرشمها بالميرون الذى هو دهن الفرح فأنه خاتم الرب ..

وان انكسر المذبح او نقل فليقدس ثانيا وليعمل للهيكل لوح مكرس ينقل من موضع الى موضع كحجر بنى اسرائيل الذى كان بالبرية منقولا من موضع الى موضع ...

وكل ماكان للكنيسة من متاع مقدس واوان فلا يحل لانسان ان يستعملها فى بيته , ومن فعل ذلك فلينف من الكنيسة بعد ان يعاقب ...

والعادة انه اذا قدمت انية الخدمة واريد صياغتها من جديد جاز ذلك .. فيصنعون من الكأس كأسا ومن الصينية صينية وهكذا ...

ويذكر قرياقس بطريرك اليعاقبة " + 817 " فى كتاب الهدايا 40 : 4 انه اذا عتقت الصوانى والكؤوس التى تستخدم فى القداس وكانت من ذهب او فضة او قصدير جاز ان تصهر وتستأنف صياغتها للخدمة عينها ....

ومن أوانى الخدمة ......

1- الكرسى
-------------
هو عبارة عن صندوق من الخشب الثمين محلى بالصور المقدسة .. وله فتحة من اعلى يوضع فيها الكأس وضعا محكما ....

وكما ان المذبح يشير الى عرش الابن .. فالكرسى يشير الى عرش الاب... ومااشبه الكرسى بالتابوت .. لقد كان فى ذاك قسط المن وفى هذا المن السماوى دم يسوع الذى به نحيا ...





25- من اوانى الخدمة : الكأس : 

** من اوانى الخدمة ... " الكأس " من طقوس كنيستنا القبطية

وهى فى العادة متوسطة الحجم , وجوانبها تكاد تكون قائمة وتحملها عنق طويلة تنتهى بقاعدة مستديرة .. وكثيرا ماكانوا يرسمون على الكأس فى العصور الاولى صورة حمل اشارة الى انها تحوى حمل الله الذى يرفع خطايا العالم .. وهذه الحقيقة يذكرها القديس ترتليانوس فى كتابه عن العفة ....

مادة الكأس :
-------------
ولقد استعملت الكاس قديما من خشب .. وقال القديس ابيفانيوس الشهيد بهذه المناسبة يؤنب اهل زمانه " ان الكهنة كانوا من ذهب ويستعملون كاسات من خشب واما كهنة عصرنا فصاروا من حطب ويستعملون كاسات من فضة " ...

ولكن لما وجد اباء الكنيسة ان الخشب قد يصيبه العطب او قد يتسرب بعض الدم المقدس فيه عملوا الكأس من الزجاج او البللور , واذ وجدوا ان هذه عرضه للكسر عملوها من الفخار السميك , واحيانا عملوها من النحاس او الحديد او القصدير بشرط ان تطلى , اذ كان الدافع الى استعمال امثال هذه الكاسات البسيطة هو الفقر الذى الم بالكنيسة بسبب الاضطهادات التى نزلت بها والتى سلبتها نفائسها وهذا الاضطهاد يرجع الى نحو سنة 700م ومابعدها ...

ومعظم الكؤوس الموجودة فى كنائسنا الان هى من الفضة وقد كانت من الذهب ايام الرخاء .. ويقص علينا رينودون انه حوالى سنة 1210م سمع الخليفة مالك العادل انه يوجد كنز عظيم مدفون فى بئر فى دير القديس مكاريوس فى برية شيهيت .. فأرسل اناسا وجدوا بين ماوجدوا كأسا وصينية من الفضة والى جوارهما سترا لباب الهيكل... وان هذه تساوى 3000 قطعة من الذهب .. وتزيد الرواية ان الاقباط عندما احتجوا وبرهنوا من المخطوطات ومن كتب ان الاوانى والاستار كانت تقدمات خاصة بالكنائس , وصرح الخليفة بأن تحمل فى صناديق الى مصر القديمة ... وبعد هذه الحادثة بنحو 40 سنة حينما نهبت كنيسة المعلقة وجدت كأس جميلة من صناعة مدفونة تحت احد المذابح ...

اسباب استعمال الكأس
--------------------------
واستعمال الكأس فى القداس من وضع السيد المسيح له المجد .. وتصنع الكنيسة كما صنع هو ويحدثنا تقليد قديم ان السيد المسيح جينما كان يصلى فى بستان جثسيمانى حضر اليه ملاك يقويه وبيده كأس , فالكأس تشير الى جهاد السيد المسيح لخلاص البشر .. لذلك كانت العادة عند دفن البطاركة ان يجعلوا بيدهم كأسا علامة جهادهم ونضالهم ...

وتشير الكأس ايضا الى الاناء الذى جمعت فيه المريمات والنسوة القديسات دم المخلص المنهمر وهو على الصليب ... وتذكرنا الكأس بالصخرة التى ضربها موسى فخرج منها ماء ...

وتكون الكأس عن يمين المذبح وفى ذلك يقول حزقيال النبى متنبئا " ان الماء كان يخرج من الهيكل عن يمين المذبح ويسقى وجه الارض , وتنبت اشجار كثيرة لاتذبل اوراقها ولاتنقطع اثمارها , بل تكون اثمارها للآكل واوراقها للشفاء " حز 47 ...

وتكون الكأس عن يمين الصينية اشارة الى خروج الدم من جنب السيد المسيح الايمن , وبمناسبة ذكر الكأس تحضرنى الذاكرة بحادث كشف اثرى عظيم ورد خبره فى مجلة الكرمة فى السنة العاشرة سنة 1924 نقلا عن جريدة الديلى تلغراف تحت عنوان :

اكتشاف اثرى دينى عظيم :

عثر بعض الاعراب اثناء قيامهم بحفر بئر فى انطاكية على عدة اثار عبارة عن تحف فضية وضمن هذه المجموعة كأس من الفضة الخالصة ترجع الى اقدم عصر من العصور الوسطى , وكأس اخرى عجيبة وفريدة من الفضة ايضا وقد اطلقوا عليها اسم " الكأس الانطاكية العظيمة " ...



26- اغطية المذبح : 



**** اغطية المذبح ****
-------------------------------
ولما للمذبح من كرامة سامية تعودت الكنيسة منذ البدء على تغطية المذبح وفرشه بألاستار الثمينة الموشاة برسوم الملائكة والصلبان بخيوط الذهب , وهذه الآغطية تشير الى الآكفان الكتانية التى لف فيها مخلصنا عند دفنه ...

وهناك غرض عملى من هذه الآستار وهو الحرص على الجوهر الذى فى الكأس من ان يسكب حتى لا يهرق على الارض ومن ثم يسهل غسل الاستار بشكل يدعو الى الارتياح او حرقها والقاء ترابها فى جرن المعمودية او ماء جار ...

واغطية المذبح عددها ثلاثة : غطاءان كبيران .. وواحد صغير ...

الاول يكون من القطن او الكتان او الحرير ويكون فى الغالب مطرزا ومزركشا بأشغال الابرة وخيوط الفضة .. ويجب ان يكون هذا الستر واصلا الى الارض تماما من جميع النواحى ... وفوق هذا الغطاء .....غطاء ثان اكثر جمالا واثمن من مادته وصناعته ... ويكون اللوح المقدس بين الغطائين ... اما الغطاء الثالث فهو الآبروسفارين وسيجئ الكلام عنه لاحقا ...

وقد لاحظ قطعة قماش مربعة الشكل يبلغ ضلعها نحو نصف متر او اقل بقليل , معلقة فى الجانب الغربى للمذبح القبطى .. وهى من نسيج ثمين مزين بأشغال البرودرية وعليها صليب فى الوسط واشكال ملائكة وغيرها من الاركان ولكن لم يتوصل احد الى معرفة الغرض منها ...

وجاء فى التاريخ انه فى وقت الاضطهاد ونزول الشدائد على البيع المقدسة كان الكهنة يمزقون الاستار التى على المذبح ويطفئون القناديل ويتركون الكنائس , ويطلبون من الله ان ينتقم من الاشرار الذين يضطهدون المؤمنين ويخربون بيته المقدس ...




27- القبة : 



**** القبة ****
----------------------
فوق كل مذبح كبير فى الكنائس القبطية توجد قبة من خشب محمولة على اربعة اعمدة من الخشب او الرخام ...

وتكون القبة متوجة بصليب علامة الانتصار , وتكون مغشاه بدهان نفيس من الداخل والخارج وفيها صورة السيد المسيح فى الوسط تحف به ملائكة طائرة ...

والقبة تمثل سما السموات حيث المسيح جالس على عرشه وحوله ملائكته , اما الاربعة الاعمدة التى تحملها فتشير اما الى اربعة اركان المسكونة كما يقول جرمانوس او الى الاربعة الانجلييين الذين يرسمون احيانا فى القبة ...

وبين الاعمدة الاربعة التى تحمل القبة توجد اربعة قضبان كما نرى فى كنيسة ابى سرجة ولاشك ان الغرض من هذه القضبان هو تعليق الستار لانه قد جرت العادة قديما ان يبرقع المذبح بالآستار , ومع انه لم تبق هذه العادة فى اية كنيسة قبطية فأن هذه القضبان وهذه الحلقات التى كانت تعلق منها الستائر لتثبت هذه الحقيقة ...

ويذكر بولس السيلانتيارى فى وصفه كنيسة اجيا صوفيا ان القبة التى فوق المذبح مقامة على اربعة اعمدة من فضة , وبين الاعمدة حوامل ثمينة للستائر .. والستارة الامامية رسمت عليها صورة السيد المسيح بالبرودرية بخيط الذهب حاملا الانجيل باليد اليسرى ...

والان لا تستعمل هذه الستائر لا عند الاقباط ولا عند اليونان ...

وكانت ترخى ستائر المذبح هذه عند حلول الروح القدس وعند قراءة الاعتراف ... وبطل استعمالها ارتكانا على ان الحجاب وستره فيه الكفاية لحجب القداسات عند اللزوم ...





28- اللوح المقدس : 

 اللوح المقدس ****
-----------------------------------
وفوق كل مذبح يوجد لوح من الخشب , وقد كرس بالصلاة وبمسحه بالميرون المقدس بعلامة الصليب فى جوانبه الاربعة , وفى بعض الاحيان يكون هذا اللوح من الرخام كما وجد فى كنائس الاديرة البحرية ...

اما كون هذا اللوح من خشب فليدل على صليب المخلص وعلى شجرة الحياة .. اما اذا كان من حجر فيشير الى الصخرة المتفجرة التى خرج منها اثنى عشر نبعا لتسقى اسباط الاثنى عشر ...

ويرسمون على اللوح علامة الصليب ثلاث مرات او خمس مرات ويكتبون عليه اسم يسوع المسيح وبعض الايات منها " اساساته فى الجبال المقدسة احب الرب ابواب صهيون افضل من جميع مساكن يعقوب .. تكلم من اجلك بأعمال كريمة يامدينة الله " مز 86 : 1 .. وايضا " مذابحك يارب اله القوات ملكى والهى " مز 83 : 3 ...

ولايمكن ان يكون المذبح بلا لوح مكرس والا جاز التقديس عليه على انه من الجائز عند الضرورة ان يقدس على اللوح وحده دون الحاجة الى المذبح ...

ورأيى ان اللوح انما كان وليد الاضطهاد الذى حل على المؤمنين اذ كانت تخرب كنائسهم ويمنعون عن العبادة فيها , لذلك عملوا لوحا وكرسوه ووضعوه فوق كل مذبح حتى اذا دعى الداعى اخذوه وهربوا فكان معهم الشئ الذى خف حمله وغلا ثمنه ...

على انه قد وردت بضعة حوادث فى التاريخ - وان كانت هذه الحوادث بعيدة عن الكنيسة القبطية - تفيد انه عند الضرورة يجوز التقديس على يد الشماس ...

وقد ذكر التاريخ ان " توادريطوس " اسقف كورش قد قدس فوق يد الشماسة ليقرب احد السواح ...

وقال " تاؤدوسيوس " بطريرك اليعاقبة " السريان " انه اذا وجدت ضرورة داعية للقربان ولم يكن مذبح فليضع الكاهن منديلا برقبته وليضع فوقه الطبع على صينية وليمسك الكأس بيده اليسرى ويقدس ...

وقال " قرياقس " بطريركهم ايضا "+ 817 " " متى سار القساوسة والشماسة فى برية قفراء وكان معهم كأس وصينية يحمل الشماس الصينية بيمينه والكأس بيساره نائبا مناب المذبح فيقدس الكاهن على هذه الطريقة عند الضرورة " ...

على ان هذه امور شاذة لظروف شاذة ...

ويكون اللوح عندنا كما قلت غالبا من الخشب .. اما عند اليونان فيكون من كتان , وعند السريان يكون من الحجر وعند النساطرة من الجلد ...



29- عظام القديسين : 

جرت العادة فى الكنائس الرسولية عموما ان تبنى الكنائس فى مكان استشهاد القديسين , ويبنى المذبح بالآخص فوق رفاتهم .. واذا بنيت كنيسة فى اى مكان اخر فيجب ان يؤتى اليها بشئ من عظام القديسين ... لذلك نجد ان القانون ال 83 Cadex C يأمر بأن المذابح المقامة فى المزارع يجب ان تهدم اذا لم يوجد الدليل القاطع على وجود شهيد تحتها , ووبخ الذين يشيدون المذابح لمجرد الاحلام او الرؤى " قاموس ص 62 " ...

ونجد ايضا ان القانون فى كنائس الغرب يحتم وجود الشهداء فى الكنائس سواء بنيت الكنيسة فى اماكن استشهادهم او نقلت رفاتهم اليها والا تعرضت الكنيسة للهدم ...

وقد اجاز عندهم انه اذا تعذر ايجاد الجسد الحقيقى للقديس فليس اقل من استحضار قطعة من ملابسه التى ابتلت بدمائه وقت استشهاده لتوضع تحت المذبح .. كما انهم قد اجازوا فيما بعد انه اذا تعددت الكنائس وانتشرت وتعذر ايجاد رفات القديسين ان يجعلوا عند هذه الضرورة ورقة من كتاب البشائر المقدسة تحت المذبح ...

ولاشك ان فى اقامة المذبح فوق عظام الشهداء تعليما جليلا لنا اذ ننظر الى الام هؤلاء وماتحملوه فى سبيل الايمان والمحافظة على تعاليم الكنيسة واسرارها المقدسة .. كما ان ذلك يوافق مارأة صاحب الرؤيا اذ يقول " ولما فتح الختم الخامس رأيت تحت المذبح نفوس الذين قتلوا من اجل كلمة الله ومن اجل الشهادة التى كانت عندهم " رؤ 6 : 9 ...

ووجود عظام الشهداء شئ مناسب جدا فكأنما حضروا معنا ليحتفلوا بسيدهم الكائن فوق المذبح .. قال له المجد " حيث تكون الجثة هناك يجتمع النسور وحيث اكون انا اريد ايضا ان يكون خادمى " كما ان فى وضع عظام القديسين فى الكنيسة اكراما لهم لذلك يقول داود النبى " كريم فى عينى الرب موت قديسه " مز 115 : 15 كما ان هذه العظام تكون للبركة ولاغرابة فقد ظهرت اعجوبة فائقة من عظام اليشع النبى اذ بمجرد ان لمستها جثة انسان ميت قام للحال ...

قال القديس باسيليوس فى تفسيره مز 115 من لمس عظام الشهداء شاركهم فى قداستهم بسبب النعمة الحالة فى اجسادهم ... ويقول فم الذهب ان الشياطين لايمكن ان يحتملوا ظل الشهداء القديسين ويجب ان نعلم ان كنيستنا القبطية لا تعلم بعبادة بقايا القديسين - كما تفعل الكنيسة الكاثوليكية - ولا تؤمن بهذه العقيدة لان العبادة واجبة لله وحده .. ومع هذا فأننا نحتفظ دائما فى كنائسنا بهذه البقايا ونعتقد ان بها يمكن الحصول على بركة للمؤمنين , وليس فينا احد يشك فى هذا الامر , او لم يسمع عن تلك المعجزات المتكاثرة التى تتم ببركة هؤلاء القديسين .. لذا نجد فى كنائسنا هذه الاجساد او العظام داخل انابيب تكسى بالحرير , ويرسم فوقها الصلبان وتوشى بخيوط الفضة والذهب , وتحوى هذه الانابيب احيانا علاوة على العظام الشعر ايضا , واحيانا الاسنان من بقايا القديسين ولكن ليس من يجرؤ على فتحها ...

والعادة فى كنائسنا القبطية ان نضع هذه الانابيب تحت صورة القديس الذى يمثلها واحيانا فى داخل المذبح , ولكن ليس من عاداتنا وضع هذه العظام فوق المذابح كما يفعل اللاتين .. والذى ادخل هذه العادة عندهم هو البابا بيوس الرابع سنة 855م وهو الذى امرهم بوضع كتاب البشائر وصندوق الذخيرة فوق المذبح , وهذه كلها كانت فى العادة ترفع عن المذبح بعد التقديس كما هو جار عندنا .. اما الان فتبقى فوق المذابح عندهم ...



تابع

​


----------



## النهيسى (6 سبتمبر 2010)

[
FONT="Arial Black"][COLOR="Blue" [COLOR="Red"]*


30-المذبح : 
*[/COLOR]

قلنا سابقا ان المذبح هو قدس الاقداس , وفيه يجتمع الله مع الناس ويقف الملائكة مغطين وجوههم من بهاء عظمة مجد الله ويرفعون اصواتهم بالتقديس قائلين قدوس قدوس قدوس رب الصباؤوت مجده ملئ كل الارض ...

موقع المذبح
--------------
اما موقع المذبح فيكون بين درج الكهنوت وباب الهيكل اى بين كرسى الاسقف وبين الشعب .. وحيث ان الكرسى يشير الى عرش الاب والمذبح يشير الى عرش الابن .. ففى موقع المذبح هنا معنى الوساطة بين الله والناس ...

ويكون المذبح قائما فى وسط الهيكل دون ان يلتصق بالحائط ويظهر هذا من قول الرائى " فسمعت صوتا واحدا من اربعة قرون مذبح الذهب الذى امام الله " رؤ 9 : 13 .. وقال ايضا وجاء ملاك اخر ووقف عند المذبح ومعه مبخرة من ذهب واعطى بخورا كثيرا لكى يقدمه مع صلوات القديسين جميعهم على مذبح الذهب الذى امام العرش " رؤ 8 : 3 ...

ومالمذبح سوى رسم لقبر السيد المسيح او هو الجلجثة حيث صلب , لذلك وجب ان يكون قائما بنفسه كما ذكرنا ...

تاريخه
-------
المذبح كما يفهم من لفظه هو مكان الذبح لان العادة كانت قديما ان تربط الذبيحة فوقه وتذبح ثم تحرق بالنار او تأتى نار من السماء فتتقبلها ويشتمها الله رائحة رضى ... ثم تطورت الحالة فى ايام موسى النبى فلم يذبحوا فوق المذبح بل الى جواره حيث يصبون دم الذبيحة فى قناة ويحملون اللحم بعد تنظيفه ويضعونه على المذبح لحرقه بخورا للرب ...
واول ذكر للمذبح ... هو ... الذى ابتناه نوح ثم المذبح الذى بناه ابراهيم وبعده اسحق ويعقوب وموسى وسليمان ...

نبوات عن المذبح فى المسيحية
-------------------------------------
ولقد تنبأ الانبياء قديما عن المذبح فى المسيحية فقال اشعياء النبى عن مصر : فى ذلك اليوم يكون مذبح للرب فى وسط ارض مصر وعمود للرب عند تخمها "اش 19 : 19 " وقال ملاخى النبى " لانه من مشرق الشمس الى مغربها اسمى عظيم بين الامم وفى كل مكان يقرب لاسمى بخور وتقدمة طاهرة لان اسمى عظيم بين الامم قال رب الجنود " ملا 1 : 11 ...

ويتضح من هاتين النبوتين ومن غيرهما ان المقصود هو مذبح المسيحية .. اذ لايمكن ان يكون المقصود به مذبح الوثنين فى مصر , لان مثل هذا يكون مذبحا للشيطان .. ولا يمكن ان يكون مذبح اليهود لانه من مجرى الحديث يتضح رفض الله لمذابح اليهود .. ولان الذبيحة حسب الناموس لا يمكن تقديمها خارج اورشليم كما يتضح من رسالة القديس اكليمنضس "41 " اذ يقول فليست فى كل مكان كانت تقدم ايها الاخوة القرابين اليومية او ذبائح السلامة او ذبائح الخطية والتعدى بل فى اورشليم فقط وحتى فى اورشليم لم تكن تقدم فى كل مكان بل فى المذبح امام الهيكل فقط وكل ماكان يقدم كان يفحصه اولا بتدقيق رئيس الكهنة ...

اذا لابد ان يكون المقصود هو مذبح المسيحية , وعلى مذبح المسيحية لاتسفك الدماء بل تقدم الذبيحة الحية الناطقة غير الدموية اعنى بها ذبيحة السيد المسيح على مثال الجلجثة .. ولكنها بلا الم .. فلا غرابة اذا تسمى المذبح عندنا المائدة المقدسة او مائدة الرب ...

تسمية المذبح
-----------------
ويسمى المذبح ايضا منبرا . ومضجعا .. وخدرا .. وكرسيا .. وقبة .. ومذبح الغفران ...

وكما يسمى المذبح عندنا " مائدة " كذلك يسمى عند اليونان مائدة الرب .. وترد هذه التسمية فى ليترجياتهم ونقرأ هذه اللفظة ايضا فى 1كو 10 : 21 ويسمونه ايضا المائدة المقدسة ونجد فى كتاب القديس اغناطيوس فى رسالته الرابعة الى اهل فيلادلفيا كلمة " محل الذبيحة " ويقصد بها مذبح سر الشكر ونجد هذه الكلمات بالذات فى عب 12 : 10 ...وبهذه الكلمة يذكر اوسابيوس فى كتاب تاريخ الكنيسة 10 - 4 و 44 المذبح العظيم الذى فى Tyre ويفسر القديس اثناسيوس الرسولى فى كتابه كلمة ترابيزة بكلمة المذبح ... وذكر ايضا بولس الرسول فى حديثه الى الاثينيين فى اريوس باغوس اذ قال " لاننى بينما كنت اجتاز وانظر الى معبوداتكم وجدت ايضا مذبحا مكتوبا عليه الاله المجهول أع 11 : 23 ...

مادة المذبح
--------------
1- المذابح الخشبية
------------------------
وقديما كان يصنع المذبح من الخشب اشارة الى صليب المخلص ودلالة على شجرة الحياة التى كانت فى سط الفردوس وخوفا من الاضطهاد اذ كانوا يضطرون الى نقله من مكان الى مكان , ومن المعروف ايضا ان السيد المسيح عمل فحصه المبارك على مائدة من الخشب لذلك سارت الكنيسة الاولى على هذا المنوال , ويؤكد اباء الكنيسة القبطية واليونانية امثال اثناسيوس الرسولى وابتاتيوس واغسطينوس ان المذابح كانت من الخشب ...

ويضع القديس اثناسيوس امامنا الدليل القاطع على انه فى افريقيا بقى استعمال المذابح الخشبية حتى اواسط القرن الرابع اذ يتحدث عن انتهاك الاريوسين حرم الكنيسة القبطية فى الاسكندرية وحرقهم المائدة المقدسة مع اشياء اخرى فى الكنيسة ...

ويذكر القديس اغسطينوس فى مقاله ال 185 ان الاسقف الارثوذكسى مكسيميانوس قد تهشم مع المذبح الخشبى الذى التجأ تحته .. كما انه يذكر فى موعظته 159 - 1 ان المذبح فى ايامه كان متحركا اى انه كان من الخشب ...

وقد وجد فى الهيكل الاعلى فى كنيسة اللآتران فى روما مذبح من الخشب على شكل القبر .. ويؤكد الباحثون ان القديس بطرس احتفل بالعشاء الربانى على هذا المذبح .. وهذا كله مما يؤكد لنا اقدم المذابح كانت خشبية ...

2- المذابح الحجرية
----------------------
وكما صنع المذبح من الخشب كذلك صنع او بنى من الحجر ليكون مثال القبر الذى دفن فيه المخلص .. والمذبح فى حقيقة امره قبر , ولكنه يختلف عن سائر القبور فتلك تحوى عظاما نخرة اما هذه فتحوى خبز الحياة ...

ومن الامور التى لا ريبة فيها ان المذابح الحجرية قديمة العهد سواء كان فى مصر ام فى بلاد الغرب .. وقل من يشك فى وجود علاقة بين المذابح الحجرية وقبور الشهداء , ففى الوقت الذى كان يقدس فيه على موائد خشبية فى بيوت الرسل كان اخرون يقدسون فى الكنائس التى بنيت فى اماكن الشهداء فوق الحجر المقدس الموضوع فوق قبورهم ...

انه فى ابتداء المسيحية وفى ايام الاضطهادات كان المسيحيون يقدسون فوق المقابر ايام دفن الشهداء او فى ايام تذكارتهم ولكن حينما حل السلام على الكنيسة بنيت كنائس فى اماكن الاستشهاد او نقلت عظامهم الى هذه الكنائس التى سميت بأسمائهم .. ويذكر القديس اغسطينوس مذبحا قد اقيم فى مكان استشهاد القديس كبريانوس ...

بقيت المذابح الحجرية مستعملة فى الكنائس الغربية والشرقية فى الوقت الذى كانت فيه المذابح الخشبية موجودة .. ونلاحظ ان المؤمنين انهم استعملوا القبور كمذابح فى ايام فقر الكنيسة المادى والاضطهادات ...

3- المذابح المعدنية
-----------------------
وكما صنع المذبح من الخشب ليدل على صليب المسيح وعلى شجرة الحياة ... ومن الحجر اشارة الى قبر المخلص ... كذلك صنع من المعدن الثمين كالفضة والذهب مبالغة فى اكرام مائدة الرب ... ويذكر لنا التاريخ ان احد الناس قدم مائدة فضية لكنيسة الرها وزنها 720 رطلا ...

ويخبرنا سوزمان وهو اول من ذكر هذا النوع من المذابح عن بلخاريا ابنة الملك اردكايوس انها قدمت مذبحا ذهبيا الى كنيسة اجيا صوفيا فى سنة 414م ...

وجاء عن قسطنطين الملك الظافر انه اهدى كنيسة ماربطرس برومية مذبحا من ذهب مرصعا بالجواهر .. وذكر عنه انه شيد فوق مذبح كنيسة اللاتران قبه من الذهب الابريز تتدلى منها قناديل ذهبية وتعلق حولها استار من جهاتها الاربعة ...

ونجد فى كنائس الغرب مذابح من معادن ثمينة ومنها مذبح القديس امبروسيوس فى ميلان والذى اقيم قبل سنة 735م فصدر هذا المذبح من الذهب واما عجزه فمن الفضة وهو مزين ببروايز فى داخلها رسوم بالميناء وهى جميلة جدا ...

شكل المذبح
---------------
ومهما كانت مادة المذبح فحسب الطقس القبطى يجب ان يكون المذبح على شكل اطول مما من الشرق الى الغرب كنظام صحن الكنيسة , وجاز ان يكون مكعبا ...

وقد كانت الكنيسة القبطية هى اسبق الكنائس فى جعل المذبح كشكل القبر .. اما فى بلاد الغرب فقد تشكلت المذابح عندهم فوجدت مذابح عبارة عن لوحة مقامة على اربعة اعمدة واحيانا خمسة اعمدة واحياد على عمود واحد .. ثم اقتدت كنائس الغرب بكنيسة مصر فأصبح الغالب عندهم للمذابح هو شكل متوازى مستطيلات ...

ويجب ان يكون المذبح فارغا حيث توضع فيه عظام القديسين ... والمعروف عن المذابح القبطية الا ينحت فيها رسوم ايا كانت وحتى الصلبان فلا نجدها على مذابحنا انما يكتفى برسم ثلاثة صلبان بالميرون المقدس .. وهذا يوافق امر الله لموسى الا يستعمل الازميل فى عمل المذابح لئلا يتدنس خر 20 : 25 ...

اما فى كنائس الغرب فجرت العادة ان ينقشوا فوق كل مذبح خمسة صلبان واحد فى الوسط واربعة فى الاركان , اما فى اليونان اذ يكتفون بثلاثة صلبان فوق المذبح فيجعلون واحدا فى الوسط واثنين على الجانبين .. كذلك نقشوا على كل عمود من اعمدة المذبح ثلاثة صلبان فيكون مجموعها 15 صليبا .. هذا وثلاثة صلبان بالميرون المقدس فوق المذبح على اسم الثالوث الاقدس ..

ويمنع قطعيا ان يقوم المذبح على درج يصعد عليه الكاهن , وهذا المنع بأمر الهى حتى لاتنكشف عورة الكاهن , وحتى لايدخله الغرور والكبرياء " خر 20 : 26 ...

نقل المذبح
------------
ونلاحظ انه ابتداء من القرن 13 قد طرأت تغييرات على المذبح فى بلاد الغرب فالغيت القبة التى تظلل المذبح كما تزحزح المذبح من مكانه واتجه الى الشرث حتى التصق بالحائط الشرقى ....

وهذا يخالف التقليد القديم والوضع الذى رأه القديس يوحنا رؤ 8 : 3 ...


تابع
[/COLOR]​[/FONT]


----------



## النهيسى (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*31 قاموس المصطلحات الكنيسية *


1- اباركة
عصير عنب مختمر يوضع فى الكأس على المدبح
فى القداس يحول الروح القدس الاباركة الى دم السيد المسيح .

2- الابركسيس
يعنى سفر اعمال الرسل كتبه معلمنا لوقا .
يقرأ فصل منه فى القداس الالهى .
يتحدث الابركسيس عن الكنيسة فى عهد الرسل .

3- ابروسفارين
غطاء يوضع على الحمل والكأس فوق المدبح .
يوضع بعد صلاة الشكر ويرفع بعد صلاة الصلح .
يشير الى الحجر الدى دحرجه الملاك بعد قيامة السيد المسيح .

4- الابصلمودية
هو كتاب تسابيح الكنيسة .
توجد ابصلمودية سنوية واخرى كيهكية تستخدم فى شهر كيهك قبل عيد الميلاد

5- ابو غلمسيس
يعنى سفر الرؤيا كتبه القديس يوحنا الحبيب .
يحدثنا هدا السفر عن السماء .
يطلق هدا الاسم على طقس ليلة سبت الفرح حيث ادخلنا المسيح بموته الى سمواته .

6- ارثودكسى
انسان مستقيم فى ايمانه لاينحرف عنه .
المؤمن الحقيقى الارثودكسى يحب الكتاب المقدس والكنيسة ويعيش كأبن الله .

7- اسرار الكنيسة
يهبنا الروح القدس فى الاسرار البركات التالية :
+ فى المعمودية : ننال الميلاد الجديد .
+ فى الميرون : ننال الروح القدس فينا .
+ فى التناول : نتحد بجسد الرب ودمه .
+ فى التوبة والاعتراف : ننال غفران الخطايا .
+ فى الكهنوت : ننال موهبة الخدمة .
+ فى الزواج : يتحد العروسان معا .
+ فى مسحة المرضى : يهب الله الشفاء .

8- الاسكيم
حزام من الجلد يلبسه الراهب حينما يصير متوحدا بعد اقامة صلوات خاصة بلبسه .
الراهب الدى يلبس الاسكيم يقدم صلوات واصوام ومطانيات اكثر من الراهب العادى .

9- الاشبين
الشخص المسئول امام الله والكنيسة عن المعمد حديثا .
يجب ان يصلى الاشبين عن المعمد ويهتم به .

10- اغابى
اى محبة تطلق على وليمة المحبة التى كانت كل كنيسة تشترك فيها بعد القداس
الالهى .

11- اغطية المدبح
تشير الى اكفان السيد المسيح .
تحتوى عده الاغطية على :
+ غطاء احمر "فى الغالب" يكسو كل المدبح وعليه صليب فى كل ركن .
+ غطاء ابيض اضغر من السابق .
+ الابروسفارين .

12- الافخارستيا
هو سر الشكر او سر التناول .
اسسه السيد المسيح نفسه .
يشترك الشعب مع الكاهن والشمامسة فى الصلوات والتسابيح فى القداس .
فى القداس يشترك معنا الملائكة فى التسبيح .

تابع

​


----------



## النهيسى (6 سبتمبر 2010)

31- شكل الكنيسة : 

يجب ان نعلم ان شكل الكنيسة عموما هو من وضع الرسل الاطهار بمشورة الروح القدس , وكما ان خيمة الاجتماع لم تكن من تصميم كائن من كان من البشر مهما كانت حكمته , فموسى الذى تهذب بكل حكمة المصريين لم يضع تصميمها ويشهد بهذه الحقيقة بولس الرسول فى عب 8 : 5 ان الله قال لموسى " انظر ان تصنع كل شئ حسب المثال الذى اظهر لك فى الجبل " كذلك على هذا المقياس تكون كنيسة المسيح التى هى خدمة البقاء على مثال السماويات قال الرائى " وانا يوحنا رأيت المدينة المقدسة اورشليم الجديدة نازلة من السماء من عند الله مهيأة كعروس مزينة لرجلها وسمعت صوتا عظيما من العرش قائلا هوذا مسكن الله مع الناس " رؤ 21 : 2 ...

فاللكنيسة اذا شكل خاص فى بنائها , لذلك يراعى التدقيق فى اقامتها بكل نظام وترتيب .. والاساقفة المسئولون عن بناء الكنائس وتنظيمها , قال القديس باسيليوس انه لايجوز ان تبنى كنيسة الا بأذن الاسقف , واذا تجاسر احد وفعل هذا فلا يجوز ان يقدم فيها القربان الى الابد .. فأن تجرأ كاهن على تقريب القربان فيها يقطع من جسم البيعة " بس 94 "...

اما شكل الكنيسة عموما فتكون مستطيلة الى الشرق رمزا الى السيد المسيح المشرق من العلا "لو 1 : 78 " وهذا يوافق امر الرسل الذى ورد فى الدسقولية الباب العاشر وهذا نصه " ليكن البيت الذى هو الكنيسة مستقبلا الى الشرق فى طوله وتكون اروقته جانبية الى النواحى الشرقية وهكذا يتشبه بالمركب , وتكون الكنيسة بهذا الوضع على شكل سفينة تذكرنا بقارب النجاة الذى لنوح ...

ويفسر لنا اباء الكنيسة ان هذا يذكرنا دائما ان المسيحيين ليس لهم وطن ارضى وانهم مسافرون الى الميناء السماوى ...

كما ان الكنيسة شكل اخر فتكون على شكل صليب , صليب الخلاص , وهذا شائع فى الكنائس ذات الفن البيظنطى كما سبقت الاشارة ...

واذا رأينا كنيسة القديس بطرس فى روما تراها على شكل صليب وتجدها تذكرنا بدار الخلود فما اشبه قدس الاقداس بالسماء , والدار بالجنة التى كان فيها الانسان .. وهى المكان المتوسط بين الارض والسماء .. وان السور الذى يحد الكنيسة هو حاجز بين سكان الارض وسكان السماء .




32- درجات الكهنوت - السينثرونس : 

تعال معى وقف بالباب الملكى المهيب وانظر وتعجب ... هنا قدس الاقداس , هنا يجتمع الله مع الناس , هنا يقف الملائكة مغطين وجوههم من بهاء مجده , هنا يرفعون اصواتهم بالتقديس قائلين " قدوس قدوس قدوس رب الصباؤوت مجده ملء كل الارض " ...

ونلاحظ ان مكان الهيكل صغير بالنسبة الى سعة الكنيسة وهو يتسع بحرى قبلى ويستضيق غربى شرقى , وفى الجهة الشرقية منه يكون الحائط اجوف منحنيا كما امر الاباء وااشبه ذلك بحضن الاب ! ويكتبون فى هذه الشرقية " مساكنك محبوبة يارب اله القوات . تشتاق وتذوب نفسى للدخول فى ديار الرب . قلبى وجسمى قد ابتهجا بالاله الحى لان العصفور وجد له بيتا " مز 83 : 1-3 ...
ويكون من فوق الحائط طاقة ليدخل نور الشرق منها .. لان الله هو ابو الانوار ...

درجات الكهنوت
------------------
وفى الجهة الشرقية من الهيكل تعمل سبع درجات على عدد طغمات الكهنوت فى اعلاها درجة او كرسى للآسقف تسمى " سينثرونس " اى Sitting throne ومعناه عرش لجلوس الآسقف ...

وحسب التقليد فى الكنيسة القبطية يجلس عليه البطريرك بعد الرسامة , كذا يجلس عليه الاسقف فى الكنيسة فى مقر كرسيه .. ولقد جاء فى كتاب الرسامات المخطوط بالمتحف القبطى فى رسامة البطريرك مانصه " ثم ينزل كبير الاساقفة من على السينثرونس والثانى منه " اى الاسقف الذى يليه حسب الترتيب الادبى بين الاساقفة اذ كان المقدم هو اسقف القدس ثم اسقف دمياط " ويجلسون البطريرك على السينرونس وهم ماسكون بيديه .. " ...

وجاء ايضا فى تجليسة الاسقف الجديد اذا وصل الى مقر كرسيه " ... وينزل كبير الاساقفة من على السينثرونس ويجلس المدعو جديدا ويمسكون يديه الاثنين ثم يجلس كبير الاساقفة والذين معه بعده ويقول كبير الاساقفة بهدوء ... نجلس الذى سبقت رسامته بالنعمة الالهية الانبا فلان الاسقف ... ثم يعطى انجيل يوحنا - بعد قراءة الرسائل طبعا - ويقرأ منه الفصل الثالث والعشرين - الاصحاح العاشر - من على السينثرونس .." ...

ومعنى هذا ان درجات الكهنوت هذه هى طقس قبطى قديم وتوافق امر الاباء الرسل اذ قالوا " وليكن فى شرقى المذبح سينثرونس مرتفع وله درجات بمقدار ارتفاعه " دسقولية باب 25 " ...

ويذكر دليل المتحف القبطى انه بالجدار الشرقى من الكنيسة يوجد درج نصف دائرى من الرخام كان يجلس عليه الكهنة حسب درجاتهم وبأعلاه كرسى البطريرك او الاسقف ويزين الجدار المحيط بهذا الدرج بالفسيفساء ...

وجاء فى نفس الكتاب ان الكهنة كانوا يجلسون على هذا الدرج حسب درجاتهم اثناء قراءة الرسائل ...

وهذه الدرجات يذكرها القديس اغسطينوس فى كتابه مدينة الله .. ولقد ذكر اوسابيوس المؤرخ عن يعقوب الرسول رئيس اساقفة اورشليم انه قد اقيم له كرسى فى كنيسة اورشليم وكذلك كان لمرقس الرسول كرسى فى الاسكندرية وبقى مدة طويلة من بعده ولكن الانبا بطرس خليفته رفض ان يجلس عليه قائلا :

" انى لست اهلا ان اجلس مكان هذا القديس العظيم " ... والاسقف فى جلوسه على السينثرونس اثناء قراءة الرسائل انما يتشبه بالله لانه وكيل سرائره , عيناه الى البائس تنظران , اجفانه تفحص بنى البشر " مز 11 : 4 ...

ومن حول الاسقف يجلس ذوو المراتب الاخرى , قال فى ذلك داود النبى " وليرفعوه فى مجمع الشعب وليسبحوه فى مجلس الشيوخ " مز 107 : 32 " ...

وهذا المظام نظير مارأه صاحب الرؤيا اذ قال رأيت واذا عرش موضوع فى السور وعلى العرش جالس .. وحول العرش اربعة وعشرون عرشا ورأيت حول العرش اربعة وعشرين قسيسا " رؤ 4 :2 - 4 ... وهؤلاء الاربعة والعشرون منهم اثنى عشر رؤساء الاسباط واثنى عشر رسولا .

والعادة ان يكون هذا الكرسى من حجر علامة الثبات ..قال داود النبى " يسترنى بستر خيمته وعلى صخرة يرفعنى "مز 27 : 5 ونجد من امثلة درج الكهنوت هذا فى كنيسة المعلقة , وابى سرجا .. وحارة زويلة .. وابى سيفين .. والقديسة بربارة وغيرها من الكنائس ..



33- معانى الكنيسة : 

كلمة كنيسة لها ثلاثة معان :

المعنى الاول
--------------
تطلق كلمة كنيسة على المكان اى محل اجتماع المؤمنين ويظهر هذا المعنى جليا فى قول القديس لوقا عن الرسلين بولس وبرنابا " فحدث انهما اجتمعا فى الكنيسة سنة كاملة وعلما جمعا غفيرا , أع 11 : 26 .. وفى قول بولس الرسول لاهل كورنثوس " لانى اولا حين تجتمعون فى الكنيسة اسمع ان بينكم انشقاقات واصدق بعض التصديق " 1 كو 11 : 18 , وقال فى موضع اخر " لتصمت نساؤكم فى الكنائس لانه ليس مأذونا لهن ان يتكلمن بل يخضعن كما يقول الناموس ايضا " 1 كو 14 : 34 ...

المعنى الثانى
--------------
الاكليروس ... ويفهم هذا المعنى من قول رب المجد " وان لم يسمع منهم فقل للكنيسة وان لم يسمع من الكنيسة فليكن عندك كالوثنى والعشار " ...

ويظهر هذا المعنى من كتابة صاحب الرؤيا " من يوحنا الى السبع كنائس التى فى اسيا نعمة لكم وسلام من الكائن والذى كان والذى يأتى ومن السبعة الآرواح التى امام عرشه " ...

المعنى الثالث
--------------
وقد يراد بلفظة كنيسة الشعب المسيحى فى العالم اجمع , ويظهر هذا المعنى من قول بولس الرسول " احترزوا اذ لانفسكم ولجميع الرعية التى اقامكم الروح القدس فيها اساقفة لترعوا كنيسة الله التى اقتناها بدمه "...

ومن قول لوقا البشير " فصار خوف عظيم على جميع الكنيسة وعلى جميع الذين سمعوا بذلك " ومن قول القديس بولس " بولس المدعو رسولا ليسوع المسيح بمشيئة الله .. الى كنيسة الله التى فى كورنثوس المقدسين .." بل ومن قول رب المجد ذاته " وانا اقول لك انت بطرس وعلى هذه الصخرة " اى ضخرة الايمان " ابنى كنيستى وابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها "


4- من اقسام الكنيسة " الحجاب " : 

ويفصل مابين الهيكل وباقى الكنيسة حجاب من خشب ثمين مطعم بالابنوس والعاج .. وقد تحلى كله بصلبان جميلة وصنع صناعة غاية ماتكون فى الدقة ..

وتتألف الرسوم التى على الحجاب فى الغالب من وحدتين هما الصليب والسمكة ...

اما الصليب فهو علامة الخلاص ... واما السمكة فهى علامة الحياة والتكاثر لانه مشهور عن الاسماك انها كثيرة الاخصاب .. وان الله حباها بركة حتى تحافظ على جنسها .. لذلك نسمع ان بيضات بعض الاسماك كالبنى تكون سامة حتى اذا ابتلعتها الاسماك الاخرى او الحيونات البحرية قذفتها معدتها ثانية الى المياه وتبقى حتى تقفس اسماكا جديدة ...

لذلك شبه الاباء المسيحية بالاسماك سريعة الانتشار , وانها لايمكن ان تفنى وان ابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها ...

ولم اجد احجبة قد رسم عليها خلاف هاتين الوحدتين وهما الصليب والسمكة واحيانا زهرة اللوتس - ولم يشذ عن هذا النظام الا حجاب كنيسة السيدة بربارة بمصر القديمة اذ رسمت عليه نقوش تمثل الصيد والقنص وطيور مثل الببغاء والصقر والطاؤوس وحيوانات مثل الغزال وكلاب الصيد وبعض الحيونات الوهمية ...

ويرجع هذا الحجاب الى القرن العاشر .. ولست اظن ان مثل حجاب القديسة بربارة هذا يمكن ان يتخذ قاعدة فى صناعة احجبة الكنائس .. فهو على مااعرف الوحيد من نوعه ولاندرى الظروف التى دعت الى صناعة مثل هذا الحجاب , على انه اذا جاز لنا ان نرسم حيوانات على الحجاب فليكن الحمل رمز الوداعة او الحية رمز الحكمة او الحيونات الاربعة التى رأها الرائى حول العرش ...

تسمية الحجاب
-----------------
والواقع ان كلمة حجاب هى تسمية غير دقيقة وليس فى الكنيسة شئ اسمه حجاب على ما كان يفهم فى هيكل سليمان .. ولذلك كانت التسمية اليونانية للحجاب هى ايقونستاسيس ومعانها مكان تعليق الايقونات وهى الآصح ...

وجرت عادة تعليق الصور فوق الحجاب " الواقع انه كان حاجزا من الترابزين وليس حجابا وتطور شكله لتعليق الايقونات لذلك لانجد احجبة كنائس اقدم من القرن الخامس " ... فجرت العادة تعليق الصور فوق الحجاب بعد ظهور بدعة محاربة الايقونات المقدسة وبدأت هذه العادة اولا فى الكنيسة اليونانية ومنها انتقلت الى غيرها من الكنائس ...

اما الغرض من اقامة الحجاب

فأحدهما مادى وسبق ذكره اعنى به تعليق الصور ... والثانى روحانى , فهو دليل على ان الله لايمكن ادراكه ولا حده .. قال داود النبى الغمام والضباب حوله " مز 97 : 2 " ...
وقال بولس الرسول " ساكنا فى نور لايدنى منه , الذى لم يره احد من الناس ولايقدر ان يراه " 1 تى 6 : 16 ...
والغرض من اقامة الحجاب ايضا اظهار ان اسرار ملكوت السموات لايمكن الوصول الى عمها , وان الثالوث الاقدس لايمكن ادراكه ...

وقديما امر الله موسى النبى بعمل حجابين الاول مابين الدار والقدس .... والثانى مابين القدس وقدس الاقداس , وكذلك الحال فى الكنيسة حتى تكون الخدمة محفوفة بالمهابة ...

ولقد انشق حجاب الهيكل قديما دليلا على ان الطقوس الموسوية قد ابطلت .. كما اننا نعلم بأن رئيس الاحبار قد مزق ثيابه قبل ذلك دليل بطلان الكهنوت اللاوى ...

ولايجوز لجميع الناس ان يدخلوا من باب الهيكل الى داخله ويكفيهم ان يرفعوا عيونهم الى الشرق ليروا المذبح ... وهكذا يرون مجد الله ولو انه كمن ينظر فى مرأه " 2 كو 3 : 11" ...

وعند باب الهيكل اقف بك ايها القارئ حتى اذا فتحنا هذا الباب الملكى نتأمل ونرى , وسترى عجبا وجمالا .. قداسة ومهابة واسرارا عميقة .





35- ابواب الكنيسة

يعتبر الباب الغربى فى الكنيسة البابا الرئيسى حتى يكون اتجاه الداخل الى الشرق ناحية الهيكل المقدس ..

ويجب ان يكون للكنيسة ثلاث ابواب كما امر الرسل فى قولهم : " للكنيسة هكذا فليكن لها ثلاث ابواب مثالا للثالوث المقدس " " دسقولية باب 35 " اذ لايمكن لآحد ان يدخل باب الكنيسة الا وهو معتمد بأسم الاب والابن والروح القدس .

والعادة فى القديم ان يكتبوا اسماء اسباط اسرائيل على الآبواب : وذلك لآن الخلاص من اليهود كما قال ربنا للمرأة السامرية .. والمسيح منهم حسب الجسد .. كما جرت العادة ان يرسموا صورة اثنى عشر ملاكا على الابواب اشارة الى مديرى البيعة اى رؤسائها الذين يسوسونها ويدبرون امورها .. وهذا كله اشارة ومثالا لما رأه يوحنا فى اورشليم السماوية ووصفه بقوله " وكان لها سور عظيم وعال لها 12 بابا وعلى الابواب 12 ملاكا واسماء مكتوبة هى اسماء اسباط اسرائيل ال 12" رؤ 31 : 12 ...

وابواب الكنيسة تشير الى ابواب ملكوت الله .. وهى الطريق والحق والحياة وهى الآبواب التى احبها الله .. قال داود النبى " الرب يحب ابواب صهيون اكثر من جميع مساكن يعقوب " مز 87 : 2 ...

وابواب البيعة تشير ايضا الى ابواب مراحم الله , لذلك يجب ان تبقى مفتوحة على الداوم وفى ذلك قال اشعياء النبى " تفتح ابوابك يااورشليم كل حين ليلا ونهارا لاتغلق. ليؤتى اليك بغنى الامم وتقاد ملوكهم "اش 60 : 11 .. وفى فتحها علامة على قبول الله للراجعين اليه وعلامة على ان الخلاص للجميع وانه اعد لكل شعب وامة ولسان فلا فرق بين بربرى او عبد او حر ..



36- الفن فى الكنائس

يجب ان نعرف انه ابتداء من القرن الرابع صار الاقباط يبنون كنائسهم على الطراز البازيليكى او الطراز البيظنطى ...

الطراز البازيليكى هو ماكان يغطى هياكل الكنيسة وصحنها جملون من الخشب او الطوب القرميد , ومثلها مثل كنيسة المعلقة ...

الطراز البيظنطى فهو ماتغطى هياكلها , وصحنها بالقباب مثل كنيسة ابى سيفين بمصر القديمة ...

ولقد اخذ الاقباط الفن البازيليكى عن المبانى الرومانية بمدينة الاسكندرية كما اخذوه عن الكنائس التى شادها الامبرطور قسطنطين فى مصر وسوريا وفلسطين ...

اما الفن البيظنطى فأصله ايضا مدينة الاسكندرية وقد نقله عنها البيظنطيون ...

وتتميز الكنائس التى تبنى على النظام البيظنطى انها تكون على شكل صليب .. ومن اهم الكنائس التى بنيت على هذا الطراز هى كنيسة " اجيا صوفيا " .. ويظهر شكل الصليب فى كنيسة الدير الآبيض وكنيسة الدير الاحمر فى سوهاج اذ ان هياكلها ذات قباب ...

وتجد ان هياكل كنيسة الدير الابيض وهو بشكل صليب , الضلع الشرقى والبحرى والقبلى جدرانه على شكل نصف دائرة تعلوها انصاف قباب .. والضلع الغربى يتصل بصحن الكنيسة , وكان الجزء الاوسط من الهيكل يغطيه سقف على شكل جمالون ولكنه استبدل فى القرن الثانى عشر بقبوة ...



*
37- كلمة كنيسة *

كلمة كنيسة عبرانية الآصل مأخوذة من كلمة " كنيس " ومعناها مجمع او محفل ...ولو ان البعض يقول انها مأخوذة من كلمة يونانية معناها " الدعوة " وهى مشتقة من كلمة " اكالوا " اى " ادعو " ......

وكان اليونان يطلقون هذه الكلمة على محافلهم المقدسة او نداوتهم واماكن اجتماعاتهم للقضاء او للتشاور كما ورد فى "أع 19 : 41 " واصبح مدلول هذه الكلمة من بعد , على الكنيسة المسيحية بمعانيها المختلفة ....

** اسماء الكنيسة **
---------------------------
وللكنيسة جملة اسماء :

- تسمى بيت الله : لانه ان جاز ليعقوب ان يسمى المكان الذى ظهر له الله فيه مرة واحدة بيت ايل اى بيت الله ... فالآولى ان يكون المكان الذى يظهر فيه مجده تعالى بأستمرار ...

- تسمى ايضا بيت الصلاة : وفى ذلك قال رب المجد " بيتى بيت الصلاة يدعى لجميع الامم ..

- وتسمى ايضا بيت الشهداء : اذ تقام فيها احتفالات للشهداء اذ كانت العادة ان تبنى الكنائس فوق عظامهم او فى اماكن استشهادهم ..

- وتسمى بيت الجماعة : اذ يجتمع فيها الله مع الناس .. قال صاحب الرؤيا " انا يوحنا رأيت المدينة المقدسة اورشليم الجديدة نازلة من السماء من عند الله مهيأة كعروس مزينة لرجلها .. وسمعت صوتا عظيما من العرش قائلا هوذا مسكن الله مع الناس " رؤ 21 :2...

- كما انها تسمى الهيكل : وتدعى مدينة الله .. وفندق الحياة .. وبرج الخلاص .. والقرية المثبتة .. وميناء النجاة .. ومنارة القدس .. وغير ذلك كثير ...

وتسمى الكنيسة فى اللغة العربية """ بيعة """ ولعل هذه الكلمة من المبايعة والآنتخاب لذوى الرتب الكهنوتية حيث يتم ذلك فيها ...

ولعل كلمة بيعة من البيع لآن السيد قد ابتاعنا لنفسه " قد اشتريت بثمن فلا تصيروا عبيدا للناس " ...

فى العالم هى الكنيسة التى اسسها مرقص الرسول فى مدينة الاسكندرية .. ويقول بعض الباحثين ان اقدم كنيسة عرفت كانت بمدينة "" الرها "" وذكر ان تخريبها حدث سنة 201م بسبب السيول الجارفة وفيضان نهر ويصان ...

ومن الكنائس القديمة الشهيرة كنيسة " مارمينا بمريوط " وقد اكتشفها " كافومان " Kaufmann سنة 1907 , وهى اقدم كنيسة عرف تاريخ انشائها بالضبط .. بدأ عمارتها الامبراطور " اركاديوس " سنة 325م .. واتمها تيموثاوس البطريرك ال26 .. ودفن بها القديس مينا , وكان يؤم ضريحه الزائرون من كافة الاقطار وكانوا يأتون بأوان خزفية عليها صورة القديس ويداه مبسوطتان للصلاة فيملآونها بالمياه المقدسة التى كانوا يستقون منها للتبرك وللشفاء من الامراض .. وهذه الكنيسة قد جددها الانبا " تيودوروس ال 45 سنة 735م ....
*
** اول كنيسة فى مصر ***
--------------------------------
اما اول كنيسة انشئت فى مصر - بعد كنيسة القديس مرقص - فقد ابتناها البابا " ثاؤنا " البطريرك ال16 الذى ذكر عنه انه ابتنى كنيسة حسنة فى مدينة الاسكندرية سنة 220م بأسم السيدة العذراء ...

ويجب ان نعرف ان الكنائس الفخمة لم تشيد الا فى اواخر القرن الثالث المسيحى فى حكم الملك قسطنطين العظيم ابن الملكة هيلانة الذى حول كثيرا من البرابى والهياكل الوثنية القديمة الى كنائس مثل كنيسة دير الانبا شنودة المعروفة بالدير الابيض والدير الاحمر ...

ومن الكنائس التى اشتهر امرها قديما كنيسة "" الرسولية "" التى بناها مار بولا ووسعت بمعرفة " قسطاس بن قسطنطين الكبير " وسميت الكنيسة الكبرى وكانت قبتها مصفحة بالذهب ولذلك لقبت " بالذهبية " وفيها كان " القديس ذهبى الفم " يلقى مواعظه وخطاباته ....

وهكذا بدأت الكنائس تنتشر فى كل مكان , واصبحت الكنيسة ضرورة من ضروريات المؤمنين اينما ذهبوا حتى انه ليخبرنا التاريخ ان الملك قسطنطين الظافر عمل كنيسة من الكتان حتى يتمكن من نقلها من مكان الى مكان فى اثناء حروبه , وكانت تقام فيها الصلوات التى يحضرها الملك مع حاشيته ...



تابع
​


----------



## النهيسى (6 سبتمبر 2010)

31- شكل الكنيسة : 

يجب ان نعلم ان شكل الكنيسة عموما هو من وضع الرسل الاطهار بمشورة الروح القدس , وكما ان خيمة الاجتماع لم تكن من تصميم كائن من كان من البشر مهما كانت حكمته , فموسى الذى تهذب بكل حكمة المصريين لم يضع تصميمها ويشهد بهذه الحقيقة بولس الرسول فى عب 8 : 5 ان الله قال لموسى " انظر ان تصنع كل شئ حسب المثال الذى اظهر لك فى الجبل " كذلك على هذا المقياس تكون كنيسة المسيح التى هى خدمة البقاء على مثال السماويات قال الرائى " وانا يوحنا رأيت المدينة المقدسة اورشليم الجديدة نازلة من السماء من عند الله مهيأة كعروس مزينة لرجلها وسمعت صوتا عظيما من العرش قائلا هوذا مسكن الله مع الناس " رؤ 21 : 2 ...

فاللكنيسة اذا شكل خاص فى بنائها , لذلك يراعى التدقيق فى اقامتها بكل نظام وترتيب .. والاساقفة المسئولون عن بناء الكنائس وتنظيمها , قال القديس باسيليوس انه لايجوز ان تبنى كنيسة الا بأذن الاسقف , واذا تجاسر احد وفعل هذا فلا يجوز ان يقدم فيها القربان الى الابد .. فأن تجرأ كاهن على تقريب القربان فيها يقطع من جسم البيعة " بس 94 "...

اما شكل الكنيسة عموما فتكون مستطيلة الى الشرق رمزا الى السيد المسيح المشرق من العلا "لو 1 : 78 " وهذا يوافق امر الرسل الذى ورد فى الدسقولية الباب العاشر وهذا نصه " ليكن البيت الذى هو الكنيسة مستقبلا الى الشرق فى طوله وتكون اروقته جانبية الى النواحى الشرقية وهكذا يتشبه بالمركب , وتكون الكنيسة بهذا الوضع على شكل سفينة تذكرنا بقارب النجاة الذى لنوح ...

ويفسر لنا اباء الكنيسة ان هذا يذكرنا دائما ان المسيحيين ليس لهم وطن ارضى وانهم مسافرون الى الميناء السماوى ...

كما ان الكنيسة شكل اخر فتكون على شكل صليب , صليب الخلاص , وهذا شائع فى الكنائس ذات الفن البيظنطى كما سبقت الاشارة ...

واذا رأينا كنيسة القديس بطرس فى روما تراها على شكل صليب وتجدها تذكرنا بدار الخلود فما اشبه قدس الاقداس بالسماء , والدار بالجنة التى كان فيها الانسان .. وهى المكان المتوسط بين الارض والسماء .. وان السور الذى يحد الكنيسة هو حاجز بين سكان الارض وسكان السماء .




32- درجات الكهنوت - السينثرونس : 

تعال معى وقف بالباب الملكى المهيب وانظر وتعجب ... هنا قدس الاقداس , هنا يجتمع الله مع الناس , هنا يقف الملائكة مغطين وجوههم من بهاء مجده , هنا يرفعون اصواتهم بالتقديس قائلين " قدوس قدوس قدوس رب الصباؤوت مجده ملء كل الارض " ...

ونلاحظ ان مكان الهيكل صغير بالنسبة الى سعة الكنيسة وهو يتسع بحرى قبلى ويستضيق غربى شرقى , وفى الجهة الشرقية منه يكون الحائط اجوف منحنيا كما امر الاباء وااشبه ذلك بحضن الاب ! ويكتبون فى هذه الشرقية " مساكنك محبوبة يارب اله القوات . تشتاق وتذوب نفسى للدخول فى ديار الرب . قلبى وجسمى قد ابتهجا بالاله الحى لان العصفور وجد له بيتا " مز 83 : 1-3 ...
ويكون من فوق الحائط طاقة ليدخل نور الشرق منها .. لان الله هو ابو الانوار ...

درجات الكهنوت
------------------
وفى الجهة الشرقية من الهيكل تعمل سبع درجات على عدد طغمات الكهنوت فى اعلاها درجة او كرسى للآسقف تسمى " سينثرونس " اى Sitting throne ومعناه عرش لجلوس الآسقف ...

وحسب التقليد فى الكنيسة القبطية يجلس عليه البطريرك بعد الرسامة , كذا يجلس عليه الاسقف فى الكنيسة فى مقر كرسيه .. ولقد جاء فى كتاب الرسامات المخطوط بالمتحف القبطى فى رسامة البطريرك مانصه " ثم ينزل كبير الاساقفة من على السينثرونس والثانى منه " اى الاسقف الذى يليه حسب الترتيب الادبى بين الاساقفة اذ كان المقدم هو اسقف القدس ثم اسقف دمياط " ويجلسون البطريرك على السينرونس وهم ماسكون بيديه .. " ...

وجاء ايضا فى تجليسة الاسقف الجديد اذا وصل الى مقر كرسيه " ... وينزل كبير الاساقفة من على السينثرونس ويجلس المدعو جديدا ويمسكون يديه الاثنين ثم يجلس كبير الاساقفة والذين معه بعده ويقول كبير الاساقفة بهدوء ... نجلس الذى سبقت رسامته بالنعمة الالهية الانبا فلان الاسقف ... ثم يعطى انجيل يوحنا - بعد قراءة الرسائل طبعا - ويقرأ منه الفصل الثالث والعشرين - الاصحاح العاشر - من على السينثرونس .." ...

ومعنى هذا ان درجات الكهنوت هذه هى طقس قبطى قديم وتوافق امر الاباء الرسل اذ قالوا " وليكن فى شرقى المذبح سينثرونس مرتفع وله درجات بمقدار ارتفاعه " دسقولية باب 25 " ...

ويذكر دليل المتحف القبطى انه بالجدار الشرقى من الكنيسة يوجد درج نصف دائرى من الرخام كان يجلس عليه الكهنة حسب درجاتهم وبأعلاه كرسى البطريرك او الاسقف ويزين الجدار المحيط بهذا الدرج بالفسيفساء ...

وجاء فى نفس الكتاب ان الكهنة كانوا يجلسون على هذا الدرج حسب درجاتهم اثناء قراءة الرسائل ...

وهذه الدرجات يذكرها القديس اغسطينوس فى كتابه مدينة الله .. ولقد ذكر اوسابيوس المؤرخ عن يعقوب الرسول رئيس اساقفة اورشليم انه قد اقيم له كرسى فى كنيسة اورشليم وكذلك كان لمرقس الرسول كرسى فى الاسكندرية وبقى مدة طويلة من بعده ولكن الانبا بطرس خليفته رفض ان يجلس عليه قائلا :

" انى لست اهلا ان اجلس مكان هذا القديس العظيم " ... والاسقف فى جلوسه على السينثرونس اثناء قراءة الرسائل انما يتشبه بالله لانه وكيل سرائره , عيناه الى البائس تنظران , اجفانه تفحص بنى البشر " مز 11 : 4 ...

ومن حول الاسقف يجلس ذوو المراتب الاخرى , قال فى ذلك داود النبى " وليرفعوه فى مجمع الشعب وليسبحوه فى مجلس الشيوخ " مز 107 : 32 " ...

وهذا المظام نظير مارأه صاحب الرؤيا اذ قال رأيت واذا عرش موضوع فى السور وعلى العرش جالس .. وحول العرش اربعة وعشرون عرشا ورأيت حول العرش اربعة وعشرين قسيسا " رؤ 4 :2 - 4 ... وهؤلاء الاربعة والعشرون منهم اثنى عشر رؤساء الاسباط واثنى عشر رسولا .

والعادة ان يكون هذا الكرسى من حجر علامة الثبات ..قال داود النبى " يسترنى بستر خيمته وعلى صخرة يرفعنى "مز 27 : 5 ونجد من امثلة درج الكهنوت هذا فى كنيسة المعلقة , وابى سرجا .. وحارة زويلة .. وابى سيفين .. والقديسة بربارة وغيرها من الكنائس ..



33- معانى الكنيسة : 

كلمة كنيسة لها ثلاثة معان :

المعنى الاول
--------------
تطلق كلمة كنيسة على المكان اى محل اجتماع المؤمنين ويظهر هذا المعنى جليا فى قول القديس لوقا عن الرسلين بولس وبرنابا " فحدث انهما اجتمعا فى الكنيسة سنة كاملة وعلما جمعا غفيرا , أع 11 : 26 .. وفى قول بولس الرسول لاهل كورنثوس " لانى اولا حين تجتمعون فى الكنيسة اسمع ان بينكم انشقاقات واصدق بعض التصديق " 1 كو 11 : 18 , وقال فى موضع اخر " لتصمت نساؤكم فى الكنائس لانه ليس مأذونا لهن ان يتكلمن بل يخضعن كما يقول الناموس ايضا " 1 كو 14 : 34 ...

المعنى الثانى
--------------
الاكليروس ... ويفهم هذا المعنى من قول رب المجد " وان لم يسمع منهم فقل للكنيسة وان لم يسمع من الكنيسة فليكن عندك كالوثنى والعشار " ...

ويظهر هذا المعنى من كتابة صاحب الرؤيا " من يوحنا الى السبع كنائس التى فى اسيا نعمة لكم وسلام من الكائن والذى كان والذى يأتى ومن السبعة الآرواح التى امام عرشه " ...

المعنى الثالث
--------------
وقد يراد بلفظة كنيسة الشعب المسيحى فى العالم اجمع , ويظهر هذا المعنى من قول بولس الرسول " احترزوا اذ لانفسكم ولجميع الرعية التى اقامكم الروح القدس فيها اساقفة لترعوا كنيسة الله التى اقتناها بدمه "...

ومن قول لوقا البشير " فصار خوف عظيم على جميع الكنيسة وعلى جميع الذين سمعوا بذلك " ومن قول القديس بولس " بولس المدعو رسولا ليسوع المسيح بمشيئة الله .. الى كنيسة الله التى فى كورنثوس المقدسين .." بل ومن قول رب المجد ذاته " وانا اقول لك انت بطرس وعلى هذه الصخرة " اى ضخرة الايمان " ابنى كنيستى وابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها "


4- من اقسام الكنيسة " الحجاب " : 

ويفصل مابين الهيكل وباقى الكنيسة حجاب من خشب ثمين مطعم بالابنوس والعاج .. وقد تحلى كله بصلبان جميلة وصنع صناعة غاية ماتكون فى الدقة ..

وتتألف الرسوم التى على الحجاب فى الغالب من وحدتين هما الصليب والسمكة ...

اما الصليب فهو علامة الخلاص ... واما السمكة فهى علامة الحياة والتكاثر لانه مشهور عن الاسماك انها كثيرة الاخصاب .. وان الله حباها بركة حتى تحافظ على جنسها .. لذلك نسمع ان بيضات بعض الاسماك كالبنى تكون سامة حتى اذا ابتلعتها الاسماك الاخرى او الحيونات البحرية قذفتها معدتها ثانية الى المياه وتبقى حتى تقفس اسماكا جديدة ...

لذلك شبه الاباء المسيحية بالاسماك سريعة الانتشار , وانها لايمكن ان تفنى وان ابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها ...

ولم اجد احجبة قد رسم عليها خلاف هاتين الوحدتين وهما الصليب والسمكة واحيانا زهرة اللوتس - ولم يشذ عن هذا النظام الا حجاب كنيسة السيدة بربارة بمصر القديمة اذ رسمت عليه نقوش تمثل الصيد والقنص وطيور مثل الببغاء والصقر والطاؤوس وحيوانات مثل الغزال وكلاب الصيد وبعض الحيونات الوهمية ...

ويرجع هذا الحجاب الى القرن العاشر .. ولست اظن ان مثل حجاب القديسة بربارة هذا يمكن ان يتخذ قاعدة فى صناعة احجبة الكنائس .. فهو على مااعرف الوحيد من نوعه ولاندرى الظروف التى دعت الى صناعة مثل هذا الحجاب , على انه اذا جاز لنا ان نرسم حيوانات على الحجاب فليكن الحمل رمز الوداعة او الحية رمز الحكمة او الحيونات الاربعة التى رأها الرائى حول العرش ...

تسمية الحجاب
-----------------
والواقع ان كلمة حجاب هى تسمية غير دقيقة وليس فى الكنيسة شئ اسمه حجاب على ما كان يفهم فى هيكل سليمان .. ولذلك كانت التسمية اليونانية للحجاب هى ايقونستاسيس ومعانها مكان تعليق الايقونات وهى الآصح ...

وجرت عادة تعليق الصور فوق الحجاب " الواقع انه كان حاجزا من الترابزين وليس حجابا وتطور شكله لتعليق الايقونات لذلك لانجد احجبة كنائس اقدم من القرن الخامس " ... فجرت العادة تعليق الصور فوق الحجاب بعد ظهور بدعة محاربة الايقونات المقدسة وبدأت هذه العادة اولا فى الكنيسة اليونانية ومنها انتقلت الى غيرها من الكنائس ...

اما الغرض من اقامة الحجاب

فأحدهما مادى وسبق ذكره اعنى به تعليق الصور ... والثانى روحانى , فهو دليل على ان الله لايمكن ادراكه ولا حده .. قال داود النبى الغمام والضباب حوله " مز 97 : 2 " ...
وقال بولس الرسول " ساكنا فى نور لايدنى منه , الذى لم يره احد من الناس ولايقدر ان يراه " 1 تى 6 : 16 ...
والغرض من اقامة الحجاب ايضا اظهار ان اسرار ملكوت السموات لايمكن الوصول الى عمها , وان الثالوث الاقدس لايمكن ادراكه ...

وقديما امر الله موسى النبى بعمل حجابين الاول مابين الدار والقدس .... والثانى مابين القدس وقدس الاقداس , وكذلك الحال فى الكنيسة حتى تكون الخدمة محفوفة بالمهابة ...

ولقد انشق حجاب الهيكل قديما دليلا على ان الطقوس الموسوية قد ابطلت .. كما اننا نعلم بأن رئيس الاحبار قد مزق ثيابه قبل ذلك دليل بطلان الكهنوت اللاوى ...

ولايجوز لجميع الناس ان يدخلوا من باب الهيكل الى داخله ويكفيهم ان يرفعوا عيونهم الى الشرق ليروا المذبح ... وهكذا يرون مجد الله ولو انه كمن ينظر فى مرأه " 2 كو 3 : 11" ...

وعند باب الهيكل اقف بك ايها القارئ حتى اذا فتحنا هذا الباب الملكى نتأمل ونرى , وسترى عجبا وجمالا .. قداسة ومهابة واسرارا عميقة .





35- ابواب الكنيسة

يعتبر الباب الغربى فى الكنيسة البابا الرئيسى حتى يكون اتجاه الداخل الى الشرق ناحية الهيكل المقدس ..

ويجب ان يكون للكنيسة ثلاث ابواب كما امر الرسل فى قولهم : " للكنيسة هكذا فليكن لها ثلاث ابواب مثالا للثالوث المقدس " " دسقولية باب 35 " اذ لايمكن لآحد ان يدخل باب الكنيسة الا وهو معتمد بأسم الاب والابن والروح القدس .

والعادة فى القديم ان يكتبوا اسماء اسباط اسرائيل على الآبواب : وذلك لآن الخلاص من اليهود كما قال ربنا للمرأة السامرية .. والمسيح منهم حسب الجسد .. كما جرت العادة ان يرسموا صورة اثنى عشر ملاكا على الابواب اشارة الى مديرى البيعة اى رؤسائها الذين يسوسونها ويدبرون امورها .. وهذا كله اشارة ومثالا لما رأه يوحنا فى اورشليم السماوية ووصفه بقوله " وكان لها سور عظيم وعال لها 12 بابا وعلى الابواب 12 ملاكا واسماء مكتوبة هى اسماء اسباط اسرائيل ال 12" رؤ 31 : 12 ...

وابواب الكنيسة تشير الى ابواب ملكوت الله .. وهى الطريق والحق والحياة وهى الآبواب التى احبها الله .. قال داود النبى " الرب يحب ابواب صهيون اكثر من جميع مساكن يعقوب " مز 87 : 2 ...

وابواب البيعة تشير ايضا الى ابواب مراحم الله , لذلك يجب ان تبقى مفتوحة على الداوم وفى ذلك قال اشعياء النبى " تفتح ابوابك يااورشليم كل حين ليلا ونهارا لاتغلق. ليؤتى اليك بغنى الامم وتقاد ملوكهم "اش 60 : 11 .. وفى فتحها علامة على قبول الله للراجعين اليه وعلامة على ان الخلاص للجميع وانه اعد لكل شعب وامة ولسان فلا فرق بين بربرى او عبد او حر ..



36- الفن فى الكنائس

يجب ان نعرف انه ابتداء من القرن الرابع صار الاقباط يبنون كنائسهم على الطراز البازيليكى او الطراز البيظنطى ...

الطراز البازيليكى هو ماكان يغطى هياكل الكنيسة وصحنها جملون من الخشب او الطوب القرميد , ومثلها مثل كنيسة المعلقة ...

الطراز البيظنطى فهو ماتغطى هياكلها , وصحنها بالقباب مثل كنيسة ابى سيفين بمصر القديمة ...

ولقد اخذ الاقباط الفن البازيليكى عن المبانى الرومانية بمدينة الاسكندرية كما اخذوه عن الكنائس التى شادها الامبرطور قسطنطين فى مصر وسوريا وفلسطين ...

اما الفن البيظنطى فأصله ايضا مدينة الاسكندرية وقد نقله عنها البيظنطيون ...

وتتميز الكنائس التى تبنى على النظام البيظنطى انها تكون على شكل صليب .. ومن اهم الكنائس التى بنيت على هذا الطراز هى كنيسة " اجيا صوفيا " .. ويظهر شكل الصليب فى كنيسة الدير الآبيض وكنيسة الدير الاحمر فى سوهاج اذ ان هياكلها ذات قباب ...

وتجد ان هياكل كنيسة الدير الابيض وهو بشكل صليب , الضلع الشرقى والبحرى والقبلى جدرانه على شكل نصف دائرة تعلوها انصاف قباب .. والضلع الغربى يتصل بصحن الكنيسة , وكان الجزء الاوسط من الهيكل يغطيه سقف على شكل جمالون ولكنه استبدل فى القرن الثانى عشر بقبوة ...



*
37- كلمة كنيسة *

كلمة كنيسة عبرانية الآصل مأخوذة من كلمة " كنيس " ومعناها مجمع او محفل ...ولو ان البعض يقول انها مأخوذة من كلمة يونانية معناها " الدعوة " وهى مشتقة من كلمة " اكالوا " اى " ادعو " ......

وكان اليونان يطلقون هذه الكلمة على محافلهم المقدسة او نداوتهم واماكن اجتماعاتهم للقضاء او للتشاور كما ورد فى "أع 19 : 41 " واصبح مدلول هذه الكلمة من بعد , على الكنيسة المسيحية بمعانيها المختلفة ....

** اسماء الكنيسة **
---------------------------
وللكنيسة جملة اسماء :

- تسمى بيت الله : لانه ان جاز ليعقوب ان يسمى المكان الذى ظهر له الله فيه مرة واحدة بيت ايل اى بيت الله ... فالآولى ان يكون المكان الذى يظهر فيه مجده تعالى بأستمرار ...

- تسمى ايضا بيت الصلاة : وفى ذلك قال رب المجد " بيتى بيت الصلاة يدعى لجميع الامم ..

- وتسمى ايضا بيت الشهداء : اذ تقام فيها احتفالات للشهداء اذ كانت العادة ان تبنى الكنائس فوق عظامهم او فى اماكن استشهادهم ..

- وتسمى بيت الجماعة : اذ يجتمع فيها الله مع الناس .. قال صاحب الرؤيا " انا يوحنا رأيت المدينة المقدسة اورشليم الجديدة نازلة من السماء من عند الله مهيأة كعروس مزينة لرجلها .. وسمعت صوتا عظيما من العرش قائلا هوذا مسكن الله مع الناس " رؤ 21 :2...

- كما انها تسمى الهيكل : وتدعى مدينة الله .. وفندق الحياة .. وبرج الخلاص .. والقرية المثبتة .. وميناء النجاة .. ومنارة القدس .. وغير ذلك كثير ...

وتسمى الكنيسة فى اللغة العربية """ بيعة """ ولعل هذه الكلمة من المبايعة والآنتخاب لذوى الرتب الكهنوتية حيث يتم ذلك فيها ...

ولعل كلمة بيعة من البيع لآن السيد قد ابتاعنا لنفسه " قد اشتريت بثمن فلا تصيروا عبيدا للناس " ...

فى العالم هى الكنيسة التى اسسها مرقص الرسول فى مدينة الاسكندرية .. ويقول بعض الباحثين ان اقدم كنيسة عرفت كانت بمدينة "" الرها "" وذكر ان تخريبها حدث سنة 201م بسبب السيول الجارفة وفيضان نهر ويصان ...

ومن الكنائس القديمة الشهيرة كنيسة " مارمينا بمريوط " وقد اكتشفها " كافومان " Kaufmann سنة 1907 , وهى اقدم كنيسة عرف تاريخ انشائها بالضبط .. بدأ عمارتها الامبراطور " اركاديوس " سنة 325م .. واتمها تيموثاوس البطريرك ال26 .. ودفن بها القديس مينا , وكان يؤم ضريحه الزائرون من كافة الاقطار وكانوا يأتون بأوان خزفية عليها صورة القديس ويداه مبسوطتان للصلاة فيملآونها بالمياه المقدسة التى كانوا يستقون منها للتبرك وللشفاء من الامراض .. وهذه الكنيسة قد جددها الانبا " تيودوروس ال 45 سنة 735م ....
*
** اول كنيسة فى مصر ***
--------------------------------
اما اول كنيسة انشئت فى مصر - بعد كنيسة القديس مرقص - فقد ابتناها البابا " ثاؤنا " البطريرك ال16 الذى ذكر عنه انه ابتنى كنيسة حسنة فى مدينة الاسكندرية سنة 220م بأسم السيدة العذراء ...

ويجب ان نعرف ان الكنائس الفخمة لم تشيد الا فى اواخر القرن الثالث المسيحى فى حكم الملك قسطنطين العظيم ابن الملكة هيلانة الذى حول كثيرا من البرابى والهياكل الوثنية القديمة الى كنائس مثل كنيسة دير الانبا شنودة المعروفة بالدير الابيض والدير الاحمر ...

ومن الكنائس التى اشتهر امرها قديما كنيسة "" الرسولية "" التى بناها مار بولا ووسعت بمعرفة " قسطاس بن قسطنطين الكبير " وسميت الكنيسة الكبرى وكانت قبتها مصفحة بالذهب ولذلك لقبت " بالذهبية " وفيها كان " القديس ذهبى الفم " يلقى مواعظه وخطاباته ....

وهكذا بدأت الكنائس تنتشر فى كل مكان , واصبحت الكنيسة ضرورة من ضروريات المؤمنين اينما ذهبوا حتى انه ليخبرنا التاريخ ان الملك قسطنطين الظافر عمل كنيسة من الكتان حتى يتمكن من نقلها من مكان الى مكان فى اثناء حروبه , وكانت تقام فيها الصلوات التى يحضرها الملك مع حاشيته ...



تابع
​


----------



## النهيسى (6 سبتمبر 2010)

38- اقسام الكنيسة - الهيكل : 

تنقسم الكنيسة الى اربعة اقسام :

القسم الاول : هو قدس الاقداس او الهيكل وفى وسطه المذبح

القسم الثانى : خاص بالشمامسة والمرتلين

القسم الثالث : خاص بالشعب

القسم الرابع : وفيه المرشحون للقبول اى الموعوظون .

ويفصل كل قسم عن الاخر حاجز خشبى ويسمى كل حاجز ""خورس "" وجمعها خوارس كلمة يونانية معناها حاجز وهو الذى يفصل بين صفوف المصلين ... وتجد هذه الاقسام واضحة فى كنيسة ابى سيفين بمصر القديمة بالفسطاط , ولازالت هذه الاقسام موجودة حتى الان ...

القسم الاول : الهيكل " قدس الاقداس "
------------------------------------------------
ويكون الهيكل مرتفعا نوعا عن صحن الكنيسة ذلك لانه اعظم مكان فى الكنيسة وحتى تستطيع الابصار ان تشخص اليه ويسمى الهيكل قدس الاقداس والقبة العظيمة .. وقبة الحق , وبيت الله , وهيكل قدسه , ومستقر الراحة , والسماء الثالثة , والقبة المحتجبة التى تصنعها الايدى .. قال اقليموس تلميذ بطرس الرسول فى قداسه " الهم يامن لايرى ولايدرك ولايوصف ولايحد . ايها الساكن فى قدس الاقداس فى القبة المحتجبة التى لم تصنعها الايدى فوق جميع السموات وسما السموات " ...

اما باب الهيكل فيكتبون عليه احيانا " افتحوا لى ابواب البر لكى ادخل فيها واشكر اسم الرب واقول هذا هو باب الرب والصديقون يدخلون فيه " مز 117 : 19 , 20 ...

واسفل الباب يكتبون ارتفعى ايتها الابواب الدهرية ليدخل ملك المجد . من هو ملك المجد . رب القوات هو ملك المجد " مز 23 : 1 , 10 " او السلام لهيكل الله الاب .. وايضا سبحو الرب ياجميع الامم ومجدوه ياجميع الشعوب فان رحمة الرب سابقة علينا ومجد الرب يدوم الى الابد هلليلويا " مز 116 " او سبحى الرب يااورشليم ومجدى الهك ياصهيون فأنه شدد عمد ابوابك وبارك بنيك فيك " مز 147 : 9 " ... او من ذا الذى يصعد الى هيكل الرب الا الطاهر اليدين النقى القلب " مز 23 : 3 , 4 " ...

ابواب الهيكل
-------------
ونلاحظ ان للهيكل ثلاثة ابواب منها يسمى الباب الملكى .. لانه منه يتقدم الحمل السماوى ليعطى للناس جسده ودمه الاقدسين طعاما للحياة ...

وان فتح وغلق هذا الباب المقدس له معان كثيرة , ففتحه يشير الى فتح باب الفردوس , ويشير الى ان الله ابان طريق الاطهار الذى كان محجوبا حسب الناموس " عب 9 " .. اما غلقه فيشير الى عظمة وسمو سر التناول المقدس وسر الكهنوت العظيم ...

الستور
-------
وفوق ابواب الهيكل استار تفتح وتغلق حسب المناسبات .. وقد ذكر اوسابيوس ان الملك قسطنطين الكبير عمل سترا كبيرا يغلق ابواب الحجاب فى الكنيسة التى بناها فى القسطنطية ...





39- المنارة والجرس : 


** المنارة **
------------
المنارة بالنسبة للكنيسة كالسارية بالنسبة للسفينة , وكما تكون للسفينة ساريتان هكذا يكون للكنيسة احيانا منارتان .. وتكون المنارة اما متصلة بسور الكنيسة او ضمن مبانى الكنيسة نفسها او فوق احد هياكلها .. وكثيرا مايستحسن ان تكون المنارة منفصلة عن مبانى الكنيسة حتى لاتؤثر فيها من جراء دقات الاجراس ...

** الاجراس **
--------------
لقد اخذت الاجراس عن نوح .. اذ كان يضرب النواقيس ثلاث مرات فى اليوم لاجل اجتماع الصناع , ولعمل السفينة , وللآكل ...

وكما ان الآبواق تضرب عند نشوب الحروب ايذانا بالخطر فيمتشق كل جندى سلاحه ويستعد للجهاد ... هكذا تدق اجراس الكنيسة لتدعو المؤمنين للصلاة والجهاد ضد عدونا ابليس ..

وتدق الآجراس فى ساعة معينة من الصلاة حتى يستطيع اولئك الذين منعتهم الضرورة القصوى عن الحضور الى الكنيسة , للصلاة فى اماكنهم , فى نفس الوقت .. وفى المساء يدق الجرس عند بدء الصلاة وفى الصباح يدق عند بدء صلاة التسبحة وفى وقت تقديم الحمل ...

ومن الكنائس التى اشتهرت اجراسها كنيسة اجيا صوفيا اذ يذكر التاريخ انه كان معلقا بها 12 ناقوسا ولعلها تشير الى تلاميذ ربنا الاثنى عشر الذين فى كل الارض خرج منطقهم والى اقطار المسكونة بلغ اقوالهم ...

وكانت الاجراس بالآديرة القبطية قديما عبارة عن قضيب من الحديد يقرع بقطعة من الخشب كالقدوم لينبه المصلين لحضور البيعة ولازال مايشبه هذه الاجراس موجودا فى كنيسة مار يعقوب بالقدس ...

والكنيسة المصرية هى اقدم كنائس العالم فى استخدام الاجراس وحتى الكنيسة اليونانية لم تستعمل الاجراس الا فى سنة 900م .. ومما يثبت ان الاجراس كانت شائعة منذ القدم فى كنائس الاقباط مايذكره التاريخ ان ابوليناريوس رسول جستنيان ضرب اجراس الكنائس فى مدينة الاسكندرية فى يوم الاحد ليدعو الناس لسماع رسالة الملك جستنيان , وكان هذا فى عهد البابا تؤدوسيوس الاسكندرى ...

كما يذكر التاريخ ايضا انه عندما تهدم كثير من كنائس الاقباط , كانوا يحملون بعض الاجراس الثمينة الى اديرة وادى النطرون لحمايتها من الدمار ومن هذه يذكر جرس صعير عليه اشكال الانجليين الاربعة وعليه بعض الكتابات ...

وفى سنة 850 م صدر امر بمنع اجراس القاهرة , وفى عهد الانبا زخاريا البطريرك ال 64 فى سنة 1000م اصدر الخليفة الحاكم بأمر الله امرا بمنع ضرب النواقيس فى ارض مصر ومنع بناء المنارات ... وفى ذلك الحين استعمل الاقباط لوحا من الحديد يضرب بمطرقة ولكن حتى هذا قد منعوا من استعماله فى سنة 1352م .

ولم يسمح ببناء المنارات ودق الاجراس الا فى عهد محمد على باشا ... ولازالت تدق مبشرة بالصلوات حتى الان وستظل الى الابد بأذن الله ...




40- لماذا استبدل يوم الرب من السبت للآحد

لماذا يقام القداس يوم الآحد دون يوم السبت مع ان الله قد امر بحفظ السبت قائلا " اذكر يوم السبت لتقدسه ؟؟ .....

ان السبت فى حقيقة امره كان رمزا الى يوم الاحد , وهذا وفقا لناموس الارتقاء الذى اوجدته المسيحية , تلك التى لم تنقض القديم بل كملته وتممته كما قال رب المجد " ماجئت لآنقض بل لآكمل" ....

فبدل الهيكل المكانى كانت الكنيسة فى كل مكان ... وبدل مذبح تقدم عليه العجول والتيوس كان المذبح الذى تقدم عليه الذبيحة الحية المرضية ذبيحة القداس الالهى ... وبدل المرحضة التى تغسل من اقذار الجسم صارت المعمودية التى تغسل من اقذار الروح ... وبدل عيد الخماسين التى يؤتى فيه ببركات الآرض واثمارها اصبح عيد البنديكوستى تأتى فيه خيرات السماء ونعم الروح القدس ...... وبدل فصح تنحر فيه الخراف وترش دمأها كان فصح جديد يقدم فيه جسد ابن الله ودماه الذكية .... وبدل كاهن يشهد بطهارة الابرص ونقاوة الذى تدنس اصبح له سلطان الحل والربط ومنح بركات الله ونعمه ..... وبدل سبت لايجوز فيه ايقاد النار او السير على الاقدام الا الى حد ما .. اصبح احد يجب فيه عمل الخير بكل قوة الانسان ... فما العهد المسيحى اذا الا عهد النعمة والرقى الروحانى نحو الكمال ...

والذى جعل الكنيسة تهتم بتقديس يوم الاحد .... ان الرب فى ذلك اليوم قام من الاموات , وبعث الحياة والرجاء للآحياء والاموات , ونشر روائح الفرح والبهجة ورفع سحائب الغم والاحزان وتهلل التلاميذ فى ذلك اليوم التذكارى المجيد , فكان يوما خالدا فى تاريخ البشرية وسيظل كذلك الى ابد الآباد ...

ولكننى اعجب ايها الرفاق من شيعة مسيحية مازالت تقدس السبت .. ذلك اليوم الذى كان فيه السيد المسيح فى القبر !! وكأنما يفرحون حيث وجب البكاء ويشتركون فى السرور مع اولئك الاعداء الذين صلبوا الرب ...

ولقد تعود التلاميذ منذ قيامة الرب يوم الاحد ان يحتفلوا بهذا اليوم العظيم فجعلوه اقدس يوم فى الاسبوع يجتمعون فيه للصلاة فيقص علينا لوقا البشير فى أع 20 : 7 " وفى اول الاسبوع اذ كان التلاميذ مجتمعين ليكسروا خبزا خاطبهم بولس الرسول وهو مزمع ان يمضى فى الغد ... " اى ان كسر الخبز اعنى توزيع جسد الرب كان الاحتفال به يوم الاحد لا يوم السبت , فأتبعت الكنيسة القبطية هذه العادة اى ان القداسات تكون فى ايام الاحاد على مدار السنة .. ولكنها لا تقيم القداسات ايام السبوت الهم الا سبت لعاذر وسبت الفرح ... ويشهد بهذه الحقيقة سقراط فى كتاب التواريخ الكنيسية الكتاب 5 فصل 19 .. فيقول بأن كنيسة رومية تتفق مع كنيسة الاسكندرية عن تقليد قديم بأن لا يقدس ايام السبت خلافا لعادة كنائس اورشليم وانطاكية والقسطنطينية ...

وحتى العطاء والجمع للفقراء فقد تعود المسيحيون ان يفعلوا الخير كل يوم ولا سيما يوم الاحد وهنا يقول بولس الرسول " واما من جهة الجمع لآجل القديسين فكما اوصيت كنائس غلاطية هكذا افعلوا انتم ايضا فى كل اول اسبوع ليضع كل واحد منكم عنده خازنا ماتيسر حتى اذا جئت لايكون جمع حينئذ " 1 كو 16 : 1 , 2 ...

ومن سفر الرؤيا يظهر ما لهذا اليوم المبارك من اعتبار واولوية فها يوحنا يقول " كنت فى الروح فى يوم الرب .." رؤ 1 : 10 .. ويوم الرب هو يوم الاحد الذى قام فيه الرب .. وفى هذا اليوم تجرد يوحنا عن الارضيات وسما كالنسر مخترقا السموات العليا وتمتع بمرأى مالم تره عين ومالم تسمع به اذن ... وكما كانت القداسات تقام فى يوم الاحد كذلك كانت تقام فى اعياد القديسين وتذكارتهم مهما كان ذلك اليوم ...




41- ماهو اللقان .. واين يوجد .. وما فائدته ؟؟؟ : 

كلمة Lakani يونانية وتعنى تعليم او تلقين ....

وهو وعاء من الحجر او الرخام , مثبتا فى ارضية الكنيسة فى الجزء الغربى من الصحن فى موازاة الامبن " المنبر " ..

وتوجد نماذج له فى كنائس مصر القديمة .. وتوضع المياه الان فى وعاء عادى " طشت معدنى او من البلاستيك " ويصلى عليها الكاهن " فى نفس موقع اللقان القديم " ثلاث مرات فى السنة , وهى كالتالى :

1- لقان ليلة عيد الظهور الالهى " الغطاس "

تذكارا لعماد السيد المسيح فى نهر الاردن بيد يوحنا المعمدان , بناء على اوامر الرسل : ومن بعد هذا الآبيفانيا = الظهور الالهى .. فليكن عندكم جليلا " دسقولية 18 , وسطب 66 " ...
ويشير جرن اللقان الى نهر الآردن ...

وقيل ان المسيح اعتمد ليلا , ولهذا تتم صلاة اللقان ليلا فى الغطاس .. وتقرأ النبوات من العهد القديم " كتاب صلوات اللقان " ويرنم الشماس لحنا خاصا بيوحنا المعمدان , ثم يقولون 12 مرة كيرياليسون , يارب ارحم ...

ثم تصلى الآواشى السبعة ثم يقولون " يارب ارحم 100 مرة , استمطارا لمراحم الله .. ثم يصلى الكاهن او الاسقف قداس اللقان على المياه , ويرشم الشعب , ويختم هذا الطقس بصلاة الشكر لله ...

2- ويم عمل لقان يوم " خميس العهد " بناء على امر السيد المسيح

ان كنت وانا السيد والمعلم قد غسلت ارجلكم , فأنتم يجب عليكم ان يغسل بعضكم ارجل بعض , لانى اعطيتكم مثالا " عمليا " كما صنعت انا بكم تصنعون انتم ايضا - يو 13 : 1 - 15 ..
ويتم هذا الطقس نهارا , ويشبه قداس لقان الغطاس ...

وبعد انتهاء الطقس يبل الكاهن الشملة ويغسل ارجل زملائه الكهنة ثم ارجل الشمامسة والرجال من الشعب ويرشم السيدات والانسات , وهو بذلك يشير عمليا الى قيام السيد المسيح بغسل ارجل تلاميذه فى ذلك اليوم , وهو درس للتواضع بطريقة عملية ...

3- اما لقان عيد الرسل " 5 أبيب = 12 يوليو "

فتتم فيه الصلاة ايضا على مياة اللقان , بعد رفع بخور باكر , ويشبه طقس لقان خميس العهد , وفيه تستخدم الطاس الى جوار اللقان " كما فى خميس العهد " لآن الرسل يتشبهون بمخلصهم ...

" اللقان لغسل الآرجل , والكأس يعطى منها البركة , ليمسحوا وجوههم وايديهم " ...

وتسبق صلوات اللقان " القداس الالهى " اشارة الى وجوب اغتسالنا من خطايانا قبل التقدم للسر الاقدس , وكما فعل المخلص بغسل ارض تلاميذه قبل ان يناولهم من الجسد المقدس والدم الكريم " الدويهى : منارة الاقداس , ج1 ".




42- اين تقع حجرة المعمودية .. وما الحكمة من وجودها فى هذا الموقع 

تقع المعمودية فى الركن الغربى من الكنيسة " الدسقولية باب 35 " ....

أى فى مؤخرة الكنيسة " فى الرواق او الدهليز الغربى " ,,, وفى بعض الكنائس القديمة كانت تقع فى الجزء الشمالى الغربى , لكى يجوز للمؤمن التقدم الى الشرق بعد نوال عضويته فى شركة الكنيسة , ولان المعمد ينتقل من اليسار الى اليمين ...

وهذه الحجرة لها باب من داخل الكنيسة واخر من خارجها , يدخل منه الموعوظون ثم يدخلون الى الكنيسة بعد العماد والرشم بزيت الميرون , للتناول من السر الآقدس " ومن الخطأ وضع جرن المعمودية فى حجرة جنوب الهيكل ...

ولابد ان يعتمد المؤمن بالمسيح , لآن المعمودية هى الباب لباقى اسرار الكنيسة .. ولكى يدخل المسيحى الى الحياة المقدسة يقبل اولا سر العماد كما امر به الرب " مت 28 : 19 " ... ولانه بدون العماد لن يعاين احد ملكوت السماوات " يو 3 : 5 .. .

وقبل بناء الكنائس فى العصر الرسولى كان يمارس هذا السر فى الهواء الطلق , او فى الانهار والبحار والبحيرات "أع 8 : 38 " وقد روى العلامة ترتليانس ان القديس بطرس الرسول كان يعمد فى نهر التينبر بروما ...

وفى المعمودية يلتزم المعتمد بنذر خاص بجحد الشيطان والدخول فى العهد مع المسيح .. ويروى العلامة اوريجيانوس ان العماد بدء الحياة الجديدة وينبغى ان نتجدد يوميا بالتوبة ...

وكانت المعمودية عبارة عن حجرة مربعة , وبها قبو على شكل دائرة او صليب " والدائرة ترمز الى الرحم اى مولودين بقوة الروح القدس " ..

واما القبة التى نجدها فوق جرن المعمودية فترمز للعماد كبدء الحياة الجديدة .. كما توضع فى الحجرة ايقونة عماد المسيح فى نهر الآردن , لان اعتماد المرء هو امتداد لعماد المسيح وبه يتحد " اكليمنضس الاسكندرى " ...

وفى بعض الكنائس حجرة ثانية ملاصقة لحجرة المعمودية " تسمى حجرة مسحة الميرون يتم فيها مسح المعمد بالزيت حسب طقس سر التثبيت " الميرون "


تابع
​


----------



## النهيسى (6 سبتمبر 2010)

38- اقسام الكنيسة - الهيكل : 

تنقسم الكنيسة الى اربعة اقسام :

القسم الاول : هو قدس الاقداس او الهيكل وفى وسطه المذبح

القسم الثانى : خاص بالشمامسة والمرتلين

القسم الثالث : خاص بالشعب

القسم الرابع : وفيه المرشحون للقبول اى الموعوظون .

ويفصل كل قسم عن الاخر حاجز خشبى ويسمى كل حاجز ""خورس "" وجمعها خوارس كلمة يونانية معناها حاجز وهو الذى يفصل بين صفوف المصلين ... وتجد هذه الاقسام واضحة فى كنيسة ابى سيفين بمصر القديمة بالفسطاط , ولازالت هذه الاقسام موجودة حتى الان ...

القسم الاول : الهيكل " قدس الاقداس "
------------------------------------------------
ويكون الهيكل مرتفعا نوعا عن صحن الكنيسة ذلك لانه اعظم مكان فى الكنيسة وحتى تستطيع الابصار ان تشخص اليه ويسمى الهيكل قدس الاقداس والقبة العظيمة .. وقبة الحق , وبيت الله , وهيكل قدسه , ومستقر الراحة , والسماء الثالثة , والقبة المحتجبة التى تصنعها الايدى .. قال اقليموس تلميذ بطرس الرسول فى قداسه " الهم يامن لايرى ولايدرك ولايوصف ولايحد . ايها الساكن فى قدس الاقداس فى القبة المحتجبة التى لم تصنعها الايدى فوق جميع السموات وسما السموات " ...

اما باب الهيكل فيكتبون عليه احيانا " افتحوا لى ابواب البر لكى ادخل فيها واشكر اسم الرب واقول هذا هو باب الرب والصديقون يدخلون فيه " مز 117 : 19 , 20 ...

واسفل الباب يكتبون ارتفعى ايتها الابواب الدهرية ليدخل ملك المجد . من هو ملك المجد . رب القوات هو ملك المجد " مز 23 : 1 , 10 " او السلام لهيكل الله الاب .. وايضا سبحو الرب ياجميع الامم ومجدوه ياجميع الشعوب فان رحمة الرب سابقة علينا ومجد الرب يدوم الى الابد هلليلويا " مز 116 " او سبحى الرب يااورشليم ومجدى الهك ياصهيون فأنه شدد عمد ابوابك وبارك بنيك فيك " مز 147 : 9 " ... او من ذا الذى يصعد الى هيكل الرب الا الطاهر اليدين النقى القلب " مز 23 : 3 , 4 " ...

ابواب الهيكل
-------------
ونلاحظ ان للهيكل ثلاثة ابواب منها يسمى الباب الملكى .. لانه منه يتقدم الحمل السماوى ليعطى للناس جسده ودمه الاقدسين طعاما للحياة ...

وان فتح وغلق هذا الباب المقدس له معان كثيرة , ففتحه يشير الى فتح باب الفردوس , ويشير الى ان الله ابان طريق الاطهار الذى كان محجوبا حسب الناموس " عب 9 " .. اما غلقه فيشير الى عظمة وسمو سر التناول المقدس وسر الكهنوت العظيم ...

الستور
-------
وفوق ابواب الهيكل استار تفتح وتغلق حسب المناسبات .. وقد ذكر اوسابيوس ان الملك قسطنطين الكبير عمل سترا كبيرا يغلق ابواب الحجاب فى الكنيسة التى بناها فى القسطنطية ...





39- المنارة والجرس : 


** المنارة **
------------
المنارة بالنسبة للكنيسة كالسارية بالنسبة للسفينة , وكما تكون للسفينة ساريتان هكذا يكون للكنيسة احيانا منارتان .. وتكون المنارة اما متصلة بسور الكنيسة او ضمن مبانى الكنيسة نفسها او فوق احد هياكلها .. وكثيرا مايستحسن ان تكون المنارة منفصلة عن مبانى الكنيسة حتى لاتؤثر فيها من جراء دقات الاجراس ...

** الاجراس **
--------------
لقد اخذت الاجراس عن نوح .. اذ كان يضرب النواقيس ثلاث مرات فى اليوم لاجل اجتماع الصناع , ولعمل السفينة , وللآكل ...

وكما ان الآبواق تضرب عند نشوب الحروب ايذانا بالخطر فيمتشق كل جندى سلاحه ويستعد للجهاد ... هكذا تدق اجراس الكنيسة لتدعو المؤمنين للصلاة والجهاد ضد عدونا ابليس ..

وتدق الآجراس فى ساعة معينة من الصلاة حتى يستطيع اولئك الذين منعتهم الضرورة القصوى عن الحضور الى الكنيسة , للصلاة فى اماكنهم , فى نفس الوقت .. وفى المساء يدق الجرس عند بدء الصلاة وفى الصباح يدق عند بدء صلاة التسبحة وفى وقت تقديم الحمل ...

ومن الكنائس التى اشتهرت اجراسها كنيسة اجيا صوفيا اذ يذكر التاريخ انه كان معلقا بها 12 ناقوسا ولعلها تشير الى تلاميذ ربنا الاثنى عشر الذين فى كل الارض خرج منطقهم والى اقطار المسكونة بلغ اقوالهم ...

وكانت الاجراس بالآديرة القبطية قديما عبارة عن قضيب من الحديد يقرع بقطعة من الخشب كالقدوم لينبه المصلين لحضور البيعة ولازال مايشبه هذه الاجراس موجودا فى كنيسة مار يعقوب بالقدس ...

والكنيسة المصرية هى اقدم كنائس العالم فى استخدام الاجراس وحتى الكنيسة اليونانية لم تستعمل الاجراس الا فى سنة 900م .. ومما يثبت ان الاجراس كانت شائعة منذ القدم فى كنائس الاقباط مايذكره التاريخ ان ابوليناريوس رسول جستنيان ضرب اجراس الكنائس فى مدينة الاسكندرية فى يوم الاحد ليدعو الناس لسماع رسالة الملك جستنيان , وكان هذا فى عهد البابا تؤدوسيوس الاسكندرى ...

كما يذكر التاريخ ايضا انه عندما تهدم كثير من كنائس الاقباط , كانوا يحملون بعض الاجراس الثمينة الى اديرة وادى النطرون لحمايتها من الدمار ومن هذه يذكر جرس صعير عليه اشكال الانجليين الاربعة وعليه بعض الكتابات ...

وفى سنة 850 م صدر امر بمنع اجراس القاهرة , وفى عهد الانبا زخاريا البطريرك ال 64 فى سنة 1000م اصدر الخليفة الحاكم بأمر الله امرا بمنع ضرب النواقيس فى ارض مصر ومنع بناء المنارات ... وفى ذلك الحين استعمل الاقباط لوحا من الحديد يضرب بمطرقة ولكن حتى هذا قد منعوا من استعماله فى سنة 1352م .

ولم يسمح ببناء المنارات ودق الاجراس الا فى عهد محمد على باشا ... ولازالت تدق مبشرة بالصلوات حتى الان وستظل الى الابد بأذن الله ...




40- لماذا استبدل يوم الرب من السبت للآحد

لماذا يقام القداس يوم الآحد دون يوم السبت مع ان الله قد امر بحفظ السبت قائلا " اذكر يوم السبت لتقدسه ؟؟ .....

ان السبت فى حقيقة امره كان رمزا الى يوم الاحد , وهذا وفقا لناموس الارتقاء الذى اوجدته المسيحية , تلك التى لم تنقض القديم بل كملته وتممته كما قال رب المجد " ماجئت لآنقض بل لآكمل" ....

فبدل الهيكل المكانى كانت الكنيسة فى كل مكان ... وبدل مذبح تقدم عليه العجول والتيوس كان المذبح الذى تقدم عليه الذبيحة الحية المرضية ذبيحة القداس الالهى ... وبدل المرحضة التى تغسل من اقذار الجسم صارت المعمودية التى تغسل من اقذار الروح ... وبدل عيد الخماسين التى يؤتى فيه ببركات الآرض واثمارها اصبح عيد البنديكوستى تأتى فيه خيرات السماء ونعم الروح القدس ...... وبدل فصح تنحر فيه الخراف وترش دمأها كان فصح جديد يقدم فيه جسد ابن الله ودماه الذكية .... وبدل كاهن يشهد بطهارة الابرص ونقاوة الذى تدنس اصبح له سلطان الحل والربط ومنح بركات الله ونعمه ..... وبدل سبت لايجوز فيه ايقاد النار او السير على الاقدام الا الى حد ما .. اصبح احد يجب فيه عمل الخير بكل قوة الانسان ... فما العهد المسيحى اذا الا عهد النعمة والرقى الروحانى نحو الكمال ...

والذى جعل الكنيسة تهتم بتقديس يوم الاحد .... ان الرب فى ذلك اليوم قام من الاموات , وبعث الحياة والرجاء للآحياء والاموات , ونشر روائح الفرح والبهجة ورفع سحائب الغم والاحزان وتهلل التلاميذ فى ذلك اليوم التذكارى المجيد , فكان يوما خالدا فى تاريخ البشرية وسيظل كذلك الى ابد الآباد ...

ولكننى اعجب ايها الرفاق من شيعة مسيحية مازالت تقدس السبت .. ذلك اليوم الذى كان فيه السيد المسيح فى القبر !! وكأنما يفرحون حيث وجب البكاء ويشتركون فى السرور مع اولئك الاعداء الذين صلبوا الرب ...

ولقد تعود التلاميذ منذ قيامة الرب يوم الاحد ان يحتفلوا بهذا اليوم العظيم فجعلوه اقدس يوم فى الاسبوع يجتمعون فيه للصلاة فيقص علينا لوقا البشير فى أع 20 : 7 " وفى اول الاسبوع اذ كان التلاميذ مجتمعين ليكسروا خبزا خاطبهم بولس الرسول وهو مزمع ان يمضى فى الغد ... " اى ان كسر الخبز اعنى توزيع جسد الرب كان الاحتفال به يوم الاحد لا يوم السبت , فأتبعت الكنيسة القبطية هذه العادة اى ان القداسات تكون فى ايام الاحاد على مدار السنة .. ولكنها لا تقيم القداسات ايام السبوت الهم الا سبت لعاذر وسبت الفرح ... ويشهد بهذه الحقيقة سقراط فى كتاب التواريخ الكنيسية الكتاب 5 فصل 19 .. فيقول بأن كنيسة رومية تتفق مع كنيسة الاسكندرية عن تقليد قديم بأن لا يقدس ايام السبت خلافا لعادة كنائس اورشليم وانطاكية والقسطنطينية ...

وحتى العطاء والجمع للفقراء فقد تعود المسيحيون ان يفعلوا الخير كل يوم ولا سيما يوم الاحد وهنا يقول بولس الرسول " واما من جهة الجمع لآجل القديسين فكما اوصيت كنائس غلاطية هكذا افعلوا انتم ايضا فى كل اول اسبوع ليضع كل واحد منكم عنده خازنا ماتيسر حتى اذا جئت لايكون جمع حينئذ " 1 كو 16 : 1 , 2 ...

ومن سفر الرؤيا يظهر ما لهذا اليوم المبارك من اعتبار واولوية فها يوحنا يقول " كنت فى الروح فى يوم الرب .." رؤ 1 : 10 .. ويوم الرب هو يوم الاحد الذى قام فيه الرب .. وفى هذا اليوم تجرد يوحنا عن الارضيات وسما كالنسر مخترقا السموات العليا وتمتع بمرأى مالم تره عين ومالم تسمع به اذن ... وكما كانت القداسات تقام فى يوم الاحد كذلك كانت تقام فى اعياد القديسين وتذكارتهم مهما كان ذلك اليوم ...




41- ماهو اللقان .. واين يوجد .. وما فائدته ؟؟؟ : 

كلمة Lakani يونانية وتعنى تعليم او تلقين ....

وهو وعاء من الحجر او الرخام , مثبتا فى ارضية الكنيسة فى الجزء الغربى من الصحن فى موازاة الامبن " المنبر " ..

وتوجد نماذج له فى كنائس مصر القديمة .. وتوضع المياه الان فى وعاء عادى " طشت معدنى او من البلاستيك " ويصلى عليها الكاهن " فى نفس موقع اللقان القديم " ثلاث مرات فى السنة , وهى كالتالى :

1- لقان ليلة عيد الظهور الالهى " الغطاس "

تذكارا لعماد السيد المسيح فى نهر الاردن بيد يوحنا المعمدان , بناء على اوامر الرسل : ومن بعد هذا الآبيفانيا = الظهور الالهى .. فليكن عندكم جليلا " دسقولية 18 , وسطب 66 " ...
ويشير جرن اللقان الى نهر الآردن ...

وقيل ان المسيح اعتمد ليلا , ولهذا تتم صلاة اللقان ليلا فى الغطاس .. وتقرأ النبوات من العهد القديم " كتاب صلوات اللقان " ويرنم الشماس لحنا خاصا بيوحنا المعمدان , ثم يقولون 12 مرة كيرياليسون , يارب ارحم ...

ثم تصلى الآواشى السبعة ثم يقولون " يارب ارحم 100 مرة , استمطارا لمراحم الله .. ثم يصلى الكاهن او الاسقف قداس اللقان على المياه , ويرشم الشعب , ويختم هذا الطقس بصلاة الشكر لله ...

2- ويم عمل لقان يوم " خميس العهد " بناء على امر السيد المسيح

ان كنت وانا السيد والمعلم قد غسلت ارجلكم , فأنتم يجب عليكم ان يغسل بعضكم ارجل بعض , لانى اعطيتكم مثالا " عمليا " كما صنعت انا بكم تصنعون انتم ايضا - يو 13 : 1 - 15 ..
ويتم هذا الطقس نهارا , ويشبه قداس لقان الغطاس ...

وبعد انتهاء الطقس يبل الكاهن الشملة ويغسل ارجل زملائه الكهنة ثم ارجل الشمامسة والرجال من الشعب ويرشم السيدات والانسات , وهو بذلك يشير عمليا الى قيام السيد المسيح بغسل ارجل تلاميذه فى ذلك اليوم , وهو درس للتواضع بطريقة عملية ...

3- اما لقان عيد الرسل " 5 أبيب = 12 يوليو "

فتتم فيه الصلاة ايضا على مياة اللقان , بعد رفع بخور باكر , ويشبه طقس لقان خميس العهد , وفيه تستخدم الطاس الى جوار اللقان " كما فى خميس العهد " لآن الرسل يتشبهون بمخلصهم ...

" اللقان لغسل الآرجل , والكأس يعطى منها البركة , ليمسحوا وجوههم وايديهم " ...

وتسبق صلوات اللقان " القداس الالهى " اشارة الى وجوب اغتسالنا من خطايانا قبل التقدم للسر الاقدس , وكما فعل المخلص بغسل ارض تلاميذه قبل ان يناولهم من الجسد المقدس والدم الكريم " الدويهى : منارة الاقداس , ج1 ".




42- اين تقع حجرة المعمودية .. وما الحكمة من وجودها فى هذا الموقع 

تقع المعمودية فى الركن الغربى من الكنيسة " الدسقولية باب 35 " ....

أى فى مؤخرة الكنيسة " فى الرواق او الدهليز الغربى " ,,, وفى بعض الكنائس القديمة كانت تقع فى الجزء الشمالى الغربى , لكى يجوز للمؤمن التقدم الى الشرق بعد نوال عضويته فى شركة الكنيسة , ولان المعمد ينتقل من اليسار الى اليمين ...

وهذه الحجرة لها باب من داخل الكنيسة واخر من خارجها , يدخل منه الموعوظون ثم يدخلون الى الكنيسة بعد العماد والرشم بزيت الميرون , للتناول من السر الآقدس " ومن الخطأ وضع جرن المعمودية فى حجرة جنوب الهيكل ...

ولابد ان يعتمد المؤمن بالمسيح , لآن المعمودية هى الباب لباقى اسرار الكنيسة .. ولكى يدخل المسيحى الى الحياة المقدسة يقبل اولا سر العماد كما امر به الرب " مت 28 : 19 " ... ولانه بدون العماد لن يعاين احد ملكوت السماوات " يو 3 : 5 .. .

وقبل بناء الكنائس فى العصر الرسولى كان يمارس هذا السر فى الهواء الطلق , او فى الانهار والبحار والبحيرات "أع 8 : 38 " وقد روى العلامة ترتليانس ان القديس بطرس الرسول كان يعمد فى نهر التينبر بروما ...

وفى المعمودية يلتزم المعتمد بنذر خاص بجحد الشيطان والدخول فى العهد مع المسيح .. ويروى العلامة اوريجيانوس ان العماد بدء الحياة الجديدة وينبغى ان نتجدد يوميا بالتوبة ...

وكانت المعمودية عبارة عن حجرة مربعة , وبها قبو على شكل دائرة او صليب " والدائرة ترمز الى الرحم اى مولودين بقوة الروح القدس " ..

واما القبة التى نجدها فوق جرن المعمودية فترمز للعماد كبدء الحياة الجديدة .. كما توضع فى الحجرة ايقونة عماد المسيح فى نهر الآردن , لان اعتماد المرء هو امتداد لعماد المسيح وبه يتحد " اكليمنضس الاسكندرى " ...

وفى بعض الكنائس حجرة ثانية ملاصقة لحجرة المعمودية " تسمى حجرة مسحة الميرون يتم فيها مسح المعمد بالزيت حسب طقس سر التثبيت " الميرون "


تابع
​


----------



## النهيسى (6 سبتمبر 2010)

43- المقصود بكلمة طقوس

" الطقس "
كلمة يونانية " تاكسيس " بمعنى نظام وترتيب ...

وفى الاصطلاح الكنسى القبطى : نظام وترتيب القائمين بالخدمة الكهنوتية والصوات العامة والخاصة وترتيب واقامة اسرار الكنيسة السبعة , وصلوات التبريك , والتدشين والتكريس , والرسومات والتجنيز , والابتهالات , وشكل الكنيسة , ورتب الكهنوت وملابس الخدام ...

ولما استراحت الكنيسة من الاضطهادات الرومانية , التى استمرت نحو ثلاثة قرون , اخذت ترتقى بالطقوس , الى ان وصلت الى اسمى درجة من النظام والكمال , وثبت اسلوب الطقس الممارس بروعة ودقة حتى الان ...

فيقول احد الآباء ان الطقس هو الشكل والمضمون النهائى لنظام خدمة الصلوات والتسابيح , واقامة القداس , وبقية اسرار الكنيسة ...

ودعا الى الاعتدال فى ممارسة الطقس , اى عدم الممارسة بدون روح , او الاهتمام حتى الاعياء فى تكميل مايلزم ومالا يلزم , او التطويل , واضافة صلوات ليست فى موضعها , او الحان لا تدخل فى مضمون الخدمة , رغبة فى التطويل والتباهى , والاعلان الشخصى عن المهارة فى الطقوس , لا اعلانا عن روحاينتها واصالتها , وبذلك يفقد الطقس - فى رأيه - قوته وهدفه الروحى ...






44- ماهى معانى المصطلحات الكنسية التالية : 


* هوس Hos *
-------------------
تسبيح - او تسبحة لله .....

* ابصالية Psalia *
-------------------
ترتيل " من فعل ابسالو Psallo = ارتل " وهى أشعار لتمجيد الرب ومديح العذراء والقديسين , وأبياتها غالبا تبدأ بالحروف الآبجدية ...

* تذاكية Theotokia *
-------------------------
وهى مشتقة من كلمتى " والدة الاله , Theotokos .. وهى موزونة بدون قافية , وتجمع بين تمجيد الرب وتطويب العذراء مريم وبها تعاليم سامية جدا عن لاهوت المسيح والتجسد الالهى ...

* ذوكصولوجية " Zoksologi " dioxology *
-----------------------------------------------
أى " تمجيد " " من كلمة : Zoxa = مجد " وهى صورة من تماجيد مختلفة , لكافة المناسبات وألاعياد والقديسين ...

* لبش Lobsh *
-------------------
وهى كلمة قبطية تعنى شرح او تفسير , ويقال , بلحن خاص بعد الهوس , او التذاكية ...

* طرح *
----------
" طرح الامر = عرضه او القائه على الناس "
والمقصود به شرح او تلخيص - او تعليق - لكل مايقرأ فى الكنيسة .. ويقال الان باللغة العربية , وله مقدمة وخاتمة قبطية تقال باللحن قبل قراءة الطرح وبعدها , والباقى يتلى بالعربية : مثل طروحات البصخة , وطروحات اناجيل عشية احاد كيهك والصوم الكبير , وطروحات تسابيح كيهك على الهوسات والتذكيات , وطروحات الميلاد وطروحات الغطاس على الهوسات والتذكيات الخاصة به ...

* الشارات " الشيرات " *
----------------------------
جميع شيرة Cheri على تذاكية السبت , وتلحن حسب طقس اليوم ...

* أدام Adam *
-----------------
نغمة قصيرة لبعض الحان التسبحة ...
مثل الابصاليات والتذكيات والذكصولوجيات واللبش .. وتقال ايام الاحد والاثنين والثلاثاء ....
وتشير الى البدء او " ادم " ...
وسميت كذلك لانها رتبت على اول تذاكية يوم الاثنين , ومطلعها " ادم " فيما هو حزين ...الخ ...

* واطس Watos *
---------------------
أى العليقة ...
وهى نغمة اطول من الآدام ...
وترتل فى ايام الاربعاء والخميس والجمعة والسبت ...
وسميت بهذا الاسم لان هذه الكلمة جاءت فى مطلع تذاكية يوم الخميس التى تبدأ : " العليقة التى رأها موسى النبى فى البرية ... الخ " ...

* دمج *
---------
ونعنى به قراءة القطعة بدون تلحين " فيقال قراءة دمجا او جملة " ...

* أدريبى *
------------
نغمة حزاينى , محرفة عن كلمة " اتريبى " Atribi نسبة لآتريب قرب بنها ...
وترتل بها مزامير اسبوع الالام " لحن حزاينى " ...

* سينجارى *
---------------
نغمة - او طريقة - فرايحى ....
تقال فى الاعياد السيدية ...
وهى نسبة الى بلدة سنجار قرب بحيرة البرلس ...

* هلليلويا Alleutoia *
-------------------------
وهى كلمة عبرية من مقطعين ... وتعنى " هللوا للرب .. او سبحوا الله ومجدوه " ...

* أمين *
----------
كلمة عبرية ومعناها " استجب " , او حقا , او هكذا يكون ...

* استيخون *
----------------
كلمة يونانية Stoixos وتعنى ربع Stanza , او أية , او عدد من الآيات او فقرة Paragraph ...

* أوشية *
----------
يونانية " euchi " وتعنى صلاة " Prayer " ...
وهى صلوات او طلبات كنيسية تتلى فى القداس وصلوات باكر وعشية , مثل أوشية المرضى - المسافرين - القرابين - الراقدين - الآهوية " الجو " - الزروع - المياه " النيل " - والموعوظين ...

أ- الآواشى الصغار :
-----------------------
وهى اواشى السلامة - الاباء - الاجتماعات ...
عندما تقال مختصرة , كما فى دورات البخور حول المذبح ...

ب - الآواشى الكبار :
-----------------------
وهى نفس الآواشى الثلاثة السابقة ...
ولكنه تقال مطولة " كما ترد فى القداس الباسيلى قبل صلاة الصلح " ...

* سبعة وأربعة *
-------------------
اصطلاح قبطى حديث ....
يطلق على تسابيح ليالى شهر كيهك ...
وقد سميت كذلك لانه يتم الان جمع تسابيح الاسبوع والتذكيات ايضا .. مع قطعها الكيهكية ...
تقال كلها فى ليلة واحدة " يوم السبت فقط " او فى اكثر من يوم حاليا , والاصل توزيعها على ايام الاسبوع ... كما هو متبع فى الاديرة حتى الان ...
وتشمل 4 هوسات + 7 تذاكيات ...

* الشعانين *
---------------
من كلمة " هوشعنا " العبرانية = أوصنا اليونانية والقبطية ...
وتعنى " خلصنا , وتطلق على احد السعف " الخوص " حيث نادى الاطفال للمسيح الداخل الى اورشليم وقالوا " اوصنا لابن داود " ...
كما تطلق على نغمة خاصة بالآلحان التى تقال فى هذا اليوم وغيره " = شعانينى " ...

* برامون *
------------
كلمة يونانية Paramoni
تعنى استعداد , او انتظار للعيد , وهو الصوم السابق على عيدى الميلاد والغطاس ...
ويصام بزهد اكثر بدون أكل سمك , استعدادا للعيد ...

* أبو غلمسيس *
------------------
كلمة يونانية Apocalipsis وتعنى سفر " الرؤيا " Revelation ...
وليلة او غلمسيس المقصود بها ليلة سبت الفرح , حيث يتم قراءة هذا السفر كله - على الزيت - طوال الليل ثم يدهن به المؤمنون ...

* القنديل *
-------------
كلمة يونانية Kandili ومنها كلمة شمعة Candle ....
ويطلق :

أ - على مصابيح الكنيسة " مصباح الشرقية , ومصباح امام الباب الرئيسى للهيكل " ...
ويسمى اسكنا = الخيمة ...

ب- على سر مسحة المرضى , لانه يوجد 7 فتايل " قناديل " من القطن توقد فى وعاء به زيت , خلال ممارسة طقوس السر للمرضى بالبيت , او " القنديل العام " للشعب بالكنيسة , يوم جمعة ختام الصوم ...

* الميرون *
-------------
كلمة Myron هى يونانية معناها زيت " طيب " ويدهن به المعمد وادوات الكنيسة عند تدشينها ...

* الغاليليون *
--------------
" العاليلاون " كلمة يونانية Aghallielaion تعنى اصطلاحا زيت الفرح - او البهجة ...
وتطلق على بقايا زيت الميرون ...
ويستخدم هذا الزيت فى صلوات قداس المعمودية ...

* المطانية *
------------
كلمة يونانية ****noia وتعنى تغيير الفكر , او التوبة ...
كما تفيد سجود التوبة والخضوع ...

* الزنار *
--------
كلمة Zonarion يونانية , وتعنى منطقة " = حزام لشد الوسط " ...
تقتصر الآن - فى الكنيسة القبطية - على استخدام شريط حريرى احمر اللون , يربط على صدر وتحت ابط الطفل المعمد - او الشخص المكرس شماسا ...
ويشير رمزيا الى ارتباط هذا الانسان بالمسيح , او بالخدمة الجديدة التى قبلها من الله ...

* الميمر *
-----------
كلمة سريانية ... تعنى سيرة , او تاريخ قديس او شهيد ...

* الانجيل "
-----------
كلمة Gospel يونانية " افانجليون Evangelione أى البشارة المفرحة ...

* اسبازمس *
---------------
كلمة Ispasmos " قبلة " ...
وهو لحن يقال فى القداس قبل القبلة المقدسة ...





45- القداسات والنبوات عنها :


*** القداس والنبوات عنه ***
-------------------------------
نهاية عهد
----------- :
من المعلوم ان الكهنوت اللاوى قد انتهى بمجئ السيد المسيح اذ صار رئيسا لكهنوت افضل لانه بالكهنوت اللاوى لم يتم الخلاص ... وفى هذا يقول بولس الرسول " فلو كان بالكهنوت اللاوى كمال .. ماذا كانت الحاجة بعد الى ان يقوم كاهن اخر على رتبة ملكى صادق ولا يقال على رتبة هارون " - عب 7 : 11 ,

اذا قد انتهى العهد القديم بذبائحه الدموية التى كانت ترمز الى ذبيحة السيد المسيح على الصليب , واتى نظام جديد وعهد جديد رمزت اليه ذبيحة ملكى صادق , وفى هذا يقول الرسول " الاشياء العتيقة قد مضت هوذا الكل قد صار جديدا " 2 كو 5 : 17 .. وقال ايضا " لنا مذبح لا سلطان للذين يخدمون المسكن ان يأكلوا منه " عب 13 : 10 ...

والسيد المسيح يبين انه قد حل عهد جديد فيه يكفل الخلاص للجميع والعبادة للجميع فقد قال للمرأة السامرية " يا أمرأة صديقينى انه تأتى ساعة لا فى هذا الجبل ولا فى اورشليم تسجدون للآب .. ولكن تأتى ساعة وهى الآن حين الساجدون الحقيقيون يسجدون للآب بالروح والحق " يو 4 : 21 , 22 ...

بداية عهد
----------- :
وكهنوت السيد المسيح جاء بقسم ووعد اذ قال السيد الرب " اقسم الرب ولن يندم انك انت الكاهن الى الابد على طقس ملكى صادق " مز 110 : 4 , .. وليس هو بكاهن فقط بل رئيس الكهنة الاعظم " لآنه كان يليق بنا رئيس كهنة مثل هذا بلا شر ولا دنس قد انفصل عن الخطاة وصار أعلى من السموات " ...

فهو اذن الرئيس الآعلى على طقس ملكى صادق , ورئيس لكهنة كثيرين يقدمون الذبيحة حسب هذا الطقس اى بالخبز والخمر ...

ويتنبأ اشعياء النبى عن مذبح جديد فى بلاد مصر فيقول " فى ذلك اليوم يكون مذبح للرب فى وسط ارض مصر وعمود للرب عند تخمها .. فيعرف الرب فى مصر ويعرف المصريون الرب فى ذلك اليوم ويقدمون ذبيحة وتقدمة وينذرون للرب نذرا ويوفون به " اش 19 : 19 و 21 ...

ومن الواضح ان هذا المذبح لا يمكن ان يكون مذبح اليهود لانه كان فى اورشليم وحدها ولا تقدم الذبائح خارجا عنها .. فماذا يكون اذن هذا المذبح .. اهو مذبح الوثنيين وهو مرفوض لدى الله , انه لا شك مذبح المسيح الذى يقدم عليه كهنة العهد الجديد الذبائح على طقس ملكى صادق , ويؤيد هذا نبوة ملاخى النبى التى يقول فيها " ليست لى مسرة بكم قال رب الجنود . ولا اقبل تقدمة من يدكم لانه من مشرق الشمس الى مغربها اسمى عظيم بين الامم وفى كل مكان يقرب لاسمى بخور وتقدمة طاهرة لان اسمى عظيم بين الامم قال رب الجنود " ملا 1 : 11 ...

ومايقوله ارميا النبى " ها أيام تأتى يقول الرب واقطع مع بيت اسرائيل ومع بيت يهوذا عهدا جديدا .. ليس كالعهد الذى قطعته مع ابائهم يوم امسكتهم بيدهم لاخرجهم من ارض مصر حين نقضوا عهدى فرفضتهم يقول الرب " ار 31 : 31 ... , عب 8 : 8 ...

اذن العهد الجديد فيه مذبح وفيه ذبيحة وفيه الكهنوت ...

والفصح نفسه كان يرمز الى ذبيحة القداس الالهى ويشير اليه اشارة واضحة وفيه تظهر ظل الامور العتيدة ان تكون اشارة واضحة ...

فقد جاء فى نظام الفصح ايام السيد المسيح وقبله انهم بعدما يأكلون الخروف يحمل رب العائلة قرصة فطير ويقسمها قطعا على عددهم ويعطى كل واحد قسما قائلا " هذا خبز الضيق الذى اكله اباؤنا فى مصر ... ثم يأخذ كأسا مملوءة خمرا ويقول مبارك انت ايها الرب الذى خلقت ثمرة الكرم " ... ثم يشرب منها ويناولها للذى الى جواره .. وهذا يشرب ويعطيها لمن بجاوره وهكذا حتى يشربوا جميعا ...

اليس فى هذا صورة واضحة لسر التناول الاقدس ‍‍‍...

ذبيحة القداس
--------------- :
ولما اتى السيد المسيح تمت النبوات ورسم السر الاقدس , وامر بعمله على الداوم ... وستظل ذبيحة القداس دائمة ابدا حتى مجئ السيد المسيح " فأنكم كلما اكلتم هذا الخبز وشربتم هذه الكأس تخبرونه بموت الرب الى ان يجئ " 1 كو 11 : 26 ...

وجاء فى ارميا 33 : 18 " ولا ينقطع للكهنة اللاويين انسان من امامى يصعد محرقة ويحرق تقدمة ويهيئ ذبيحة كل الايام " ...

والسيد ذاته يوضح ان الذبيحة والمذبح من مستلزمات العهد الجديد .. قال اذا قدمت قربانك على المذبح ... مت 5 : 23 , وهذا دليل قاطع على ذبيحة القداس الالهى ودوام هذه الذبيحة التى تنكرها بعض الطفيات ...





46- لماذا توجد الالحان والموسيقى فى الكنيسة القبطية : 


التسابيح التى تقدم مع الالحان - الى الله - استدرارا لبركاته , والتماسا لرضائه , وشكرا له على عطاياه " المادية والروحية " .. كما ان الالحان لها فوائدها فى تغيير الآميال الرديئة , وتؤثر فى النفس المتعبة وتثير فى القلب عاطفة حب للرب , وتذيب قسوة القلب , فيميل الى التوبة وطلب الرحمة ...

وكانت مستعملة فى هيكل سليمان بأستخدام المزامير والالات الموسيقية 1 أى 16 : 9 ... و مز 150 ... و يع 5 : 13 " , ثم انتقلت للكنيسة فى عهد الرسل " اف 5 : 19 " واشار اليها القديس كبريانوس الشهيد " 258م " والقديس جيروم 420م ...

وقد امر الشهيد اغناطيوس الانطاكى 107 م بأنشاء خورس للآلحان , وسمح مجمع اللاذقية 364م بصعود المرتلين الى الامبل " فى وسط الكنيسة " للترتيل ...

ويقول القديس باسيليوس الكبير " ان الترنيم هو هدوء النفس وراحة الروح , ويسكت عواطف وحركات قلوبنا , ويطرد الشياطين , ويجذب خدمة الملائكة .. وهو سلاح فى مخاوف الليل .. وانه للطفل حبيب وحارس , وللرجل اكليل مجد , وللشيوخ تعزية , وللنساء زينة لائقة ...

وتمتاز الكنيسة القبطية بنغماتها الخاصة " التى تستخدم فيها الدفوف والمثلثات " ولها اصول فرعونية قديمة .. ولها الحان فرايحى لايام الاحاد والاعياد السيدية , والحان حزاينى للصوم الكبير وجمعة الالام والجنازات وعددها 72 لحنا "اللآلى النفيسة ج1 ص 185 " ...




47- مالمقصود بصلاة الحميم " الطشت " 


تستدعى اسرة المولود الآب الكاهن لكى يقوم بصلوات طقس صلاة الحميم " الطشت " للمولود - فى اليوم الثامن للولادة للبركة ...

وهى تمهيد للمعمودية " التى ينبغى ان تتم فى اقرب وقت ممكن خوفا من تعرض المولود لخطر مفاجئ , وموته بدون عماد .. وفى ذلك من مسئولية كبرى امام الله عن المولود الراحل بدون تعميده " ...

ويختار الكاهن اسما " روحيا " للمولود مثل اسم قديس , يتشفع به دائما ويقتدى بسلوكه , ويخجل من انه يحمل اسمه عندما يفعل الشر , على نقيض سيرته ...

وهو طقس جميل ينبغى ان ينتشر فى كل بيت " بدلا من العادات والتقاليد - الفرعونية - البالية " ...

وبذلك تتبارك الآسرة ويتبارك ايضا المولود الجديد ..

تابع
​


----------



## النهيسى (6 سبتمبر 2010)

48- لماذا تتجه الكنائس نحو الشرق : 

اتجه المصلون نحو هيكل أورشليم فى العهد القديم , لآنه كان يمثل الحضرة الآلهية " مار افرام السريانى , والقديس باسيلوس , De Spirito santo 27 , كما جاء فى قوانين الرسل "61" , اكليمنضس الاسكندرى , اوريجينوس , وترتليانس ....

وقيل فى تعليل ذلك ان المسيح هو شمس البر " شرقنا " , ولنتذكر الفردوس المفقود " الذى كان فى الشرق " , كما قال القديس باسيلوس الكبير , وعلله مار افرام السريانى بقوله " لنؤكد استعاضتنا للآورشليم الآرضية بالسمائية ...

وقد ذكر القديس يوحنا الدمشقى " الاتجاه الى الشرق " يشير لطلب مدينتنا الآبدية , ولمجئ المسيح الثانى من المشرق " مت 24 : 27 , 1 : 11 " ...

وفى الدسقولية " يلزم ان تصلوا نحو الشرق " لانه مكتوب " اعط مجدا لله , الراكب سما السماوات نحو الشرق " مز 68 " وان نجمه جاء من المشرق ...

وقال القديس اثناسيوس الرسولى " لما صلب المسيح تطلع نحو الغرب , فيجب ان نتطلع نحو الشرق " نحو المصلوب " " منارة الاقداس ج1 ص 29 " ... ورمز للميلاد الجديد , وللرجاء للمؤمن , كما يقول القديس اكليمندس الاسكندرى " مع شروق الشمس يتجدد المؤمن , منطلقا لبداية جديدة ....

انه يجب ان يكون هناك اتفاق على جهة الصلاة للنظام العام للكنيسة ...



49- لماذا يعلق بيض النعام على حامل الايقونات : 

نجد عادة تعليق بيض النعام فى الكنيستين القبطية واليونانية ...

والبيض يرمز للرجاء فى القيامة , وهو رمز للحياة الجديدة المقامة فى المسيح
" اكل البيض الملون ثانى ايام عيد القيامة - يوم شم النسيم " ...

ومن الجدير بالذكر , أن انثى النعام تظل شاخصة الى بيضها حتى يقفس ... وقد يحل الذكر محلها بعض الوقت بالنظر الى البيض , والا فسد عندما تتحول النظرات عنه , وهو درس روحى عملى , لكى يركز المسيحى ذهنه فى الروحيات - منذ دخوله الى الكنيسة فيظل مشغولا بالعبادة ولا يفكر فى هموم العالم , ويفقد صلاحية صلاته ...

ويرى البعض ان بيض النعام بالكنيسة اشارة الى ان عين الرب تظل دائما شاخصة نحو المؤمنين , فيكون ذلك وازعا ورادعا لهم , حتى لا يخطئوا اليه ...




50- مالمقصود بصلاة تعمير الكائس ومتى تتم ؟؟؟ : 

هى صلاة خاصة تتم فى حالة تغيير الكأس , لوجود مادة غريبة , بدون قصد , أو انسكاب الكأس بسبب شرخ فيه او نتيجة لصدمة مفاجئة تتسبب فى ذلك , او لحدوث كسر اذا كانت الكأس من زجاج " كما كانت الحال عليه قديما " ...

ولهذا السبب الاخير اساسا استحدث هذا الطقس .. وتتم هذه الصلاة بعد وضع الآباركة , الجديدة فى الكأس " وهى كلمة قبطية تعنى البواكير .. او البشائر ... وهى عصير الزبيب ...



51- قنينة الميرون - الطشت والابريق - الطبق - الصنوج : 

** قنينة الميرون **
---------------------
وقديما كان يوضع الميرون فى اناء خاص وليس فى زجاجة عادية كما هو الحال الآن .. ويحفظ الاناء فى العادة فى الهيكل واحيانا فوق المذبح ...

وقد وجد فى كنيسة الانبا شنودة بمصر القديمة اناء اثرى للزيت المقدس , وهو عبارة عن صندوق خشبى جميل وعجيب , وهو مستدير الشكل وله غطاء حلزونى , وفى داخل الصندوق ثلاثة ثقوب مستديرة كان يوضع فى كل منها قنينة صغيرة تحوى كل واحدة منها نوعا خاصا من الزيوت المباركة وهى زيت الميرون وزيت مسحة المرضى وزيت ابو غلامسيس ...

** الطشت والآبريق **
------------------------
ومن الآوانى الموجودة فى الهيكل الطشت والابريق .. وهما من النحاس او الفضة ويوضعان على كرسى من الخشب فى الجهة البحرية من المذبح حتى يتسنى للكاهن ان يغسل يديه ...

ويوجد فى الكاتدرائية القبطية بمصر ابريق من الفضة يستعمل فى بعض المناسبات , ويقول علماء التقليد ان الدياكون فى رسامته يتسلم الآبريق والطشت والفوطة ...

****

وهناك اوانى وأدوات اخرى تسعمل خارج المذبح منها :

** الطبق **
-------------
أو الحصير .. وهو يصنع من الخوص صناعة جميلة ويكون محلى بالصلبان واحيانا يبطن بقماش حريرى ومحلى بالصلبان ايضا ...

وكانت الآطباق تصنع قديما من خيوط مغشاه بالذهب والفضة ‍.. ولا عجب... فعليها يقدم الحمل الآلهى ...

** الصنوج **
--------------
وهو الدف والناقوس او التريانتو ..

ويضرب بها حتى تكون نغماتها متفقة مع الحان الكنيسة الشجية وتسابيحها المفرحة للروح ... قال داود النبى سبحو الرب بصلاصل شجية الصوت



52- مالمقصود بصلوات التجنيز ؟ ومتى تتم ؟ وهل تفيد الميت ؟ 
هى صلوات خاصة لصالح الراقدين من المؤمنين " ولا تصلى الكنيسة على المنتحرين , لانهم قد فقدوا الرجاء فى رحمة الله وخلاصه " ...

وتبدأ بصلاة الشكر " التى تتلوها الكنيسة فى الاحزان والافراح وكل المناسبات والطقوس " ...

وتختلف القراءات بأختلاف المنتقل " ذكر - انثى - طفل - انسان عادى - شماس - بابا - مطران - اسقف - راهب - كاهن ... الخ " ...

وهناك مايسمى بصلاة " التجنيز العام " وتتم بعد انتهاء قداس احد الشعانين .. وتصلى على ماء فى وعاء وترش على المؤمنين " وليس على الزعف " , لئلا ينتقل احد المؤمنين خلال اسبوع الالام بدون صلاة , حيث لاينبغى التجنيز فى هذه الايام , لانشغال الكنيسة بألام السيد المسيح ...

وتتم صلوات التجنيز للمنتقلين بالطقس الفرايحى , فى ايام الخماسين " من عيد القيامة حتى عيد العنصرة " لآن الكنيسة تفرح بقيامة الفادى ...

وقد يتساءل البعض : هل ينتفع الراحلون بالصلاة عليهم , ومن اجلهم ؟؟؟

توضح لنا النصوص المقدسة , واقوال الاباء القديسين والتقليد الرسولى القديم , ان الموتى من الصالحين " المفديين " ينتفعون بصلوات اخوتهم المؤمنين , لان الرب يسمعها ويعفوا عن سهوات وهفوات الذين رقدوا فى الرب , دون ان يعترفوا بها , او لجهلهم بأنها خطايا اصلا , وذلك بتوسلات الكنيسة من اجلهم ....

اما الاشرار الذين عاندوا توبيخ الروح القدس ولم يتوبوا عن شرهم قبل موتهم , فقد اغلق امامهم الباب " الرجاء " بعد اغلاق باب القبر على اجسادهم , وحبس ارواحهم فى " الجحيم " " مكان انتظار الاشرار المؤقت انتظار اليوم الدينونة العتيدة " ...

ونؤكد ان الصلاة لاجل الموتى ابتدأت فى الاجيال القديمة " العصر الرسولى " للديانة المسيحية ... ويؤكده ماجاء بالدسقولية " تعليم الرسل " قولهم " اجتمعوا بلا توان فى الكنيسة واقرأوا الكتب المقدسة ورتلوا على من رقد " بالالحان والمزامير " ثم اصعدوا قداس الشكر , وعلى هذا يفضل اقامة القداسات الالهية فى تذكارات الاربعين والسنة ...على ارواح الراقدين وتوزيع الصدقات على المساكين - على اسمهم - من اموال ميراثهم ...

وقد حفظ لنا التقليد الرسولى الشفاهى - والمكتوب فى القداس الالهى - اوشية الصلاة التى ترفع على المذبح - مع البخور , من اجل احبائنا الذين رقدوا على رجاء القيامة ...

من نصوص الكتاب المقدس :

1- ورد فى سفر المكابيين الاول 22 : 42 ان يهوذا المكابى جمع صدقة وارسلها الى هيكل اورشليم " لتقرب عن خطايا الموتى قربانا , وذكر انها تقدم لاجل الذين ماتوا بالتقوى " ...

2- صلى القديس بولس الرسول من اجل نياحة روح زميله الخادم الراحل أنسيفورس قائلا " ليعطيه الرب ان يجد رحمة فى ذلك اليوم " الدينونة .. 2 تى 1 : 18 ...

3- قال القديس يوحنا الانجيلى " ان رأى احد اخاه يخطئ خطية ليست للموت " سهوا " يطلب " يصلى الى الله من اجله " فيعطيه " الله " حياة " ابدية , لاسيما " للذين يخطئون ليس للموت " بدون معرفة .. " 1 يو 5 : 16 ... ويقصد البشير اولئك الذين انتقلوا فعلا والا كان قد امر بمساعدتهم بوسائل اخرى كالوعظ او الارشاد الروحى " لمثل هذا المخطئ امامهم " ...

من اقوال الاباء القديسين :

1- الذبيحة تقدم عن الاحياء والمنتقلين " العلامة ترتليانوس " ...

2- بصلاة الكاهن يغفر الله للميت بقايا ذنوبه " القديس ديونيسيوس الاسكندرى " ...

3- يجب ان نعين المنتقل بصلوتنا " القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم " ...




53- اناء لحفظ الذخيرة : 

جدير بى الا يفوتنى ان اذكر شيئا عن اناء قيل ان الاقباط قد استعملوه وهو اناء حفظ الذخيرة المقدسة ...

وان قيل ان مثل هذا الاناء كان الغرض منه حفظ الذخيرة بضعة ايام كما يفعل الكاثوليك الان , فهذا مايجب ان ننفيه نفيا باتا لآن قوانين الكنيسة القبطية لا تجيز ابقاء شئ من الجواهر الى يوم تالى مهما كانت الظروف ...

اما ان يكون هذا الاناء لحفظ الذخيرة لاستعمالها فى ذات اليوم لطوارئ حادثة كمناولة مريض او مسافر فهذا مايمكن تصديقه ...

اما مايوجد اليوم فى الكنيسة القبطية فهو اناء من الفضة محكم الغلق يضع فيه الكاهن جزء من الجواهر لمناولة مريض طلب من الكاهن ان يناوله وليس عندنا الان من عادة لحفظ الذخيرة للطوارئ حتى ولا لذات اليوم ...

وفى حديث رينودوت المؤرخ عن البابا فيلوثاؤس ال63 من بطاركة الكرسى الاسكندرى العظيم يذكر هذا الاناء .. ويقول هذا المؤلف فى هذا الصدد ولو ان حفظ الذخيرة كان مباحا فى حالة الضرورة القصوى فأنه كان مأمورا فى هذه الحالة ان تبقى القدسيات على المذبح والشموع موقدة حولها وكاهن يراقبها على ان هذا الترتيب لا يمنع من استعمال اناء خاص ...

ومما يدل على ان الاقباط لم يجيزوا ابدا ابقاء الذخيرة الى يوم تال ماذكره التاريخ من انه فى سنة 1000م رفعت شكوى ضد بعض الكهنة لانهم كسروا القانون لحفظهم الذخيرة حتى لا يزعجوا انفسهم بالتقديس يوميا ...

ولقد قيل ان بعض الكنائس القبطية كانت تحفظ الذخيرة لاخر النهار داخل الكرسى كما هو الحال عند الاحباش , ولا يستبعد هذا الرأى لان طقوس الكنيسة الحبشية مأخوذ عن امها الكنيسة القبطية ...


تابع


​


----------



## النهيسى (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*54- ما المقصود بصلاة ابو تربو ؟ وما الهدف منها ؟ *

صلاة تنسب لقديس صعيدى " القرن 14 " يسمى " تربو " , وتصليها الكنيسة للمرضى نفسيا , خاصة الذين أصابهم اضطراب نتيجة خوفهم من الحيوانات " قاموس الطقوس ص 51 " او الذين عقرهم كلب , أو لدغتهم افعى او عقرب ...

علاوة على العلاج الطبى بالطبع ..

صلاة القديس أبو تربو 

يأتى الذى عضه الكلب إلى الكاهن ومعه سبع خبزات من الفطير وسبع قطع من الجبن بدون ملح وسبع ثمرات من البلح وقليل من الزيت والخمر ، وإناء من الماء ، ثم يحضر الكاهن سبعة أطفال دون سن البلوغ ويصلى صلاة الشكر ويرفع البخور ، بينما يرتل الشمامسة أرباع الناقوس ثم يقولون المزمور الخمسين ثم يقرا البولس من كورنثوس الثانية 2 : 12 - 17 :
ولما جئت إلى ترواس لاجل انجيل المسيح وانفتح لى باب فى الرب لم تكن لى راحة فى روحى ، لأنى لم أجد تيطس أخى لكن ودعتهم فخرجت إلى مكدونية . ولكن شكرا لله الذى يقودنا فى موكب نصرته فى المسيح كل حين ، ويظهر بنا رائحة معرفته فى كل مكان لأننا رائحة المسيح الزكية لله فى الذين يخلصون وفى الذين يهلكون . لهؤلاء رائحة موت لموت ، ولأولئك رائحة حياة لحياة ، ومن هو كفوء لهذه الأمور . لأننا كاكثيرين غاشين كلمة الله لكن كما من اخلاص بل كما من الله نتكلم أمام الله فى المسيح ... نعمة الله الاب تحل على جميعنا امين

ثم تقال الثلاثة تقديسات و أوشية الانجيل
المزمور 84: 5،6 : أرنا يارب رحمتك وخلاصك أعطنا. انت يا الله تعود فتحيينا وشعبنا يفرح بك الليلويا

الانجيل من متى 15 : 21 - 28 : ولما خرج يسوع من هناك جاء إلى نواحى صور وصيدا وإذا بامرأة كنعانية خرجت من تلك التخوم تصرخ وتقول : ارحمنى يارب يا ابن داود ابنتى معذبة بها شيطان ردئ ، فلم يجبها بكلمة . فجاء إليه تلاميذه وطلبوا إليه قائلين : اصرف هذه المرأة لأنها تصيح فى وراءنا .
فأجاب وقال : لم ارسل إلا إلى خراف بيت اسرائيل الضالة . فأتت وسجدت له قائلة : يارب أعنى . فأجاب وقال ليس حسنا أن يؤخذ خبز البنين ويعطى للكلاب . فقالت : نعم يارب والكلاب تأكل من الفتات الذى يسقط من مائدة أربابها .حينئذ أجاب يسوع وقال لها : يا امرأة عظيم هو ايمانك ليكن لك كما تريدين ، فشفيت ابنتها من تلك الساعة .... والمجد لله دائما
 ثم يقول الكاهن الأواشي الصغار وقانون الايمان وهذه الطلبة :

ياربى وإلهى استجب لدعائى واسمع طلبتى ، لأنك انت الذى خلقت السماء والأرض والبحار والأنهار وكل ما فيها ، وخلقت الجبال والآكام والآودية ، وكونت الشمس والقمر وجعلت الفردوس فى شرق عدن وجبلت الانسان على صورتك ومثالك وخلقت الدبابات والوحوش وكل ما يدب على الأرض بكلمتك . انت القائل لتخرج الأرض كأجناسها وخلقت الطيور كأجناسها وأتيت بالجميع إلى آدم فسماها . واخضعتها تحت قدميه لكى يكون للانسان سلطان على كل ما خلقت واسكنت مخافتك فى داخلها إلى اخر الدهور ، ونظرت إلى آدم ورأيته وحيدا فجعلت له امرأة يأتنس بها ، لكى ينمو جنس البشر فدخل العدو فى الحية والحية أطغت أدم وخالفا وصيتك وخرجا من الفردوس ، فرحمتهما وأرسلت ابنك الوحيد فخلصهما من جهنم القصوى وعتقت العالم من يد إبليس وأرجعت آدم وذريته إلى الفردوس دفعة اخرى بدمك الكريم على عود الصليب وأعطيتنا السلطان أن ندوس الحيات والعقارب ونشرب السم القاتل فلا يؤذينا .

الآن يا رب أن عبدك المسكين انظر إلى فى هذه الساعة أنا عبدك . اسمع تضرعى وأقبل إليك صلاتى لأنك تعلم أنى دم ولحم يذهب ولا يعود . أنظر من علوك المقدس على عبدك (فلان) تعهده برحمتك وتحننك وانزع عنه سم الكلب وقلق الروح النجس واجذب سمه منه إلى الخارج . ولا تدع خوفه فى قلبه . انزع منه الاضطراب وثبته بقوتك وحصنه بقوة ملائكتك الأطهار . لأنك انت نجيت داود من يد الفلسطينى ودانيال من أفواه الأسود الضارية . وأنقذت يونان من بطن الحوت ، وخلصت الثلاثة فتية من أتون النار ، وأرميا من جوف الحمأة والقديس مرقوريوس من وجوه الكلاب ، وقويت الشهداء فى عذابهم ، وأرسلت رئيس الملائكة ميخائيل إلى تادرس الاسفهسلار بأوخيطس وقويته حتى قتل التنين . وأنت المعين لكل من يهتف إليك كما نطقت بالروح على فم داود .

هنا تقال المزامير التالية : مزمور 19 يستجيب لك الرب .... مزمور 22 الرب يرعانى ..... مزمور 118 طوباهم الذين بلا عيب .... مزمور 120 رفعت عينى إلى الجبال


 ثم يقول الكاهن هذه الطلبة :

يارب اسمع تضرعى أنا عبدك . أطلب إليك اليوم وفى كل زمان وفى هذه الساعة ، تراءف على عبدك (فلان) من الكلب حتى لا يمرض ولا يصير فيه جرح ، ولا يتألم من سم فمه ، ولا تجعل لأسنانه علامة فى جسده ولا تخاف نفسه ولا تتغير حواسه ، ولا تقلق روحه بل يكون ثابتا بقوتك المقدسة . ولك ينبغى الاكرام والسجود الآن وكل أوان وإلى دهر الدهور آميــــن .

ثم يمسك الأطفال السبعة بأيدى بعضهم بعضا ويدورون حول الكاهن والمريض سبع دورات وهم يقولون : آمن بأنك ستشفى بالمرة وأنك ستخلص من دائك بقوة وبفرح من الوهاب المنعم . الأول الفائق . لك المجد الآن وكل أوان يا أيها الشافى .

ولما تنتهى السبع دورات يقول الشماس الكبير الذى بين الأطفال للكاهن : السلام لك أيها المعلم فيجاوبه الكاهن قائلا : ولك السلام يا ولدى ، ماذا جئت تطلب ؟ يرد الشماس قائلا : قد جئت أطلب الشفاء والعافية من عند الله والقديس أبوتربو . ثم يتناول الفطير بفمه ويضعه فى حجر الذى عضه الكلب . وهكذا يقول جميع الأطفال كذلك . ويأخذ منهم اللقم ويضعها فى حجر المريض ثم يأخذها المريض ويفطر منها سبعة ايام ويشرب قليلا من الماء والخمر ، ويدهن بالزيت المصلى عليه فيبرأ ببركة الله وبصلاة القديس ابوتربو . 


تابع
​


----------



## النهيسى (6 سبتمبر 2010)

55- علامة الصليب وكيفية رشمه

*** علامة الصليب ***
-------------------
لقد تعود المسيحيون منذ فجر المسيحية ان يتخذوا علامة الصليب المقدس شعارا لهم فيحلون به صدورهم ويرسمونه على ايديهم ...

وهذا التعليم اساسه كلام رب المجد اذ قال " وحينئذ تظهر علامة ابن الانسان فى السماء " مت 24 : 30 .. ولا شك ان علامة ابن الانسان هى علامة الصليب كما يقول فم الذهب والقديس كيرلس الكبير وابو الفرج وغيرهم , لانها هى العلامة المناسبة للمخلص ومعروفة لجميع اقطار المسكونة , ولم تكن بدء علامة الصليب من عهد قسطنطين الملك البار الذى رأى الصليب فى السماء وسمع القول يناديه قائلا " بهذا تنتصر " بل قبل ذلك بزمن طويل ...

قال صاحب كتاب ريحانة النفوس فى اصل المعتقدات والطقوس وهو بروتستانتى المذهب " ان الكنيسة القديمة تعتذ جدا بالتعليم القائل ان الخلاص انما هو بدم المسيح المسفوك على الصليب فكان هذا التعليم دائما نصب اعيونهم لذلك اتخذوا اشارة الصليب رمزا مناسبا يشير الى جميع البركات التى نالوها بواسطة موت المسيح ... وان المسيحيون كانوا يستعملون هذه الاشارة مرارا كثيرة جدا فى جميع اعمالهم , عند النوم والقيام واللبس واضاءة السرج والصلاة , وبالاجمال فى كل حركة قاصدين ان يدلوا بذلك على ان الديانة الانجيلية يجب ان تدخل فى جميع اعمال الناس " ...

ونقرأ بين اقوال ترتليانوس التى كتبها فى الجيل الثانى ... " ان المسيحى الحقيقى يرشم دائما على نفسه اشارة الصليب عند خروجه من البيت , ودخوله فيه , عند رقاده وانتباهه , عند لبس ثيابه وعند تناوله الاكل , عند جلوسه وفى جميع اعماله " ...

ويقول القديس باسيليوس .. " من التقليد تعلمنا ان نرشم الصليب على جباهنا وعلى سائر الآمكنة " ...

ويقول القديس ذهبى الفم ... فى تعليقه على مت 10 .. " برسم الصليب .. نتقدس .. تبتدئ الكهنة وسائر رتب البيعة وجميع الامور التى تتقدس تكرس بهذا الرسم - رسم صليب الرب - وبدعوة اسم المسيح لانه صورة الملك الاعظم وهو خاتم اسمه .. فكما ان ملاك النقمة اهلك جميع ابكار مصر دون الاسرائيلين لان اعتاب بيوتهم كانت مرسومة بعلامة الصليب بدم الخروف كذلك كل شئ يوضع عليه رسم صليب الرب لا يقترب اليه المفسد ...

** كيفية رسم علامة الصليب **
------------------------
عندما نرسم ذواتنا بعلامة الصليب المقدس نستعمل دائما الآصبع الابهام فنضع اصبعنا اولا على جبهتنا ونقول " بأسم الاب " وذلك اشارة الى ان الله هو فوق الكل وانه عالى فوق الاعالى ...

ثم نتجه الى اسفل ونضع اصبعنا على اخر الصدر واول البطن ونقول " والابن " اشارة الى نزول السيد المسيح وتجسده فى بطن السيدة العذراء ...

ثم نضع اصبعنا على الصدر من اليسار وننقله الى اليمين ونحن نقول " والروح القدس " ومعنى هذا اننا بأيماننا بالسيد المسيح وبعمادنا بالمياه الحال فيها الروح القدس ننقل من اليسار الى اليمين ...

ثم نقول " اله واحد امين " اقرارا منا لوحدانية الذات الالهية ...

ولقد كانت كنيسة رومية تتفق مع كنيسة الاسكندرية فى تقليد رسم الصليب من اليسار الى اليمين وتتبعهما فى ذلك كنيسة اورشليم وانطاكية , ولكن الان قد غيرت كنيسة رومية هذه العادة القديمة واصبحت ترسم الصليب من اليمين الى اليسار وتتبعها فى ذلك كنيسة اليونان ...




56- المراوح : 

*** المراوح ***
-----------------------------------
ومن الاداوت الملحقة بالمذبح المراوح ... ويستعمل اثنتان منها اثناء القداس يحملهما شماسان واقفان واحد عن يمين المذبح والاخر عن يساره ... وهما فى موقفهما هذا , يمثلان الكاروبيم الحاضرين اثناء الخدمة المقدسة ...

وتصنع المراوح من ريش النعام او من ريش الطاؤوس , كما تصنع احيانا من النسيج ويصورون فوقها الكاروبيم ذا الستة اجنحة ..واحيانا اخرى تصنع من نسيج من خيوط الفضة او الذهب , وقديما كانت تصنع من صفائح النحاس او الفضة او الذهب ولازلنا نراها فى كنائس الارمن والموارنة من النحاس او الفضة ...

وتعلق بالمراوح جلاجل , والغرض من هذه الجلاجل اثارة الانتباه لآهمية الموقف , اما رفرفة المراوح فتدل على العجب والدهشة التى تستولى على الملائكة لهذه الاسرار المقدسة الرهيبة الفائقة الادراك ...

واستعمال المراوح قديم فى الكنائس الشرقية والغربية اذ كثير مارأينا صورا قديمة للتلاميذ القديسين وفى ايديهم المراوح ...

لذلك تأمر القوانين الكنسية بأستعمالها , ولقد جاء فى القانون " رسطب 52 " " وليقف شماسان على المذبح من ناحيتيه ويسمكان مراوح معمولة من شئ ناعم ويطردا الذباب لئلا يقع شئ منه فى الكأس ....

كذلك القانون " دسق 38 " .. والستارة مفروشة وداخلها القسوس والشمامسة حواليه يروحون بمراوح مثال اجنحة الكاروبيم ...

وهناك عادة قديمة عند اليونان فى يوم الجمعة الكبيرة وعند تقديس الميرون , ان يقف سبعة شمامسة حاملين المراوح ...

ويتضح من بعض المخطوطات فى الفاتيكان ان الاقباط كانت عندهم هذه العادة , وفى هذه المخطوطات وصف بديع لحفلة الميرون عندنا , وتتألف هذه الحفلة من اثنى عشر كاهنا حاملين مباخر , والبطريرك يحمل اناء الزيت ويغطى الاناء بستر ابيض يحمله دياكون وحول الاسقف جمهور من الكهنة ...




57- البخور من الاشياء التى تلازم المذبح 

نكمل موضوعنا عن الاشياء التى تلازم المذبح وقت الخدمة المقدسة " كتاب البشارة - درج البخور - المبخرة "

والان نتحدث عن البخور ....

معلوم ان الله تعالى قد امر موسى بأن يصنع مائدة مغشاة بالذهب خصيصا لايقاد البخور , وهو اللبان , والميعة , وغيرها , فى كل صباح وفى كل مساء ...

ولكى يجعل هذا الامر مهابا حكم - تبارك اسمه - بقوله " كل من صنع مثله ليشمه يقطع من شعبه " خر 30 : 38 ...

هذا شأن البخور فى العهد القديم وتلك هى مكانته ....

اما عن البخور فى العهد الجديد فلقد تنبأ عنه ملاخى النبى بقوله " لان من مشرق الشمس الى مغربها اسمى عظيم بين الامم وفى كل مكان يقرب لاسمى بخور طاهر لان اسمى عظيم بين الامم قال رب الجنود " ملا 1 : 11 ...

ولا يجوز لآحد ان يظن ان المقصود هنا هو بخور العهد القديم لانه ماكان يجوز رفعه الا فى الهيكل فى اورشليم وحدها وليس فى كل مكان من مشرق الشمس الى مغربها كما يحدثنا هذا النبى العظيم ...

من اجل هذا امر الرسل " راجع قانون 30 من قوانين الرسل " الاطهار بتقديم البخور اثناء الصلوات على مثال مارأى صاحب الرؤيا اذ قال " ولما اخذ السفر خرت الاربعة الحيونات والاربعة والعشرون شيخا امام الخروف ولهم كل واحد قيثارات وجامات من ذهب مملوءة بخورا هى صلوات القديسين " رؤ 5 : 8 ....

مناسبة البخور لبيوت العبادة :
---------------------------------
ولاشك ان البخور مناسبا ولائق ببيت الله لزكاء رائحته وطيب عرفه ومااجمل ان نقدمه لله مع صلوتنا , وهو فى صعوده الى العلاء علامة اخلاص ومحبة وولاء من بنى البشر لربهم , وكأنما يشعرنا بأرتفاع صلواتنا الى الله تعالى فيشتمها رائحة بخور زكية .. قال داود النبى " لتقم صلاتى كالبخور قدامك " مز 140 : 20 ...

وفى البخور معنى جميل هو التفانى والاحتمال اللذان بهما تظهر رائحة المؤمنين الزكية , فهم كلما دخلوا فى نيران التجارب , فاح منهم عطر الشكر لله والتسبيح لجلاله كما تفوح الروائح الطيبة من البخور اثناء احتراقه ... قال مار افرام فى هذا الصدد " وقد جعلت ذاتى كنيسة للمسيح وقربت له داخلها بخورا وطيبا , اعنى اتعاب جسمى " ...

والكاهن اذ يبخر امام المذبح انما يعبر عن رغبات الشعب فى ان تصعد صلواتهم الى عرش الله كما يصعد هذا البخور الى مذبحة المقدس... والكاهن يبخر وسط شعبه نجد ان يشير الى نعمة الروح القدس التى تظللهم كما كانت السحابة تظلل بنى اسرائيل فى البرية ...

انواع البخور الجائزة :
----------------------
يجب ان نعرف انه لا يجوز ان نقدم فى المجمرة شيئا من اصل حيوانى مهما كان ذكى الرائحة ... فالعنبر مثلا مما يحرم تقديمه بخورا فى المجمرة ...

اما الانواع الجائزة فهى :

1- صندروس : وهذا لم يبخر به الكهنة الوثنيون لآلهتهم ...

2- لبان جاوى : ولقد قدم هذا للآله ابولون ولكن المسيحيين قدموه فى الكنيسة ...

3- عود

4- حصا لبان على جاوى : وهذان بخورهما زكى جدا ...





58- المبحرة من الاشياء التى تلازم المذبح :

وتصنع المبخرة فى الغالب من الفضة واحيانا من المعدن , وكانت قديما تصنع من الذهب ... اما شكلها فهو معروف لدينا , ولكن جدير بنا ان نبين ما فى هذا الشكل من معان روحانية جميلة حتى يعلم غير الآرثوذكس ان عبادتنا الطقسية انما هى عبادة تقوية روحانية قبل كل شئ .. فالسلاسل الثلاث التى تحملها تشير الى الثالوث الاقدس, وارتباطها سويا انما يشير الى وحدانية الجوهر الالهى , اما الجلاجل فلتنبه الشعب الى عمل الخير ولتذكرنا بما حدث لمن تعدوا على كهنوت هرون فضربهم الرب بالوباء ولم تهدأ وطأة الموت فيهم الا حينما وقف موسى مبخرا بين الاحياء والاموات ... من اجل ذلك تأمر الكنيسة بالتبخير عن الاموات للرحمة , وعن الاحياء للنجاة ... اما الخطاف وجزؤه المدلى فيشير الى السيد المسيح الذى تنازل وهبط الى العالم , والقبة العليا للمبخرة ترمز الى السماء , والجزء المجوف من المبخرة يشير الى بطن السيدة العذراء ... اما المواد الذكية التى توضع فيها تشير الى الهدايا التى قدمها المجوس للطفل الالهى , وهى الذهب واللبان والمر ... كما تشير الى الاطياب التى وضعها يوسف ونيقوديموس على جسد الرب ...

اما احتراق البخور فيدل على الام المسيح , والرائحة الزكية المتصاعدة منه تدل على ماكان لتلك الالام المقدسة من بركات متوافرة .... وعلى مثال السيد ينبغى ان يكون المؤمن رائحة بخور زكى .. قال الرسول " فأننا نحن رائحة المسيح الذكية فى الذين يخلصون وفى الذين يهلكون - 2 كو 2 : 15 "...

اما جمر النار فيشير الى جمر اللاهوت ... والفحم يشير الى الجسد الذى هو من طبيعتنا ... واشعال الفحم يشير الى اتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت ...

ويذكر اباء الكنيسة ان البخور المتصاعد من المبخرة انما يشير الى صلوات القديسين امام عرش الله , وفى هذا يقول صاحب الجليان" وجاء ملاك اخر ووقف عند المذبح ومعه مبخرة من ذهب واعطى بخورا كثيرا لكى يقدمه مع صلوات القديسين من يد الملاك امام الله " رؤ 8 : 3 , 4 ...

والمبخرة قديما حسب الطقس الرومانى كانت بلا سلاسل وكانت تحمل على اليد ولاتزال كذلك عند السريان .. وهى توضع على المذبح واحيانا على قبور الموتى حين الصلاة عن نفوسهم , وقد كانت هناك عادة قديمة ان تحمل على اليد امام العظماء احتراما لهم ...




59- كتاب البشارة - درج البخور :


""" الآشياء التى تلازم المذبح وقت الخدمة المقدسة """
----------------------------------------------------------

** اولا : كتاب البشارة **
--------------------------

ومن الاشياء التى تلازم المذبح وقت الخدمة المقدسة " كتاب البشائر " اى الآناجيل الآربعة وهى فى اغلب الكنائس مكتوبة بخط اليد باللغة القبطية , واحيانا باللغة العربية او باللغتين معا ...

وهى موضوعة داخل غلاف من الفضة محلى برسم الآنجيليين الآربعة فى زواياه ورسوم اخرى ....

فى الغالب يرسمون على وسط الغلاف من هنا السيدة العذراء حاملة ابنها الحبيب ومن الناحية الاخرى رسم قديس البيعة ...

** ثانيا : درج البخور **
------------------------

وهو يوضع فوق المذبح المقدس وقت الخدمة , وقد وجد فى كنيسة السيدة بربارة من خشب مطعم ونقشت عليه الرسوم نقشا بديعا , كما وجد من الفضة وهو الاكثر شيوعا واحيانا من المعدن ...

على ان صناديق البخور كانت فى العصور القديمة من الذهب الخالص ...



60- الاتجاه للشرق : 





**** الآتجاه للشرق ****
-------------------------------
لاشك ان الصلاة تجوز فى كل مكان , وان الله مالئ الكون , فأينما اتجهنا فأنه يوجد , والكنائس الرسولية قد اصطلحت على التوجه فى الصلاة ناحية الشرق لجملة اسباب :

اولا : على سبيل النظام

الهنا اله نظام لا اله تشويش , ولما اراد ان يطعم الالاف قال اجسلوهم فرقا فرقا خمسين خمسين , ولاشك انه امر مرتب ان يتجه كل المصلين الى ناحية واحدة من ان يتجهوا فى اتجاهات مختلفة , ومعروف ان الصلاة المستجابة تكون بأتفاق رأى وبلا جدال كما يقول الرسول " فأريد ان يصلى الرجال فى كل مكان رافعين ايادى طاهرة بدون غضب ولا جدال " ...

ثانيا : حتى نتطلع ناحية الفردوس الذى خرجنا منه

واذ كان لابد من ان يتفق على جهة ينتظمون اليها فى الصلاة اتفقوا على الاتجاه للشرق حتى نتطلع ناحية الفردوس الذى خرجنا منه , وكأنما نحن فى موقفنا هذا نلتمس من الله بأشتياق ان يعيدنا الى رتبتنا الاولى , وفى هذا يقول مار افرام " ان اليهود كانوا يستقبلون اورشليم فى صلاتهم لانها مدينة مقدسهم , ونحن مقدسنا الفردوس مسكننا القديم من حيث انه كان فى الشرق امرنا ان نجعله قبلتنا فى صلاتنا " ...

ثالثا : لما ولد السيد المسيح مخلصنا الصالح ظهر نجمه فى الشرق

رابعا : ان السيد المسيح بعد قيامته جمع تلاميذه على جبل الزيتون وهو فى المشرق قبالة اورشليم ويذكر ذلك زكريا النبى " وتقف قدماه فى ذلك اليوم على جبل الزيتون الذى قدام اورشليم من الشرق ... - زك 14 : 4 " , وكما صعد السيد المسيح فى ناحية المشارق كذلك ايضا سيأتى من ناحية المشارق , فنحن اذ نتطلع الى تلك الناحية انما ننتظر مجيئه كما قال الملاكان " ان يسوع هذا الذى ارتفع عنكم الى السماء سيأتى هكذا كما رأيتموه منطلقا الى السماء " أع 1 : 11 ...

خامسا : يذكر القديس اثناسيوس الرسولى ان من الآسباب التى توجب الاتجاه ناحية الشرق فى الصلاة ان يسوع لما علق على الصليب كان وجه نحو الغرب , ومن هذا وجب علينا ان نتطلع الى المصلوب الى ناحية الشرق " راجع كتاب منارة الاقداس للروم ص 19 " , ولذلك توضع صورة يسوع فى الكنائس متجهة الى الغرب كما فعل هو ...

سادسا : اننا نتجه الى الشرق لنتميز عن اليهود الذين يصلون الى جهة الغرب ...

ثامنا : جاء فى كتاب السنن - وهو مجموع القوانين التى وضعها الرسل وهم مجتمعون فى العلية قبل ان ينتشروا للكرازة مانصه :

" ان تكون صلاتهم نحو المشرق وقبالته واستشهدوا فى ذلك بما قاله الرب ان الله عند مجيئه من السماء فى اخر الايام يأتى كالبرق الذى يلمع فى المشرق فيرى فى المغرب " السنة الاولى ورقة 4 " ...

وتاريخ اباء الكنيسة يؤيد عادة الاتجاه الى الشرق فى الصلاة , فقد ذكر عن الاب ارسانيوس انه كان يقف خارج قلايته فى ليلة الاحد والشمس من ورائه ويبسط يديه للصلاة حتى تطلع امامه ومن ثم يجلس ...


تابع
​


----------



## النهيسى (6 سبتمبر 2010)

** ما المقصود بالآمبل ؟؟؟؟ واين يوجد فى الكنيسة القبطية ؟؟؟ ومافائدته ؟؟؟ **

الامبل
------
هو المنبر , ويسمى " الامبن " Ambon وهى كلمة يونانية معناها " المصعد " , وقد تحرفت فى العربية الى " الانبل " , او " الآمبل " ...

وهو مكان مرتفع مقام على 12 عمودا رخاميا ...

يرمز للرسل الاثنى عشر ....

قد يصنع الامبل من الحجر " كمثال للحجر الذى جلس عليه الملاك عند باب قبر المخلص وبشر النسوة بقيامة المسيح " ...

وقد يصنع ايضا من الخشب ...

ويلتف الآمبل حول العمود البحرى فى صحن الكنيسة " مثل الكنيسة المرقسية بكلوت بك بالقاهرة " ...

والمنبر القبطى :

يرتفع المنبر القبطى عن سطح الآرض , لانه يشير الى " علية صهيون " التى علم فيها السيد المسيح تلاميذه , ولآن تعاليمه ليست ارضية , ولانه له المجد قد امر تلاميذه بأن ماسمعوه فى الاذان ينادون به على السطوح , وحسب تعليمه القائل " لا يوقدون سراجا ويضعونه تحت المكيال بل على المنارة , فيضئ لجميع من فى البيت " ...

ويشير ايضا الى العظة الخالدة التى القاها الفادى على الجبل " دستور المسيحية " ... وعلى الجبل ايضا كان يعلم الجموع , وفوقه تجلى , ومن فوقه صعد .. فأذا حفظنا وصاياه رفعنا من الارض الى السماء , لان كلامه " سام وعظيم " ...

ويكتب على الآنبل اية " فليرفعوه فى كنيسة شعبه , وليباركوه فى مجلس الشيوخ " مز 106 , 107 : 23 ...

ويصعد عليه الآب الآسقف - او الكاهن - او للوعظ " او لقراءة العظة المكتوبة من تفاسير القديسين " ...

وكان القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم يعظ دائما من فوقه لتسميع كل الشعب عظاته حيث لم تكن ثمة مكبرات للصوت ...

ويرى البعض ان الآنبل يشير الى جبل سيناء , الذى تسلم عليه موسى النبى الشريعة ...

وكان الامبل موجودا فى هيكل سليمان , حيث وقف عليه سليمان يوم تدشين الهيكل وبسط يديه وشكر الله على بناء بيته , وحلوله فيه ...

ويوجد الآمبن فى صحن الكنيسة من الجهة البحرية , وليس داخل الهيكل , لانه " فى ملكوت السماوات " سيبطل التعليم , ويتفرغ المؤمنون للعبادة " التسبيح الدائم " ...

ويذكر فى بعض المصادر انه كان فى بعض الكنائس القبطية القديمة ثلاث منابر .... يقرأ على احدها الرسائل , والاخر لقراءة الانجيل , والثالث للوعظ ... كما كانت تقرأ عليه امانة اللص اليمين يوم الجمعة العظيمة وصلاة الساعة 12 , ثم ينزلون من فوق الآنبل لممارسة طقس الدفن , اشارة لانزال المسيح من فوق الصليب ودفنه فى القبر ...

وقد جاء استخدام المنجلية فى القراءات والعظات , بعد اختفاء الآنبل , او توقف استعماله , فى الوقت الحاضر ...​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 سبتمبر 2010)

معلومات رااااااااائعه يا النهيسى 
شكرا على المعلومات 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (8 سبتمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات رااااااااائعه يا النهيسى
> شكرا على المعلومات
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*مرور فى منتهى الروعه


شكرا

سلام الرب يسوع
*

​


----------

